# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kush eshte Ibrahim Kelmendi?

## m.g.q.n.t.v.

Kam gjetur para shume kohesh nje liber te Adem Demaçit "Gjarpijt e Gjakut".
Ne te ka nje mbishkrim dhe konkretisht:
 "Shokut Ismail Kadarese 
Per respektin qe ndjej ndaj teje dhe veprimtarise tende
Bremen, me 16.10.1984"


ps: Viti mund te jete dhe 1987 nuk e dalloj dhe aq qarte. Ka mundesi 84 meqe dhe botimi ka dale ne 84.

Dua te pyes nese ndokush me thote ndonje fjale apo gjene ndonje informacion se kush eshte Ibrahim Kelmendi.


Faleminderit!

----------


## Llapi

*
 E njoh vrasësin e Jusuf Gërvallës*


Autori i librit Ibrahim Kelmendi 


Ai që vrau Jusuf Gërvallën jeton në Kosovë, në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. Është shqiptar dhe quhet Rezil, thotë Ibrahim Kelmendi në intervistën ekskluzive për gazetën Express.
(Nebih Maxhuni)

10 Mars 2007
Ibrahim Kelmendi. Për gjeneratën e re ky emër sthotë asgjë. Ndoshta as që e dinë se çfarë ka bërë ky njeri për jetën e tyre. I harruar për shumë kohë në jetën e diasporës, numërohet se ka qenë idealisti i parë i së majtës shqiptare jashtë Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë. Është ndër të paktë shqiptarë të diasporës që ka pas guxim të vishet me xhins dhe në një mënyrë a tjetër ka jetuar me jetën e studentëve gjermanë. Për dallim nga të tjerët ai ka mundur të socializohet në jetën gjermane dhe në jetën e tij ka nxitur polemika dhe debate pikërisht për shkak se nuk ka jetuar vetëm jetën e refugjatit ose të punëtorit të krahut në Gjermani.
Ka qenë njeriu i parë që ka thyer heshtjen prej kohësh për meritokracinë e diasporës dhe ka botuar të dhëna interesante duke anashkaluar distancën historike dhe duke përshkruar gjëra të rrezikshme për procesin i cili ende ska përfunduar.
Si mik i afërt i Jusuf Gërvallës, ai mori guximin ta përshkruajë tërë realitetin e asaj kohe, duke mos kursyer persona dhe personazhe. Libri i tij i titulluar Atentatet, përfaqëson një rrezik në vete për të vërtetën e asaj kohe.
Libri në një mënyrë përfaqëson edhe karakterin e hapur dhe shumë të përfolur të Ibrahim Kelmendit, i cili si shumë herë ka dalë jashtë kornizave të qytetarit të diasporës. Shpeshherë, i ngarkuar me teza konspirative gjatë jetës së tij, ai ikën nga ajo hapësirë në librin e tij dhe ballafaqon fakte dhe emra pa hezituar fare se mund të krijojë situata të pakëndshme në jetën kosovare, edhe ashtu të rëndë dhe konspirative.
Thotë që e njeh atentatorin e Jusuf Gërvallës, i cili jeton në një fshat të komunës së Suharekës. I bën shenja dhe ia heq elozhet politike dhe meritën folklorike edhe miteve në diasporë, siç thotë ai, të ngritura artificialisht. Ndryshe nga tjerët, e sheh figurën e Enver Hadrit dhe Vehbi Ibrahimit, duke i përshkruar ata si njerëz me merita të dyshimta.
Libri, Atentatet, duhet të jetë vetëm një pjesë e së vërtetës, të cilën Ibrahim Kelmendi, ish-udhëheqës i Fondit Vendlindja thërret dhe njeriu që ka propozuar që LPK-ë të ketë fundin e saj historik në vitin 1999 në kongresin e rregullt në Prizren, sepse e vërteta tjetër duhet të shpaloset pas intervistës që i ka dhënë gazetës Express.
Ai flet atë që rrallë kush guxon ta thotë.

Express: Pyetja e cila është shumë dilematike për secilin që ju njeh, për shembull gjeneratat e vjetra, jo të rejat. Pse libri Atentatet? Ke thënë që libri do të bëhet krejt në një kohë më të qetë. Pse tani ky libër? Është ky dëshpërim i juaji me të kaluarën dhe të tashmen?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: E para, romanin nuk e kam publikuar deri tani, sepse kam menduar që duhet një distancë kohore, që unë si autor të mund të reflektoj për atë që është bërë në mërgatë; e dyta, kam menduar se publikimi i mëhershëm do të dëmtonte luftën, veprimtarinë çlirimtare, gjegjësisht nuk do i bënte mirë asaj veprimtarie. Tani kam gjykuar që një çerek shekulli është distancë e mjaftueshme dhe mund të thuhen të vërtetat, pa dëmtuar luftën dhe pa qenë i penguar nga subjektivizmi.

Express: Pse ky dekonspirim pas 25 vitesh edhe pse ju jeni njeri nga ata që i keni ditur këto gjëra, i keni njohur situatat, e keni njohur diasporën dhe njerëzit atje?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Mosdekonspirimi i deritanishëm i atyre që kanë ndodhur është varur edhe nga ndikimi i amanetit apo porosisë së Jusuf Gervallës, i cili ka thënë: Nëse dorasi është shqiptar, mos u zbuloftë kurrë! Ne secili kemi një konstrukt social, i cili na bën të respektojmë amanetin, gjegjësisht porosinë e fundit. Pastaj, po të thuheshin në kohë këto të vërtetat, do kishim përplasje të mëdha, do na shkonte koha duke u marrë me qërim hesapesh në mes nesh.

Express: E përmendët mitin. Heshtja për një kohë kaq të gjatë ka krijuar mite të diasporës. Njëri nga ato mite keni qenë edhe ju. Ju keni qenë i gjithëfuqishëm, por realisht jeni njeri i rëndomtë. Është krijuar miti për Jusuf Gërvallen. Po e lexove librin tuaj, do shihet se të gjithë ata njerëz kanë bërë jetë normale dhe kanë bërë një veprimtari patriotike prej distancës. Si e shikon ju këtë çështje tash?

Ibrahim Kelmendi : Se vërtetë kemi qenë njerëz të rëndomtë. Mua më pengon kur njerëzit mitizohen dhe u zmadhohen angazhimet e tyre. Në botë të qytetëruar angazhimi patriotik e çlirimtar do të shihej si punë normale. Pse, ta zëmë, ka nevoje të lavdërohet një bujk që ka punuar në arën e tij, pasi ka bërë një punë normale. Njësoj e vlerësoj edhe angazhimin patriotik. Prandaj zmadhimet, këto krekosje të njerëzve, nuk janë të shëndetshme. Një angazhim për të fituar sa më shumë liri nuk ka përse të zmadhohet e lavdërohet deri në mitizim. Unë e gjykojë angazhimin tonë si angazhim tepër të përgjegjshëm e qytetar. Prandaj dëshira ime ka qenë dhe është, që të demitizohen këto veprimtari çlirimtare, të shihen realisht se i kanë bërë njerëz vullnetmirë, të cilat, të them, rastësisht kanë qëlluar aty, por ka mundur të jenë edhe të tjerë, prandaj nuk ka nevojë të madhërohen figurat, por duhet të vlerësohet njerëzisht, në hapësirë, kohë e rrethana përkatëse.

Express: Para se të hyjmë në emra konkret. Zakonisht në Ballkan ndodh që elementi i tradhtisë dhe patriotizmit është prezent. Të dyja këto elemente i keni brenda librit. Realisht, si korrespondonin këto elemente ballkanike ose kush është më shumë tradhtar e kush patriot, apo kush ka qenë i infiltruar në lëvizjen e madhe për Pavarësi? Pse i keni prekur këto elemente kaq të ndjeshme kur e dini mentalitetin?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Janë kategorizime që behën në këtë hapësirë, dmth. që shkojnë në ekstreme: tradhtar apo patriot. Unë e peshoj veprimtarinë e të ashtuquajturit tradhtar, gjithashtu edhe të patriotit. Patriot është secili njeri për nga natyra, sepse e do vendin ku ka lind. Ata që e quajnë patriotizmin virtyt të jashtëzakonshëm, për mua janë budallenj. Tjetra, edhe angazhimet e tradhtarëve, jam i predispozuar t`i shoh në mënyrë të diferencuar, sidomos në rrethana të rënda të pushtimit. Për aq sa kanë lejuar mundësitë dhe rrethanat e kohës, është formësuar gjeturia e vet qytetarëve. Në Kosovën e pushtuar, në hapësira të ndryshme kohore, ka pasur njëfarë autonomie përkatëse administrative e vetëqeverisëse. Në atë kuadër të autonomisë është dashur të angazhohen e të punojnë njerëzit edhe në struktura policore, duke përfshirë edhe UDB-n. Për shembull, sipas vlerësimit tim, për mua ka qenë pothuajse i barabartë të qenit mësues me të qenit udbash, gjegjësisht nëpunës sigurimi, sepse kanë qenë struktura e hallka të te njëjtit zinxhir, gjegjësisht të te njëjtit sistem, kanë vepruar sipas ligjeve të miratuara nga i njëjti Kuvend i Kosovës ose nga kuvendi federativ. Mësuesi e ka pasur për detyrë të indoktrinojë, UBD-shi të kontrollojë nëse ka zënë vend indoktrinomi i mësimdhënësit. Përjashto rastet, kur UDB-ashi dhe të ngjashmit kanë kapërcyer kompetencat ligjore, që nuk kanë lejuar ndjekje kolektive, tortura e zhdukje fizike, nuk kanë lejuar as atentatet, si në rastin e 17 janarit të viti 1982. Dhe këto raste duhet ndëshkuar, siç ka ndodhur e po ndodhin në ish shtetet tjera moniste.

Express: Derisa në një moment ju e depolitizoni personalitetin për patriotizmin që ka pasur obligim, në njëfarë mënyrë mitizoni rolin UDB-s si të gjithëfuqishme, si gjithkund infiltruese. Pse i keni dhënë rolin aq të madh, që sipas librit tuaj nuk ka qenë aq me peshë sa e mitizoni ju, apo është çështje e frikës?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Ka mundësi të jetë edhe rrjedhojë e frikës, pasi frika është ndjesi e pakontrollueshme. Ka mundësi që unë nuk e kam përshkruar tamam, sa ajo ka qenë e pranishme. Dihet se UDB-a ka qenë njëra ndër sigurimet më të fuqishme, të cilës në ndonjë rast ia kanë pasur zili edhe CIA, KGB, etj. E di që këtë strukturë, qysh nga viti 1948, e kanë ndihmuar edhe ekspertë të CIA dhe Perëndimi i ka dhënë edhe ndihma të mëdha financiare dhe kadrovike dhe është ndihmuar që të jetë njëra ndër sigurimet më të forta në Evropë. Si e tillë ajo është përpjekur të kontrollonte gjithçka, jo vetëm në Kosovë, por të na kontrollojë e të na pengojë edhe në Perëndim. Prandaj disa prej personazheve që i kam përshkruar, të cilët kanë luajtur rol të madh, mendoj se veprimet e sjelljet nuk duhet ti kenë pasur si rrjedhojë vetëm të budallëkut të tyre, ose vetëm për të kënaqur egomaninë e tyre, por ashtu duhet të jenë instruktuar e instrumentalizuar për të vepruar nga ky shërbim. Ta zëmë, kemi pas gazetarë dhe letrar të shkëlqyer, për të cilin sa i përket aftësisë profesionale, kam pas dhe kam një respekt të madh. Ai duhet të ketë qenë i kamufluar si korrespodent i Rilindjes, por ka qenë i angazhuar për ti shërbyer atij sigurimi

Express: Prej nga ju këto informata se këta njerëz duhet të kenë qenë të tillë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: E para e punës, ai, si korrespodent i Rilindjes, nuk kishte nevojë të involvohen në përplasjet tona me konsullatën jugosllave në Dyseldorf dhe në atë përplasje ai ndonjëherë të ishte më brutal se vet konsulli. Do mjaftonte që ai, me një korrespodencë për gazetën e tij, të përshkruante çka po ndodhte dhe ai të mos inkuadrohej në ato përplasje që kishte Klubi shqiptar në Dyseldorf me konsullatën dhe institucionet tjera të atëhershme shtetërore. Ato insistonin që ta fusnin nën tutelë Klubin e shqiptarëve aty, dhe ky, i kamufluar si gazetar, angazhohej pro konsullatës. Duke vrojtuar veprimtari të tillë, vija në përfundim se ai duhej të ishte në shërbim të UDB-së...

Express: Ju këta njerëz i quani me detyrë të ngarkuar, vërtet kanë qenë të tillë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Një kategori e tillë duhet të ketë qenë, siç e vlerësoja unë atëherë. I njëjti, psh., kur e arrestuan Vasilin në Kosovë, e sjellin nga Gjermania për ta marrë në pyetje gjatë hetimeve

Express: Kush është Vasili, ngase lexuesit tanë nuk e dinë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Vasili është njëri nga personazhet e romanit. Ai ka pasur një urdhër për të bërë atentat ndaj Jusuf Gervallës, por trimërisht ka refuzuar ta zbatojë. Për këtë ai duhej të ndëshkohej nga UDB-a. Prandaj kur Vasilin e arrestuan në Kosovë, gazetarin në fjalë e sjellin nga Gjermania për ta marrë në pyetje gjatë procesit hetues, meqë duhet të jetë vlerësuar si njohës më i mirë i veprimtarisë sonë në Perëndim. Kështu i kisha atëherë informatat dhe prandaj i krijoja vlerësimet, pasi na duhej të krijonim sistem të vetëmbrojtjes.

Express: Si e sheh Ibrahim Kelmendin, patriot të diasporës, si të duket ai prej kësaj distance historike?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Si një veprimtar i natyrshëm, autentik, i cili për shkak se ka shkuar i ri dhe është ndikuar shumë nga jeta studentore gjermane, ndonjëherë është keqkuptuar edhe nga bashkëveprimtarët si i padisiplinuar, si jo serioz, si anarkist, si me xhins të grisur e flokë të gjatë...

Express: Të ndalemi te kjo, ngase në libër ju nuk e përshkruani personalitetin tuaj, por ata që ju njohin, ju kanë vlerësuar se keni pas në dukje një bindje ideologjike të majtë, por të dallueshme prej marksistëve dhe leninistëve të kohës, të dallueshme edhe prej Jusuf Gervallës dhe Enver Hadrit. Nga kjo distancë kush ka pasur të drejtë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Se pari do të thoja se asnjëri nuk kishim kushedi se çfarë bindje ideologjike, pasi na mungonte përgatitja teorike, po të kemi parasysh përgatitjen përkatëse teorike filozofike. Për aq sa ishim të ideologjizuar, secili kishim të drejtë, sepse ideologjitë nuk mund të shabllonizohen dhe të gjykohen, siç po ndodh tani. Me rëndësi duhet të ketë qenë, se edhe pse kishim bindje të ndryshme, nuk armiqësoheshim për shkak të tyre, por bashkëvepronim. Kjo mbase tregon se kishim tolerancë e mirëkuptim pluralist dhe këtë e kishim në programet e statutet tona politike, në shkrimet tona. Bindjet tona ideopolitike kanë osciluar dhe kanë evoluuar. Ne më shumë na ka interesuar kontributi për çlirim kombëtar dhe jo drejtësia ideologjike, dmth. na interesonte të gjejmë mënyrën më efikase, që të ndikojmë sa më shumë te njerëzit, që ti afrojmë ata duke i ndërgjegjësuar për veprimtari të angazhuar patriotike e çlirimtare.

Express: A ka krijuar diferenca ideologjia për çështjen kombëtare gjatë asaj kohe, meqë ju duhet të keni qenë më liberal së të tjerët, të cilët ishin më konservativ, për të mos thënë se kanë qenë enverist?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Në organizimet ku kam vepruar unë, përcaktimi programor ka qenë: pavarësisht bindjeve ideologjike e politike, secili që është i interesuar të angazhohet për Kosovën Republikë, gjegjësisht ta çliroj Kosovës, ka të drejt të anëtarësohet. Pastaj, brendapërbrenda organizimeve tona, kur kishim demokraci më të avancuar, kishim edhe luftë idesh, sepse është e natyrshme që secili të angazhohet që të përfitojë simpatizantët e vet. Kjo ka ardhur në shprehje tek ne nga mbarimi i vitit 1984, kur filluam të organizojmë mbledhje me më shumë veta, deri edhe te kuvendi, në të cilat filluam të kishim garë për vota dhe votime të fshehta. Rëndom ka pasur goxha përplasje gjatë diskutimeve, ndonjëherë kanë qenë edhe brutale, por pothuajse gjithë herë kemi bërë kompromise, sepse në fund të fundit ne po angazhoheshim ta çlirojmë Kosovën dhe jo të ia përcaktojmë asaj sistemin politik.

Express: Pse ju keni pasur një respekt të madh për Jusuf Gërvallën, të cilit në njëfarë mënyre i kushtohet libri juaj? Ke një rezervë për veprimtarinë e Enver Hadrit dhe grupacioneve të Belgjikës. Cili është dallimi i këtyre grupacioneve?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Respekt kam pasur për Jusufin nga se në fillim jam gjetur në një situatë shumë të vështirë. Atëherë kam qenë shumë i ri për të pasur formim të avancuar politik. Kam pas një si kompleks që nuk po dija të artikuloja me shkrim ato që kam dëshiruar ti shpreh. Ardhja e Jusufit më ndihmoi shumë, pasi ai ma zvogëloi atë kompleks. Pastaj kam pas një kulturë, që kur me rastiste të bashkëveproja me dikë që e çmoja më të aftë se veten, ia lëshoja vendin, kaloja në plan të dytë, që do të thotë se ua liroja vendin atyre që ishin më të përgatitur. Pra, edhe te gëzimi i madh dhe lirimi nga kompleksi, se aty e tutje nuk do më tallin për ato që do shkruaja, pasi do mi redaktonte Jusufi, e ka bazën respekti e dashuria e madhe për Jusufin. Por kryesore ka qenë cilësia e tij si njeri, modestia dhe kultura e tij. Ai ka ditur të të afroj si shok e bashkëveprimtar, në kohën kur njerëzit të kategorizonin, gjegjësisht të largonin, nëse kishe nivel të ulët intelektual e profesional.
Po kaq shumë e kam respektuar dhe dashur edhe Kadri Zekën, me të cilin fatkeqësisht jam njohur tek në mars të vitit 1981 dhe kam kaluar shumë më pak kohë, se sa me Jusufin.
Pyetet edhe për Enver Hadrin dhe grupimet në Belgjikë. Unë te ai njeri nuk kisha gjetur pothuajse asgjë. Duhet ta kem takuar qysh gjatë vitit 1978 dhe të mos kem bashkëpunuar. Ai në dukje nuk kishte koncept politik, ka qenë shumë konfuz, kemi pas shumë debate, ndonjëherë edhe përplasje e armiqësime. Në paraqitje ishte antikomunist, kurse kisha informata se po bashkëpunonte me Partinë Komuniste të Belgjikës. Kisha përshtypjen që ai po informonte dike, që do të thotë se, kisha dyshime që ai po informon njëherazi Sigurimin shqiptar por edhe UDB-në. Në vitet e fundit patëm bashkëpunim. Kurse gjatë varrimit Lëvizja u angazhua për varrim dinjitoz, pasi ai nuk kishte miq e bashkëveprimtarë rreth vetes, që do mund ta bënin këtë. Në mbledhjen komomorative i pata kërkuar falje publike për padrejtësitë që mund ti kishte bërë Lëvizja dhe unë.
Grupimet e organizuara në Belgjikë, në fillim të viteve të 80-ta, nuk kanë qenë të fuqishme. Grupimet e djathta nacionaliste pothuajse kishin pushuar së qeni, kurse grupimet e reja, të djathta dhe të majta, përbëheshin vetëm nga dy-tre individë, me dallim prej grupimit pro Lëvizjes, i cili dominonte. Vetëm kur ndodhi pluralizmi i simuluar e i shpifur në Kosovë në fillim të viteve të 90-ta, kishte një rritje organizative LDK-ja, me të cilën herë bashkëpunonim e herë jo.


Express: Ju e keni margjinalizuar rolin e emigracionit në Bruksel, por i jepni vend rolit të emigracionit në Zvicër. Boshti i veprimtarisë ka qenë i vendosur në Zvicër dhe Gjermani. Ju i jepni peshën Jusufit derisa vritet, por më vonë, edhe pas vrasjes, nxitet ose ngritët mitin për Jusufin dhe ajo ka një inercion. Na trego këto dy boshte edhe lëvizjet tua Zvicër - Gjermani, shihet që keni një njohuri të dukshme duke eliminuar Belgjikën si emigracion?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Fillimi i kësaj lëvizjeje, për të cilën po flasim, ka ndodhur në Gjermani, ndërsa më vonë epiqendra është zhvendosur në Zvicër, për faktin se në Gjermani kishin ardhur shumë emigrantë gjysmë-analfabetë, domethënë ishin vështirë të përpunueshëm, ndërsa në Zvicër shumica kishin një shkollë të mesme. Në këto dy shtete emigracioni ka qenë më i madh në atë kohë. Në Belgjikë nuk kishte emigracion aq të madh. Atje ishin dy grupime të mëdha, emigrantë politikë nga Shqipëria dhe emigrantë ekonomik shqiptarë nga Turqia. Të dy grupimet ishin kryesisht të paarsimuara.

Express: Pse ishte Jusuf Gërvalla cak i UDB-së, dhe pse ai ishte i rrezikshëm për të?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë them që UDB-ja duhet të ketë gjykuar se u arratis një kuadër më intelektual se këta të tjerët që ishin deri atëherë dhe prandaj do ketë influencë më të madhe. Emigrantët e paarsimuar në atë kohë kanë pasur një kult ndaj intelektualit, sepse ka pas një deficit të madh në Kosovë. Këta emigrantë që kishin shkuar atje për të punuar, kanë marrë atë gjendje sociale me veti, dmth. edhe kultin për intelektualin dhe atë gjendje e kanë konservuar. Menjëherë u përhap lajmi se u arratis një intelektual i zoti. Prandaj UDB-a priste se ai do të ketë një ndikim të madh. Për këtë arsye ajo qysh në fillim u mundua ti presë hovin. Kështu që në start Rezili, personazhi që unë e argumentoj si doras, akoma pa arritur Jusufi, filloi të përhapë propagandë se Jusufin e ka dërguar UDB-ja për të na përçarë dhe se jemi të rrezikuar nga ai. Kjo po ndodhte akoma pa hy në tokë gjermane Jusufi. Kjo ishte metoda më e efektive për t`i frikësuar njerëzit. Rezili në mënyrë aktive u mor me këtë propagandë. Pothuajse 24 orë rrinte në stacione treni në Shtutgard, ju drejtohej shqiptarëve kur i njihte e nuk i njihte, mjaftonte kur i shihte se po blenin gazetën Rilindja. I gostiste me kafe dhe mandej u thoshte se UDB- a ka çuar një UDB-ash. Unë gjykoj nga ky kënd, se UDB-a ka marrë masa të menjëhershme që Jusufin ta pengonte që të mos kishte ndikim qysh në startim të veprimtarisë se tij në ekzil. UDB-ja mori ofensivë që ta diskreditojë Jusufin.

Express: A ka pasur sukses Rezili, personazhi juaj, që ta diskreditojë Jusufin sidomos te një masë që ka qenë krejtësisht analfabete?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Te njerëzit që i kemi pas afër vetes, si të anëtarësuar, si simpatizantë, nuk ka pasur fare influencë. Ai pat krijuar influencë të kufizuar te një grupim i vet, sepse sapo u hetua që në Gjermaninë Qendrore filluam një angazhim konkret patriotik, si kundërpeshë ai në Shtutgart formoi një grup që fillimisht e quajti Grupi komunist Zëri i Kosovës.

Express: Pse personazhi juaj do të jetë vrasës dhe pse shqiptari duhet të jetë vrasës i Jusuf Gervallës e jo për shembull njerëz të specializuar të UDB-së? Në libër duket e mjegulluar kjo.

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Sepse edhe unë po të kisha qenë oficer i UDB-së njësoj do të kisha vepruar, do kisha zgjedh një shqiptar si doras. Kjo për faktin se nëse do e zbulonin gjermanët, atëherë do përhapej dezinformatë: Shqiptarët vriten në mes veti për probleme të tyre të brendshme. Ky duhet të ketë qenë motivi apo qëllimi kryesor i UDB-së, pse ka urdhëruar shqiptarë për të bërë atentatin.

Express: Ju e njihni Rezilin, ai është gjallë, jeton në Kosovë. Jeni frikësuar ndonjëherë se nuk e thoni të vërtetën, se dorasi nuk është ai, edhe pse në libër detajisht e përshkruani personazhin si vrasës dhe jepni arsyen pse është doras?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë në këtë drejtim e kam ndërgjegjen e qetë. Thënë të drejtën, dëshiroja që Rezili të ketë një alibi, të mos ketë qenë atentatori, vrasësi, por kryehetuesi, të cilin fillimisht e kam orientuar drejt Rezilit si atentator i mundshëm, katërçipërisht më ka bind se Rezili nuk ka alibi. Ai dy herë ka qenë i arrestuar për këtë qëllim. Atëherë unë kisha informata të bollshme që të dyshoj në Rezilin, meqë kishte dhënë një urdhër për tu bërë atentati ndaj Jusufit. Ngase i kishte dështuar, do e ketë vendosur ta bënte vetë, sepse për dështim të parë UDB-a mund ti ketë kërkuar llogari. Prandaj, kur krye-hetuesi më ka bind se ai nuk ka alibi, atëherë u bëra kategorik, se dorasi duhet të jetë Rezili.

Express: Dorasi ka dhënë një alibi se ka qenë te motra., por ju e demaskoni këtë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë e kam bërë këtë duke u thirr në bashkëbisedimet që kam pasur me kryehetuesin, sepse ai thotë që motra ka qenë shumë mirë e përgatitur, e ka mbuluar shumë mirë Rezilin, por nipat e tij, me të cilët ka biseduar kryehetuesi, kanë treguar se daja i tyre s`ka qenë natën e krimit të motra, bile ata i kanë treguar se nuk kishte qenë gati për dy vjet aty. Fatkeqësia e tij (kryehetuesit), siç është shprehur vetë kryehetuesi, është se ligji në Gjermani e ndalon që të miturit të jenë dëshmitarë në gjyq.

Express: Ju e dini se kush është vrasësi. Ai është Rezili. Meqë ju e keni pasur mik Jusufin, pse nuk e denonconi rastin, kur të miturit e motrës së tij tash janë rritur, ata mund të flasin në gjyq? Rezili jeton në Kosovë në një rajon të caktuar. Cili është obligimi moral i mikut të Jusufit, i cili është gjallë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Obligimi im moral është që të testoj opinionin, kam drejtë unë apo nuk kam të drejtë të shkeli mbi amanetin e Jusufit për të bërë pastaj denoncim konkret ndaj Rezilit. Pastaj obligim moral tashmë duhet ta kenë edhe lexuesit, që e kanë lexuar romanin Atentatet

Express: Kemi të bëjmë me vrasje, porosia është çështje morale.

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë kam dilema, prandaj po marrë mendime nga njerëzit, se çfarë përshtypjeje u ka bërë romani. Edhe të tjetër kanë mundësi të bëjnë denoncimin. Janë me qindra që e dinë emrin e vërtetë të Rezilit, pasi e dinë se ai ka qenë kryetar i grupit komunist Zëri i Kosovës. Ata nuk janë të lidhur emocionalisht me Jusufin, siç jam unë që ndjehem i obliguar të respektojë një porosi të tillë. Pra, ata i kanë mundësitë më të hapura. Nëse ata se bëjnë, unë do i pres diskutimet dhe nëse më thuhet, se është më me rëndësi denoncim i dorasit, sesa porosia e Jusufit, atëherë do ta bëj këtë.

Express: Meqenëse po i lëmë lexuesit që ta lexojnë librin, nuk po ndalemi te rasti Gërvalla, se si është vrarë. Ti e prek një element jashtëzakonisht interesant në libër ose më mirë të themi ke prek edhe një personazh tjetër, Emil Kastriotin. Një personazh tejet konfuz, por një personazh i qartësuar nga ti dhe i paqartë në veprimtarinë e tij. Pse duket Emil Kastrioti i tillë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Unë e kam njohur atë edhe personalisht. Kam biseduar shpesh me të, sepse me secilin veprimtar në migracion unë skam pas kurrë një lloj paragjykimi të rri e të bisedoj me të, që të shikoj a kemi diçka të përbashkët që na lidh. Edhe në saje të atyre takimeve, më është imponuar të krijoj një lloj intuite që të mundem ti vlerësojë dhe ti kategorizoj njerëzit, janë apo nuk janë për bashkëpunim. Kështu unë, qysh herët, Emilin e kam kategorizuar në atë skedarin tim, se nuk është për bashkëpunim, se është destruktiv, bile se është i dyshimtë. Por me Emilin dhe të tillët, nuk kam dëshiruar të hyj në konflikt, sepse gjykoja se do harxhoja kot energji time dhe të organizatës ku bëja pjesë.

Express: Në libër i sheh ata si njerëz të rrezikshëm, megjithatë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Po, sigurisht, bile si shumë të rrezikshëm dhe unë kam menduar që duhet t`i lëmë rehat, nuk duhet të merremi me ta. Nëse merremi me ta, atëherë procesi shkon duke eskaluar dhe ndoshta do shkonim deri te vrasja.
Unë kam pas një përcaktim: vrasje në Perëndim nuk guxon të ndodhë, një për shkak të kultit që kam prej malësorit, se mysafiri nuk guxon të shpërdorë mirëpritjen e nikoqirit, domethënë, në shtëpi të huaj nuk bëhet sherr. Kështu që, meqë në Perëndim na kanë strehuar, na e kanë lejuar veprimtarinë patriotike dhe na kanë ofruar rast për një jetë më të mirë, atëherë unë kam qenë i përcaktuar që të kanalizojmë mërgatën tonë kundër vrasjeve, qoftë mes ne shqiptarëve, qoftë me të tjerët. Prandaj unë u kam ikur këtyre sherrxhinjve, që kanë qenë shumë të rrezikshëm, dhe kurrë nuk jam marr me ta. Kur ata janë marrë me mua, unë i kam duruar, kam heshtë dhe i kam injoruar. Vetëm një përplasje skandaloze e kam pas me Emilin, më pat bërë një sherr të madh, por e kam duruar, nuk jam hakmarrë.

Express: Në librin tënd, realisht një personazh krejt minor, është hero i një pjese të Kosovës. Ai është rivarrosur me nderime, i është ngritur kulti i personalitetit. Unë kam i kam lexuar reagimet e Ibrahim Kelmendit për një personazh të tillë, i cili gjatë jetës në diasporë ka qenë kontrovers dhe i dyshimtë. Ju e dini për cilin e kam fjalën, besoj?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Bëhet fjalë ndoshta për Vebih Ibrahimin. Atë, nga njohja ime e drejtpërdrejtë dhe nga njohja përmes bashkëveprimtarëve në Bruksel, të cilët e kanë njohur më mirë se unë, e kam kategorizuar në atë skedarin tim si element kriminel, që merret me kontrabandë, me prostitucion me gjithçka, por veç patriotizëm e moral nuk i ka. Në fakt shtirej se ishte veprimtar e trim patriot, po i kishte vetëm si mjet për punë. Kështu gjykoja unë atëherë dhe kështu vazhdoj të mendoj, deri sa të më ofrohen prova kokëforta për të kundërtën.

Express: Po pse këto dallime kaq të mëdha. Realisht krijohet miti për një njeri i cili në diasporë ka pas krejt tjetër punë?

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Sepse këtu është lehtë të spekulosh. Unë di kopukë, që janë marrë me droga, kontrabandë, imoralitet, hajni, spiunim, që vijnë në Kosovë, paguajnë gazetar fukara, financiarisht dhe profesionalisht, që punojnë në televizion ose në gazeta dhe ua bëjnë me porosi reportazhet për ti bërë hero. Pastaj ato shkrime i manipulojnë njerëzit, meqë nuk janë të informuar. Akoma kemi njerëz të shkretë, që kanë njëfarë kulti të vjetër, se ato që pasqyron televizioni ose gazeta, duhet të jetë e vërtetë. Pastaj të tillët fillojnë të madhërojnë edhe keqbërës, fillojnë tu thurin këngë

Express: Por, edhe miku i juaj, Haqif Mulliqi e ka madhëruar Enver Hadrin.

Ibrahim Kelmendi: Nuk e di. Ai e paska bërë një punë në mungesë të informatave, ose mund ta ketë ndjerë si obligim moral, sepse, ndoshta, në kohën e fundit Enver Hadri ka fituar një lloj ndërgjegjësimi patriotik dhe një siguri, se mund tia kthen shpinën padronit. Dhe ky lloj guximi atij i kushtoi me jetë. Ne e kemi diskutuar një rast, kur ai doli të propagandonte dhe të mbledhë lekë në emër të asaj që ka merita për rezolutën e parë për Kosovën, që pat aprovuar Parlamenti Evropian. Meqë unë isha në dijeni për procesin e rezolutës që në nismë, atëherë e këshillova:
Enver je duke e rrezikuar veten. Ti ke dëgjuar si krejt bota në lajme për rezolutën. Tjetër meritë për të nuk ke. Mos i dil zot, sepse jo të gjithë nacionalistët serbë në Evropë i ka UDB-ja e Beogradit nën kontroll dhe dikush prej tyre mendon që ti vërtet e ke atë meritë që po mundohesh ta përvetësosh. Ndonjëri prej tyre mund të hakmerret ndaj teje, prandaj rri rehat dhe mos ia sjellë vetes ujkun në torishtë, në mënyrë kaq naive. Edhe këtë punën e mbledhjes se të hollave te bashkatdhetarët, gjoja në emër të shpenzimeve që ke bërë për të korruptuar parlamentarët për të miratuar rezolutën, do të lutesha ta ndërpresësh, mos i bezdisë se nuk i meriton. Kanë qenë të paktën edhe 10 veta prezent, në klubin shqiptar Idriz Seferi në Bruksel, kur e kemi debatuar këtë çështje. Tash edhe Haqifi ka ndjerë obligim moral të shkruaj, por edhe unë kam ndjerë obligim moral që t`ia organizojmë varrimin, sepse nuk ka pas kush tia organizojë. Njerëzit e Lëvizjes i kam këshilluar që të merren me organizim sa më dinjitoz të varrimit të tij, sepse, megjithatë, më është dukur një gjest shumë i mirë e i guximshëm, që Enveri ka provuar të dalë nga shërbimi, sepse ka menduar që ishte dobësuar UDB-ja. Unë nuk druhem t`i them gjërat e përparme të tij, po kuptohet, siç i kam vlerësuar në kohë dhe do gëzohesha, sikur të kisha prova që të bindesha se ai ka qenë gjithë jetën patriot.

(Gazeta Express, Prishtinë, më 11 e 12 Mars 2007)

----------


## Llapi

S f i d a t   e   r a dh Ë s



(Kosova: rruga e mundimshme drejt shtetit)



Autor: Ibrahim Kelmendi



Përmbajtja:



1. Shtetbërja dhe shtetndërtimi:                           



1. a. Bashkështetasit tanë serbë për momentin janë penguesit kryesorë  të shtetbërjes e të shtetndërtimit të Republikës së Kosovës.



1. b. Edhe disa bashkështetas shqiptarë janë pengesë serioze për shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin.                              



1. c. Krimi i organizuar vështirëson seriozisht shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin.                                              



1.d. Korrupsioni shtetëror kundërshtar shumë serioz i shtetbërjes, i shtetndërtimit dhe i zhvillimit ekonomik e demokratik.



1. e. Vonesa e mosnjohjes nga shumica e shteteve të botës dhe vonesa e mosanëtarësimit në OKB, po e vështirëson shtetbërjen, por kjo nuk duhet të na dëshpërojë e alarmojë shumë.        



1. f. Insistimi i tashëm për të pasur ushtri-armatë, më shumë e dëmton se sa e ndihmon shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin e Republikës së Kosovës 



2. Zhvillimi demokratik:                                



2. a. Rrugëtimi i demokracisë.



2. b. Profilizimi, demokratizimi e rritja e partive politike përshpejtojnë shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin, përshpejtojnë zhvillimin demokratik e social të shoqërisë, përshpejtojnë zhvillimin ekonomik e social.               



     2. c. Mënyrat dhe kriteriet e qasjes ndaj të kaluarës      



2. d. Gjallërimi i shoqërisë civile (qytetare), faktor tjetër me rëndësi për zhvillim të përshpejtuar demokratik.



3. Zhvillimi ekonomik:                                   



3. a. Energjia elektrike e prodhuar nga TEC-et duhet të jetë orientim kryesor për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik.    



3. b. Nxjerrja dhe industria përpunuese e xeheve duhet të jetë orientim shoqërues për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik.        



3. c. Firmat e mesme janë shpirti i zhvillimit të përshpejtuar ekonomik.                                                       



3. d. Rigjallërimi dhe zhvillimi i hovshëm i bujqësisë dhe blegtorisë është tepër i domosdoshëm.                 



3. e. Bankat dhe firmat e sigurimeve duhet të disiplinohen për biznes transparent dhe kreditim me kamatë ekonomike.



3. f. Shëndetësia tashmë po menaxhohet si biznes, prandaj duhet të reformohet që të jetë në gjëndje të përballojë krizën dhe kriminalitetin aktual dhe për tu kanalizuar që tu përgjigjet sfidave përkatëse në të ardhmen.                         



3. g. Roli i emigracionit në zhvillimin e përshpejtuar ekonomik është i madh po të dihet të joshet për interesa të tij dhe për interesa të Kosovës.      



*  *  *



Për mbyllje: Katarsis (pastrim i shpirtit)



SHQETËSIMET DHE SFIDAT E RADHËS



Sakrificat dhe përpjekët e popullit tonë, ndërhyrja e forcave të NATO-s, veçmas përkrahja e SHBA-ve dhe e shteteve të Perëndimit për të shpëtuar popullin tonë nga gjenocidi serb, na ndihmuan, më në fund, të bëjmë shtetin tonë - Republikën e Kosovës. Kjo është fitore vërtet e madhe.

Populli shqiptar i kësaj hapësire, ishte i pushtuar me shekuj. Po të numëronim të gjithë pushtuesit, që kanë përzënë njëri-tjetrin në hapësirën tonë, mbase do na merrej fryma. Dhe vërtet është një mrekulli e llojit të vet, se si populli ynë në këtë hapësirë, ka arritur të mbijetojë e të mos asimilohet i tëri.

Për nivelin e angazhimit kolektiv dhe individual për të arritur deri të pavarësimi i tanishëm shtetëror, është folur e shkruar goxha shumë, por edhe për ata që nuk janë angazhuar ose që kanë qenë kundër. Herë me vërtetësi e herë kuturu. Varësisht nga këndvështrimi. Asgjë e veçantë. Edhe historitë e popujve të tjerë janë pothuajse të ngjashme. Dallojnë sidomos për faktin se shumë popuj pavarësimin e tyre shtetëror e kanë arritur në mënyrën e tyre më herët dhe shumë më herët. Por, fatkeqësisht, ka ende popuj që mbahen të pushtuar.

Për përkrahjen dhe ndihmën që na kanë dhënë, sidomos shtetet e zhvilluara demokratike të Perëndimit, në këtë proces vendimtar, ende nuk janë bërë analiza të gjithanshme. Këto duhet dhe kanë për tu bërë në të ardhmen. Megjithkëtë është bindja ime se NATO-ja nuk ndërhyri ushtarakisht për të ndalur gjenocidin serb në Kosovë për interesa të ngushta kolonialiste, siç ndodhte në të kaluarën, as edhe për dofarë interesash strategjike. Them kështu pasi më rastis të lexoj e të dëgjoj mendime të njëanshme, se gjoja Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, NATO-ja, kanë ndërhyrë në Kosovë për interesa të tyre strategjike. Kësaj radhe këto shtete ndërhynë thjesht për të penguar katastrofën humanitare, pasi gjenocidi serbomadh i atyre përmasave nuk mund të tolerohej e pranohej më në Europë, si në kohë të shkuara.

Edhe për fatin, i cili kësaj radhe ishte në anën tonë, mbase do të shkruhet, sidomos kur do të kemi parasysh se kemi pasur potencial që të angazhohemi edhe më shumë, por nuk jemi angazhuar e nuk kemi vepruar bollshëm, që të mobilizojmë gjithë energjitë e popullit tonë. Megjithatë fati na ndihmoi kësaj radhe dhe Kosova u pavarësua. Ndonjëherë kam menduar se fatin na e dërgoi Zoti, meqë i erdhi keq për ne fatkëqinjtë e deridjeshëm dhe prandaj shpërbleu shumëfish përpjekjet e angazhimet çlirimtare të popullit tonë, na shpërbleu, sidomos për hir të sakrificave të mëdha njerëzore.

Gjithsesi duhet të jemi të lumtur dhe këtë lumturi tani nuk duhet të na e turbullojë as ndonjë garë e individëve që rrahin gjoksin se kanë dhënë kontribut më shumë se të tjerët. Në mos tjetër, historia do të vlerësojë meritat e secilit, nga se, po vlerësuam veten tonë, ne aktorët e përjetuesit e ngjarjeve, druaj se do të ishim tepër subjektiv. Do mendoja se tani prej nesh do kërkohej që të rrëfenim sa më sinqerisht për angazhimet e përjetimet tona dhe tua lëmë ato si informim pasardhësve që ti bëjnë vlerësimet.

Për momentin nuk kemi kohë dhe nevojë që të harxhojmë shumë energji duke u marrë teprueshëm me të kaluarën. Mjafton të merremi vetëm aq sa është e nevojshme, për të ditur se si kemi ardhur deri këtu, që t ia qëllojmë sa më mirë se si do të ecim drejt të ardhmes. Dhe që t ia qëllojmë sa më mirë, duhet të përcaktohemi për prioritete, të cilat, unë, kësaj radhe, po i quaj paksa në gjuhë poetike: sfidat e radhës.



Sfidat aktuale dhe kryesore të radhës janë tri:

1) Shtetbërja dhe shtetndërtimi;

2) Zhvillimi demokratik;

3) Zhvillimi ekonomik.



1.   SHTETBËRJA DHE SHTETNDËRTIMI



Tashmë u bëmë me shtet konkret, të cilin, edhe për aq sa e kemi, mund ta ndiejmë e ta prekim. Të gjithë i jemi gëzuar kësaj fitoreje. Janë gëzuar edhe ata që më herët nuk angazhoheshin për të. Shumë mirë edhe kjo. Gëzimin nuk na e kanë zbehur shumë as përfoljet, analizat, garat, se shtetin mund ta kishim bërë më herët, se mund ta kishim bërë më mirë, se ndonjëri ka merita më shumë se sa tjetri etj. Gjithandej ka të vërteta, gjysmë të vërteta dhe spekulime të gjithëllojshme. Mirë që nuk ndrydhen mendimet dhe as spekulimet e individëve. Kjo është dëshmi e parë e lirisë se të menduarit dhe të shprehurit në shtetin tonë, gjegjësisht dëshmi e demokracisë pluraliste. Gëzimin nuk do të na e zbehë shumë as fakti se shtetin tonë ende nuk e kemi bërë krejtësisht të pavarur dhe sovran. Jemi në rrugë të mbarë dhe të pakthim për ta bërë shumë shpejt. Për këtë na ngushëllon edhe fakti se pothuajse asnjë shtet i botës më nuk është plotësisht i pavarur dhe sovran, pasi zhvillimet e hovshme teknologjike, informative e shoqërore e kanë shndërruar planetin tonë në një fshat të vogël, siç po praktikohet të thuhet në mënyrë simbolike. Synimi ynë i përgjithshëm, se sa, kur dhe si mund ta bëjmë shtetin tonë sa më të pavarur dhe sa më sovran, na bënë që të jemi më konstruktiv, më optimistë, më të përmbajtur dhe më pak euforikë. Por kemi sa të duash edhe kritikë e skeptikë ndaj shtetbërjes dhe shtetndërtimit tonë. Ata druajnë dhe kritikojnë, se realizimin e pavarësisë e të sovranitetit nuk po e bëjmë shpejt, sa duhet dhe si duhet. Edhe këta kanë të drejtë nga këndvështrimi i tyre. Kurse analizat nga këndvështrimi im më rezultojnë: Kështu e kaq ditëm e mundëm, po të kishim ditur më mirë, po të kishim mundur më shumë, nuk do ishim kaq të vonuar dhe nuk do kishim këtë gjëndje. Prandaj analizat duhet të kenë për bazë mundësitë e rrethanat reale në kohë e hapësirë e jo dëshirat.

Fakt është që deri tani nuk kemi ditur e nuk kemi mundur të realizojmë shtet të pavarur e sovran në nivel të dëshiruar e të synuar. Nuk kishim fare shtet më se dy mijë vjet, kishim një, i thënçin, krahinë, para gjashtëdhjetë vjetësh, pastaj autonomi federative në kuadër të ish-Jugosllavisë, para tridhjetë e katër vjetësh, shtet virtual pas shpërbërjes së ish-Jugosllavisë (1991) dhe tek tani po bëjmë shtet konkret. Plotësisht të pavarur e sovran nuk do ta kemi as pas 15 qershorit, kur fuqizuam Kushtetutën e Republikës së Kosovës. Por, edhe kaq sa e kemi, sigurisht që i gëzohemi, pasi jemi të bindur se ia kemi vënë themelet e sigurta. Sidomos njohja e Republikës së Kosovës nga të gjitha shtetet më të zhvilluara demokratike dhe nga ndonjë shtet që nuk është gjithaq i zhvilluar e demokratik, është një garanci e fortë se shteti ynë po shkon drejtë realizimit të plotë. Nuk duhet të na dëshpërojë shumë as mosnjohja e menjëhershme nga të gjitha shtetet dhe as mosanëtarësimi i shpejtë në OKB. Nuk duhet të na dekurajojë as kërkesa serbe drejtuar Ansamblesë së OKB-së, që pavarësimit të Kosovës ti bëhet gjyq ndërkombëtar. Mbase kjo mund të na dal për mbarë, sepse shpeshherë planifikimet dhe b[mat ostrukcioniste e nacionaliste antishqiptare serbëve u janë këthyer bumerang? Për ngushëllim do të duhej të kemi parasysh Tajvanin. Për shumë dekada nuk e kanë njohur shumë shtete të botës dhe, për rrjedhojë, nuk është as anëtare në OKB, kryesisht për shkak të qëndrimit dhe pretendimit të Kinës. Por unë, sigurisht edhe shumë banorë të Kinës, më parë do të kishim pranuar të jetonim në Tajvanin e panjohur si shtet e si anëtar të OKB-së, se sa në Kinën sovrane, superfuqi e shtet me të drejtë vetoje në Këshillin e Sigurimit.

Edhe pse e kemi këtë shtet, me pavarësi e sovranitet të kufizuar, nuk do duhej të hutohemi që ta vlerësonim si të vetëmjaftueshëm dhe të sigurt. Shteti ynë është në provë. Duhet ta bëjmë e ta ndërtojmë që të jetë i mjaftueshëm dhe i vlefshëm së pari për vetë shtetasit e tij, por edhe për të plotësuar kriteret që i kërkojnë nga ne, sidomos shtetet që e kanë njohur shtetin tonë. Nuk guxojmë të zhgënjejmë vetën tonë, dhe as miqtë, që po na përkrahin e ndihmojnë që të bëjmë shtet sa më të konsoliduar në aspektin e zhvillimit demokratik, ekonomik, social, kulturor, me një fjalë që të bëjmë shtet sa më të qytetëruar. Prandaj duhet të vetëdijesohemi, sa më shumë që të jetë e mundur, për përgjegjësitë tona konstruktive në kohë dhe hapësirë.

Shteti është produkt i mundësive dhe i marrëveshjes së qytetarëve të tij, është kontratë kolektive për formë të bashkëjetesës e të organizimit, por është i kushtëzuar edhe nga njohja ndërkombëtare. Prandaj secili duhet të respektojë këtë proces, dhe të angazhohet për ndërtimin e për përparimin e shtetit tonë, siç interesohet njeriu për të krijuar familje dhe për të ndërtuar shtëpi të tij.

Do të ishte idealizëm iluzionist sikur të prisnim që secili bashkështetas do ta mirëpriste formimin e këtij shteti dhe secili do të angazhohej maksimalisht për ndërtimin e zhvillimin e mbarë të tij. Çdo shtet i botës ka banorë pasiv të tij, por gjithsesi ka edhe kundërshtarë të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm. Numri i banorëve pasivë zvogëlohet në raport me zhvillimin e shtetit që prodhon rritje të mirëqenies sociale dhe rritje të vetëdijes qytetare të shtetasve, kurse edhe numri i kundërshtarëve të brendshëm e të jashtëm bie në raport me nivelin e ndërtimit e të zhvillimit demokratik, ekonomik e shoqëror të shtetit.

Aktualisht ne nuk mund të ndërtojmë shtetin tonë sipas dëshirave, bindjeve dhe përcaktimeve tona, sepse jam i mendimit që nuk do të dinim dhe nuk do të mundnim, nuk kemi përvojë, kapacitete, vetëdije dhe identitet të mjaftueshëm kombëtar e shoqëror për të qenë në gjëndje të ndërtojmë menjëherë shtet të zhvilluar demokratik. Por këto deficite po na i kompensojnë përkrahësit e shtetit tonë - shtetet e zhvilluara demokratike (Brukseli dhe Uashingtoni). Lum si ne që këto shtete po na ndihmojnë e po e mbikëqyrin ndërtimin e shtetit tonë!



1. a. Bashkështetasit tanë serbë për momentin janë penguesit kryesorë të shtetbërjes dhe të shtetndërtimit të Republikës së Kosovës



Për momentin kundërshtuesit më me ndikim të shtetbërjes dhe shtetndërtimit janë pothuajse të gjithë bashkështetasit tanë serbë. Sigurisht kundërshtues ka edhe pak bashkështetas shqiptarë, por ata nuk po e bëjnë publik kundërshtimin e tyre. Bashkështetasit tanë serbë janë kundër, sepse ashtu janë të ndërtuar në shekuj dhe aktualisht atë ndërtim po ua nxit e shpërdoron klasa politike nacionaliste e Beogradit. Që ti sqarojmë, bindim e kthjellojmë bashkështetasit tanë serbë për bashkëjetesë dhe të kundërshtojmë angazhimin nacionalist të Beogradit, ne, bashkështetasit shqiptarë, sikur nuk jemi angazhuar si e sa duhet që kur Kosova u çlirua nga pushtimi serb. Bashkështetasve tanë serbë nuk u kemi ofruar, mjaftueshëm e bindshëm bashkëjetesë, siguri e perspektivë, të paktën jo në ato përmasa sa ta bindim shumicën e tyre për bashkëjetesë. Disa shqiptarë, të frustruar nga Lufta; disa shqiptarë, post-trima dhe patriotë njëdimensionalë, i fajësuan kolektivisht bashkështetasit tanë serbë për gjenocidin shtetëror serb ndaj popullit tonë. Në disa raste ata nuk u përmbajtën as nga hakmarrja individuale ndaj ndonjë serbi të pambrojtur. Por rastet fatmirësisht ishin të pakta, po të bënim krahasime me çka kishin përjetuar shqiptarët nga terrori shtetëror serb pak kohë më parë. Gjithsesi, edhe po ti mbajmë parasysh ato rrethana, rastet e hakmarrjeve ishin të tepërta, ishin jonjerëzore, pasi ishin raste kriminale dhe assesi nuk ishin as në interesin tonë kombëtar e politik. Në rrethana të tilla as Beogradi nuk vetëpërmbahej nga kryerja e ndonjë krimi makabër ndaj bashkështetasve tanë serbë, që pastaj tua vishte e të akuzonte shqiptarët. Të përmendim rastin e fëmijëve serbë në fshatin Grozhdec të Pejës, rastin e Momçillo Trajković-it, rastin e Fushë-Kosovës etj., të cilat, jam plotësisht i bindur, i kanë planifikuar dhe kryer kriminelët serbë, të organizuar nga shërbimet e ndryshme të sigurimit të Beogradit. Tanimë është bërë e qartë edhe për më naivët se qeveria e Beogradit nuk heziton të planifikojë e kryejë krime në emër të interesa madhore kombëtare e shtetërore serbe, për të alarmuar Këshillin e Sigurimit të OKB-së dhe për ti treguar opinionit ndërkombëtar: Ja çbëjnë shqiptarët, ata që i mbrojtët JU. Nuk mund të thuhet se propaganda serbe nuk arrinte efekte. Fatkeqësisht as UNMIK-u nuk ishte i vendosur për ti zbardhur ato krime dhe për të kapur e dënuar kriminelët. Por të shpresojmë se organet tona përkatëse, do të duan dhe do të mundin, të ndihmuara nga EULEX, do ti zbardhin një për një dhe kriminelet ti dënojnë meritueshëm.

Shumica e shtetbërësve dhe shtetformuesve shqiptarë po vazhdojnë ti kundrojnë, ti mirëkuptojnë e ti tolerojnë bashkështetasit tonë kundërshtues serbë. Ndaj tyre qeveritarët tanë po sillen më tolerancë, duke mos rënë në grackën e provokimeve të ndryshme, meqë e kanë kuptuar se është në interes të shtetbërjes e të shtetndërtimit të shtetit tonë, është në interes të sigurisë, të paqes dhe të ardhmërisë sonë të përbashkët. Më në fund është në interes të paqes në rajon krijimi i një klime në përputhje me synimet dhe rrjedhat e botës së qytetëruar. Për këtë arsye bashkështetasve tanë serbë duhet tu japim ende kohë që të kuptojnë se cila është ardhmëria e tyre në Republikën e Kosovës. Atyre duhet tu japim kohë që të kuptojnë realitetin e ri. Atyre duhet tu japim kohë që të kuptojnë se është edhe në interes të tyre që të çlirohen nga privilegjet e të kaluarës si pushtues e sundimtarë dhe ti kthehen së ardhmes - bashkëjetesës së barabartë si bashkëqytetarë.

Ne i vlerësojmë dhe i çmojmë të gjithë serbët etnikë të Kosovës me të cilët kemi bashkëjetuar me shekuj në Kosovë. Ne respektojmë edhe të drejtat e serbëve kolonistë, të cilët qeveria mbretërore e Beogradit i kishte sjellë në Kosovë, në kuadër të politikës kolonizuese e serbizuese të Kosovës, në vitet 1912-1990. Kurse serbët që pushteti i Miloshević-it i ka sjellë në Kosovë pas vitit 1990 mendoj se nuk duhet të gëzojnë me automatizëm (ipso iure) të drejtë shtetësie. Arsyetimet për këtë përcaktim mbase dihen. Serbia ia pat suspenduar Kosovës, me dhunë, atë gjysmautonomie që kishte, në vitin 1989 dhe pastaj ajo përzuri pothuajse të gjithë të punësuarit shqiptarë, duke sjellë në vend të tyre punëtorë, policë e administratorë serbë, një pjesë e të cilëve ishin refugjatë serbë nga Bosnja e Kroacia.

E drejta e shtetësisë duhet tu njihet me automatizëm të gjithë banorëve të Republikës së Kosovës, po vetëkuptohet, edhe të gjithë refugjatëve dhe emigrantëve shqiptarë, serbë e të tjerëve refugjatë minoritarë të Kosovës, të cilët kanë jetuar para vitit 1990 në Kosovë. E dihet se kemi shumë më tepër refugjatë shqiptarë se sa refugjatë serbë, por për kthimin e refugjatëve shqiptarë në Kosovë as që po flitet tani. Kurse atyre që janë vendosur në Kosovë pas vitit 1990, por që pretendojnë tani të jenë shtetas të Republikës së Kosovës, nuk duhet tu njihet shtetësia me automatizëm dhe kjo duhet të saktësohet e të sanksionohet në ligjin për shtetësinë.

Bashkështetasit tanë serbë duhet ti përkrahim e ti ndihmojmë që të kthehen në tokat, shtëpitë e banesat e tyre, duke u premtuar fqinjësi njerëzore dhe duke u garantuar se do mirëpriten e trajtohen si bashkëqytetarë të barabartë. Në aspektin juridik shteti ynë u ka siguruar, me Kushtetutë dhe me ligje përkatëse, të drejta sociale, kulturore e kombëtare, siç nuk i janë garantuar asnjë minoriteti në botë. Kosova është shembull unikal në botë për këto të drejta që u janë rezervuar e garantuar minoritetit serb dhe minoritarëve të tjerë. Mjafton vetëm të bëjmë një krahasim me shtetin fqinj të Republikës së Maqedonisë dhe do të shohim se sa më shumë të drejta u janë rezervuar e garantuar serbëve në Kosovë në krahasim me të drejtat që kanë shqiptarët në Maqedoni. Në Maqedoni mbi 35 për qind e popullsisë janë shqiptare etnikë. Ata nuk i kanë as 50 për qind të drejtave që ka popullsia serbe, e cila përbënë vetëm rreth 5 për qind të popullsisë së Republikës së Kosovës. Bile, shqiptarët në Maqedoni, nuk gëzojnë të drejta gjuhësore e kombëtare as edhe sa rreth 10 mijë minoritarë turq në Kosovë. Edhe më pak të drejta kanë shqiptarët në Serbi, që numerikisht janë më shumë se sa numri i serbëve në Kosovë. Pakuptueshëm në Kosovë po hezitohet të paraqiten këto krahasime, të cilat dëshmojnë se në shtetin tonë minoritetet kanë shumë herë më tepër të drejta se sa ato që kanë të drejta shqiptarët në Maqedoni dhe në shtetet e tjera fqinje.

Tani duhet të shtrohet pyetja: Çduhet bërë nëse bashkështetasit tanë serbë, për kohë të gjatë, nuk duan të pranojnë realitetin e ri - njohjen e Republikës së Kosovës dhe bashkëjetesën e barabartë në shtetin tonë të përbashkët? Cila është zgjidhja në këtë rast?

Mendoj se zgjidhja më e shpejtë dhe më fatlume është demokratizimi i përshpejtuar i Serbisë, për çka po përpiqen Brukseli dhe Uashingtoni, ndonjëherë edhe me tepri naive. Lidhjet nacionaliste shpirtërore të Serbisë me Moskën po dalin më të fuqishme se sa privilegjet dhe ndihmat politike e financiare që po i ofrojnë Brukseli e Uashingtoni Beogradit. Këto privilegje që po i ofrojnë Brukseli e Uashingtoni po e llastojnë Beogradin nacionalist, i cili, qe shumë dekada, po shpërdoron ndihmën që i ka dhënë Perëndimi. Meqë ne jemi të pafuqishëm të ndikojmë në marrëdhëniet e Brukselit dhe Uashingtonit me Beogradin, na mbetet që të presim e të shpresojmë se Beogradi do të demokratizohet sa më shpejt dhe rrjedhimisht, do të përcaktohet sa më shpejt për të njohur pavarësinë e Republikës së Kosovës. Edhe subjektet tona partiake do të duhej të provonin që të bashkëpunonin me partitë politike në Serbi, sidomos me ato që kanë orientime e përcaktime demokratike. Kjo do të kishte dobi reciproke, sidomos në fushën e zbutjes se paragjykimeve.

Ne nuk duhet të përpiqemi ti detyrojmë me çdo kusht bashkështetasit serbë që ta njohin Republikën e Kosovës dhe as që ti mbajmë përdhunshëm në Kosovë, por duhet ti privilegjojmë ata që ofrojnë luajalitetin e tyre për bashkëjetesë të barabartë, kurse kategorinë e dytë, e cila do të tolerojë realitetin e ri, duhet ta ndihmojmë që të integrohet. Serbët ekstremistë duhet ti lirojmë nga detyrimi që të jetojnë në Republikën e Kosovës, nëse nuk dëshirojnë. Këta të fundit nuk duhet ti lusim me tepri që të rrinë këtu dhe nuk duhet ti tolerojmë që të bëjnë veprimtari të dhunshme nacionaliste, sepse, kështu, ata do e shpërdorojnë tolerancën tonë dhe do të organizojnë trazira për përfitime nacionaliste e individuale. Mbase ka edhe alternativa të tjera më praktike e më pragmatike. Për këtë duhet të mendojnë e të angazhohen institucionet shtetërore dhe gjithë shoqëria. Koha po punon në favor të zgjidhjes paqësore të këtij problemi dhe toleranca jonë edhe në këtë rast do të shpërblehet.

Për momentin me këtë problematikë serioze duhet të merret më shumë bashkësia ndërkombëtare, e cila po dëshmon se nuk është e vendosur që të angazhohet sa e si duhet për ta zgjidhur këtë problem. Bashkësia ndërkombëtare ishte e orientuar që ndaj shqiptarëve të praktikonte të ashtuquajturin diskriminim pozitiv, me mendimin se kështu do të josheshin serbët e Kosovës që të pranonin bashkëjetesën në Republikën e Kosovës. Kjo praktikë nuk dha rezultate. Tashmë edhe strukturat ndërkombëtare (UNMIK, KFOR, OSBE etj.) duhet të jenë bindur se kanë gabuar që kanë toleruar armatosjen e serbëve në enklava, organizimin e tyre nacionalist në njësi paramilitare dhe organizimin e pushtetit paralel. Sidomos KFOR-i gaboi që nuk e kontrolloi mjaftueshëm kufirin verior të Republikës së Kosovës për të përmbushur detyrën se do të mbronte sigurinë tërësore të Kosovës. Tani strukturat shtetërore të Republikës së Kosovës do të duhet të kërkojnë më me ngulm, sidomos nga KFOR-i, mëpastaj edhe nga EULEX, që të përmbushin premtimin dhe përcaktimin e tyre për mbrojtjen e kufijve të Kosovës dhe për të çarmatosur njësitë e organizuara nacionaliste serbe në enklava.

Qendrimi nacionalist i serbëve të Kosovës dhe i Beogradit po e vështirësojnë shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin e Republikës së Kosovës edhe në aspektin ekonomik, që është faktor me rëndësi për ndërtimin e zhvillimin e shtetit. Nga Serbia po hyjnë në Kosovë ilegalisht mallra me shumicë, pa doganë dhe pa tatim në vlerën e shtuar (tvsh). Ato mallra po konkurrojnë padrejtësisht prodhimin vendës dhe mallrat që po importohen me doganë dhe tvsh nga shtetet e tjera. Meqë për momentin shteti i Kosovës nuk po është në gjendje ti ndalojë e ti kontrollojë këto hyrje ilegale, atëherë qytetarët duhet të vendosin që të mos i konsumojnë këto mallra të Serbisë. Kjo do të ishte metodë më efektive për momentin. Shqiptarët që po tregtojnë mallra serbe, të futura ilegalisht në Kosovë, janë kundërshtues të shtetbërjes e shtetndërtimit, njësoj si edhe ekstremistët nacionalistë serbë. Kurse edhe qytetarët që blejnë e konsumojnë ato mallra, mbase duhet ta dinë vetë se sa pandërgjegjshëm po veprojnë kur po konsumojnë këto mallra, pavarësisht faktit se kështu po rrezikojnë edhe shëndetin e jetën e tyre.



1. b. Edhe disa bashkështetas shqiptarë janë pengesë serioze për shtetbërje dhe shtetndërtim të shtetit tonë



Sa u përket kundërshtuesve shqiptarë, të drejtpërdrejtë ose të tërthortë, që me vetëdije ose pa vetëdije janë kundër shtetbërjes dhe shtetndërtimit të shtetit tonë, duhet thënë se ata po sillen e po veprojnë kështu, sepse kanë për bazë vetëm interesat e tyre të ngushta e primitive. Një pjesë tjetër po sillen e po veprojnë kështu, sepse kanë konstrukt destruktiv, kurse disa të tjerë nga se nuk dinë të sillen si shtet-bërës e si shtetndërtues.

Si kundërshtues të qëllimshëm midis popullsisë shqiptare do të grupoja ata individë që po menaxhojnë firma serbe në Kosovë, ata individë që po vazhdojnë të punojnë për shërbime inteligjente nacionaliste serbe dhe të ngjashëm. E kam marrë me rezervë një informatë nga një gazetë prestigjioze beogradase, se në kohën e sundimit të Miloshević-it qenka zgjedhur një taktikë perfide për të kamufluar shfrytëzimin ekonomik në Kosovë, që të mos dukej aq i vrazhdët si pushteti politik. Në këtë kuadër, qeveria serbe ka përzgjedhur rreth 300 shqiptarë të ndershëm dhe në emër të tyre ka regjistruar firma serbe. Ato firma të mëdha vetëm në dukje ishin firma të shqiptarëve, por në përmbajtje ishin firma serbe dhe përfitimet e tyre shkonin në Serbi. Ato firma zotëronin gjithë tregtimin e naftës, të cigareve, të sheqerit, të ilaçeve, të miellit, të kafesë dhe të importeve të tjera. Ndonjë tregtar i vogël shqiptar, i cili blinte mallin nga ato firma, për ta shitur me ndonjë përfitim pastaj, nuk duhet të ketë pasur peshë dhe nuk duhet parë me sy kritik, pasi kjo duhet të ketë ndodhur në kuadër të të luftës biologjike për mbijetesë. Formimi i atyre firmave serbe, në emër të shqiptarëve, ishte taktikë e logjikshme, parë nga këndvështrimi i pushtuesit, pasi pushtuesi nuk e mban kot një vend të pushtuar, nuk e mban as për hir të dofarë romantizmave nacionaliste, por e mban kryesisht për përfitime ekonomike. Ata që kanë jetuar në atë kohë në shtetin virtual të Kosovës (1990-1998), tërësisht të pushtuar e të shfrytëzuar nga Serbia, mund të jenë më të saktë sesa unë, që kam qenë 25 vjet në ekzil, për të shpjeguar veprimtarinë e atyre firmave. Shërbime të afta inteligjente informative nuk kishim dhe nuk kemi, për të pasur të dhëna burimore, që të dëshmohet nëse gazeta beogradase ka informuar ose dezinformuar. Tani do të duhej të shtrohej pyetja: Ku mbetën ato firma pas Luftës, kur Kosova u çlirua nga pushtimi serb!? Them që as ato firma dhe as ata pronarë shqiptarë nuk janë avulluar , por janë ambientuar në rrethana të reja dhe kanë vazhduar bizneset e tyre. Ndonjë analist nuk është marrë seriozisht as me përfoljet në popull, në mungesë të të dhënave burimore. Unë po shfrytëzoj opinionin e popullit, kur nuk kam të dhëna burimore, pasi populli ka të angazhuar gjithandej shumë sy vështrues e shumë veshë dëgjues. Ky opinion të bind se të tilla firma e pronarë kanë vazhduar të veprojnë në Kosovë edhe pas Çlirimit. Në kuadër të taktikave akomoduese e kamufluese, ata pronarë kanë koketuar me të merituarit e me të fortët shqiptarë, i kanë korruptuar e komprometuar ata me ndonjë ndihmë financiare. Tregtimin e madh pas lufte mund ta bënin kryesisht ata pronarë, sepse ata i kishin lidhjet dhe të hollat. Edhe Shërbimi Informativ, për të cilin kohë më parë u polemizua shumë, nuk besoj ta ketë pasur si pistë kryesore vëzhgimin e këtyre firmave, pavarësisht faktit se ndonjërit nga drejtuesit e tij ia kam shfaqur këtë shqetësim timin. Faktet mbase do të na bindin se Kosova pas lufte ka qenë El Dorado për tregtarët e mëdhenj të naftës, të cigareve, të ilaçeve, të sheqerit, të materialit ndërtimor etj. Ta zëmë, vetëm nga shitja e cigareve, 2-3 tregtarë kanë nxjerrë fitime prej rreth 400 milionë euro në vit. Ku është fitimi nga tregtia e cigareve dhe importeve të tjera shumë fitimprurëse!? Nuk po shohim gjëkundi të jetë investuar ai fitim voluminoz në Kosovë. Logjika të thotë se ai fitim u ka shkuar pronarëve të vërtetë në Beograd dhe se pronarëve shqiptarë u ka mbetur një shumë simbolike, për të blerë makina të mira, për të gjuajtur prostituta, duke e stimuluar kështu prostitucionin, për të ndërtuar vila që të na shesin tangërllëk prej pashallarëve të vegjël, për të paguar kriminelë mercenarë që të bëjnë vrasje politike etj. Më ka rastisur që të dëgjoj nga një njeri i profesionit (sigurisht që nuk ka qenë shtetas i Kosovës), se Vitin e Ri 2002 janë parë ta kalojnë si mysafirë të djalit të Slobodan Miloshević-it pesë biznesmenë shqiptarë të Kosovës në hotelin e famshëm të Dubait. Dhe këta biznesmenë gëzonin e gëzojnë autoritet të madh në Kosovë, pasi vazhdimisht ishin në shoqërim me të merituarit e të fortët shqiptarë, edhe me disa udhëheqës partiakë e politikë. Bëhet e ndërtohet shteti i Kosovës me të tillë shqiptarë, të cilët përfitimet e pandershme financiare, të fituara në rrethanat që krijoi Lufta Çlirimtare e UÇK-së, nuk i investojnë në Kosovë, por i çojnë në Serbi!?

Në grupimin e dytë të shqiptarëve që tani pavetëdijshëm janë kundër shtetbërjes dhe shtetndërtimit, mund të klasifikohen të gjithë ata qytetarë që blejnë mallra të prodhuara në Serbi, të cilat në Kosovë futen pa kurrfarë kontrolli të cilësisë dhe pa paguar taksë doganore. Si mund të arsyetohen, ta zëmë, tregtarët që na fusin në Republikën e Kosovës ilaçe të prodhuara në Serbi, pa qenë të licensuara të organet tona përkatëse dhe të pakontrolluara për cilësinë e tyre? Le ti lëmë anash, për momentin, tregtarët matrapazë, që karakterizohen për shpirtin e vogël të tyre, për të bërë pyetjen: Përse shumë mjekë në Kosovë shkruajnë receta për ilaçe serbe, përse shumë pronarë barnatoresh i tregtojnë ato, ndonëse e dinë se ilaçe më cilësore, të licensuara, të kontrolluara dhe të doganuara, janë me bollëk në tregun e Republikës së Kosovës?!!! Në fund të fundit, përse vetë qytetarët pranojnë ti blejnë këto ilaçe, kur e dinë se kështu ndihmojnë ekonominë nacionaliste serbe dhe, çështë edhe më keq, rrezikojnë shëndetin e tyre, meqë pranojnë të blejnë ilaçe të pakontrolluara?!!! A mos qytetarët, konsumues të këtyre ilaçeve, janë viktimë e mjekëve të pandershëm, që ua sugjerojnë këto ilaçe!? Sigurisht, qytetarët konsumues të këtyre ilaçeve, nuk janë të informuar, se mjekët që ua sugjerojnë këto ilaçe, marrin honorare ilegale për këtë shërbim nga prodhuesit serbë dhe nga tregtarët e pandershëm, që i tregtojnë ato! Sa pandershëm po veprojnë këta mjekë e këta tregtarë! Qytetarët duhet të vetëmbrohen nga ky lloj kriminaliteti, duke mos blerë e konsumuar ilaçe serbe, përderisa ato nuk janë licensuar në Kosovë. Vetëm shprehitë nga e kaluara për të përdorur kryesisht ilaçe të prodhuara në Serbi, vërtet nuk do të duhej të bindin qytetarët e Kosovës që të konsumojnë këto ilaçe. Kështu ndodh edhe me prodhime të shumta ushqimore, që prodhohen në Serbi dhe që futen ilegalisht në Kosovë. Mbase një ditë konsumuesit e tyre do ta paguajnë shtrenjt injorancën e tyre, se mund të ndodhë, larg qoftë, që nacionalistët kriminelë serbë tu shtien ilaçeve e mallrave ushqimore, që po i fusin ilegalisht në Kosovë, preparate helmuese kimike me veprim afatgjatë.



1. c. Krimi i organizuar vështirëson seriozisht shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin



Grupimi tjetër tepër i dëmshëm, sidomos në aspektin e prodhimit të imazhit të keq për Kosovën dhe të ngecjes së zhvillimit ekonomik, janë pjesëtarët shqiptarë të bandave të organizuara kriminale. Analizat e vëmendshme e kritike do të na bindnin se kriminaliteti i organizuar e ka zanafillën të shërbimet sekrete serbe të ish-Jugosllavisë. Në ish-RSFJ nuk do të mund të ndodhte krim i organizuar, nëse nuk do të kishte prapa shërbimin e UDB-së, të KOS-it, sepse ishte shtet i rreptë policor. Ato shërbime kanë caktuar oficerë të tyre që të merreshin me organizim të kontrabandimit të drogës, pasi e kishin si burim të madh financiar. Oficerët drejtues të sektorit të kontrabandimit të drogës ndërfutnin kontrabandistë në metropolet botërore dhe në rrjetet e tyre angazhuan edhe shqiptarë, sidomos në hallka të dyta e të treta. Më vonë, disa nga ata shqiptarë, pasi mësuan zanatin nga ustallarët e tyre, u pavarësuan dhe organizuan banda të pavarura. Do të ishte meritore që tani oficerët shqiptarë, që dikur ishin të angazhuar në UDB dhe në KOS e shërbime të tjera, shumica e të cilëve kanë qenë të komanduar të angazhoheshin në sektor të kontrabandimit të drogës, të kishin kurajën qytetare për të rrëfyer atë mënyrë të organizimit shtetëror. Dhe ato shërbime, jo vetëm që e shihnin kontrabandimin e drogës si burim financiar, por në rastin e Kosovës, ato synonin të shkatërronin sidomos rininë shqiptare.

vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

Aktualisht nuk kemi pse tia veshim fajin vetëm Serbisë, pasi kontrabandistët shqiptarë janë pavarësuar, shumëzuar e kriminalizuar aq shumë, sa vërtet janë bërë shqetësim tepër serioz për Republikën e Kosovës dhe për shumë shtete perëndimore. Ky fakt ka rritur vështirësitë e shtetbërjes sonë dhe do të vazhdojë të prodhojë vështirësi për shtetndërtim, për kohë të gjatë, po nuk u zhduken këto banda kriminale. Shtetin tonë, gjegjësisht ne, shtetasit e tij, krimi i organizuar duhet të na shqetësojë shumë. Qeveritarët perëndimorë, që janë të predispozuar për të na ndihmuar gjatë shtetbërjes dhe shtetndërtimit, mund të ndikohen negativisht kur të dëgjojnë se edhe fëmijët e tyre janë të rrezikuar nga kontrabandistët e Kosovës. Kryesisht rrjedhojë e kriminalitetit tonë të organizuar është shtrëngimi i dhënies së vizave, trajtimi denigrues që na bëhet nëpër konsullata, kur kërkojmë viza, trajtimi denigrues kur kalojmë kufijtë. Tani duhet shtruar pyetja: Është njerëzore që mbi dy milionë shqiptarë të Republikës së Kosovës dhe mbi një milionë emigrantë tanë ta vuajnë këtë imazh të keq e këtë keqtrajtim, të prodhuara kryesisht nga krimi ynë i organizuar!? Sigurisht, krim të organizuar ka gjithandej, por Republika e Kosovës, gjatë procesit të shtetbërjes dhe të shtetndërtimit, është nën prozhektorët e fortë të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare (siç shprehet I. Kadare). Shtetet e mëdha mund ta përballojnë e ta absorbojnë krimin e tyre të organizuar, por jo shteti ynë, i cili po vëzhgohet me imtësi nga të gjitha anët e nga të gjitha këndvështrimet e mundshme.

Krimi i organizuar nuk është prodhim i drejtpërdrejtë i po*pullit tonë, por ama gjithsesi i përkrahur tërthorazi. Secili pjesëtar i këtij krimi të organizuar është pjesëtar i një familjeje në Kosovë. Sigurisht, ata nuk kanë pyetur familjet kur janë angazhuar, por përse duhet të gëzojnë respekt pastaj nga familjet e të afërmit e tyre, përse duhet të gëzojnë respekt në ambiente ku ata janë të pranishëm!? Vetëm për përfitime të vogla dhe për ndonjë pije që qerasin ata me karshillëk!? Përfitimet e mëdha të tyre ata i harxhojnë në bixhoz e për prostitucion, për automobila e bizhuteri të shtrenjta, për rrojtje në hotele luksi, për vila fodu*lle etj., kurse pasojat e tyre duhet ti vuajë gjithë populli dhe shteti ynë. Ata po nxisin e po stimulojnë prostitucionin, ata po rrezikojnë të rinjtë tanë, nga se fillimisht, ua imponojnë drogën dhe prostitucionin, ata po demoralizojnë të rinjtë tanë me paraqitjet e tyre. Duhet ti tolerojnë prindërit në Kosovë të tillë kriminelë që rrezikojnë jetën e fëmijëve të tyre?! Duhet ti tolerojmë, për të mos thënë ti respektojmë, të tillë kontrabandistë që rrezikojnë fëmijët, ta zëmë, të prindërve zviceranë që aq shumë kanë ndihmuar popullin tonë para, gjatë e pas Luftës së UÇK-së, me punësim të emigrantëve tanë, me strehim të refugjatëve, me përkrahje të theksuar politike gjatë shtetbërjes dhe me ndihma financiare?! Përgjigjet duhet ti gjejmë secili. Po nëse prindërit në Kosovë janë të pazotë për të mbrojtur fëmijët e tyre, ku janë ata trima që në Luftë vdisnin heroikisht për të mbrojtur fëmijët nga kriminelët serbë dhe tani zhgënjyeshëm e me urrejtje vështrojnë këta kriminelë rrezikues të rinisë sonë dhe të rinisë perëndimore? Tani që po bëjmë e ndërtojmë shtetin tonë, të gjithë qytetarët, edhe prindërit, vëllezërit e motrat e të afërmit e kontrabandistëve, duhet të vetëdijësohen e të angazhohen kundër kriminelëve tanë, fillimisht me sqarimin e tyre për dëmet e rreziqet që po i shkaktojnë popullit e shtetit tonë, pastaj me lutje për të hequr dorë nga kriminaliteti i tyre. Po nuk dëgjuan, atëherë duhet ti denoncojmë të organet përkatëse, brenda e jashtë Kosove, pasi populli dhe emigracioni i di e i njeh ata. Kjo do të ishte njerëzo*re, këtë ua kemi për borxh rinisë sonë dhe rinisë së shteteve që na kanë shpëtuar nga shfarosja masive serbe. Në fund të fundit, këtë ia kemi për borxh humanizmit tonë. Nuk është njerëzore të na hutojnë ato pak ndihma materiale (familjes) e qerasjet cinike (të tjerëve) që bëjnë kontrabandistët, pasi kështu ata po ndotin shoqërinë tonë.

Si masë e parë dhe tepër urgjente, konkrete, në luftën ndaj kontrabandimit të drogës në Kosovë është krijimi i qendrave për trajtim të atyre që i kemi të varur nga droga, duke përfshirë edhe dhënien e drogës në rrethana higjenike dhe pa pagesë, deri sa të shërohen nga varësia, ngjashëm me praktikën e suksesshme holandeze. Njëkohësisht kontrabandistëve e narkodilerëve, që shesin lirisht drogë para shkollave, në lokale të ndryshme, strukturat përkatëse shtetërore duhet tua tregojnë vendin e merituar. Por meqë këto struktura për momentin nuk i kemi aq të aftësuara dhe të forta, vërtet është me interes të gjithanshëm e madhor, që të angazhohen sa më shumë qytetarë në luftimin e këtyre kriminelëve, që nuk ngurrojnë të marrin jetë të të rinjve tanë dhe të rinjve në Perëndim, vetëm për përfitime të tyre të poshtra e kriminele. Ngjashëm duhet të angazhohet edhe emigracioni ynë, meqë ai është më i informuar dhe po i vuan më drejtpërsëdrejti paragjykimet e urrejtjet kundër popullit shqiptar dhe kundër Kosovës, që ka prodhuar krimi i organizuar shqiptar në shtetet perëndimore.

Tregtimin e prostitucionit dhe krimit që e shoqëron atë mund ta luftojmë fillimisht duke e legalizuar prostitucionin. Tregtimi me prostitucion përbëhet nga shitësit dhe blerësit dhe kryesisht vajzat si viktima. Disa moralistë perëndimorë na vardisen njëanshmërisht për këtë lloj kriminaliteti, por ata harrojnë se blerësit konsumues të vajzave viktima janë kryesisht në Perëndim, përndryshe, siç dihet, një mall që nuk ka blerës, nuk ofrohet në treg.

Për shumëkënd që ka qenë në Perëndim, është e ditur (dhe mund të kenë parë) se pothuajse në çdo metropol ka shtëpi legale publike (prostitucioni), ku shiten legalisht femrat e regjistruara në organet përkatëse shtetërore si prostituta, ka bare striptize, ka shërbime seksuale me pagesë. Bile nga këto biznese shtetet e Europës Perëndimore marrin tatime të majme. Shteti i Kosovës nuk ka përse të shtiret më i moralshëm se ato shtete, prandaj duhet të kopjojë modelin holandez, gjerman, francez etj., dhe të legalizojë prostitucionin e kontrolluar dhe të tatimuar. Sa për ilustrim po sjell një informacion tepër shpjegues: Shoqata e prostitutave të Francës vite më parë i pat bërë peticion të hapur presidentit të vendit që të angazhohej për tua mbrojtur tregun që ua kishin rrezikuar prostitutat shqiptare. Nuk kanë qenë të rralla kur prostitutat në Perëndim kanë organizuar protesta e demonstrata për të mbrojtur të drejtat e profesionit të tyre.

Vërtet, a është kombëtare dhe njerëzore nëse shteti i Zvicrës, që ka punësuar e strehuar rreth 240 mijë shqiptarë të Kosovës, bile ka strehuar edhe një mori të përndjekurish politikë që tani janë me funksione të larta shtetërore; pra, nëse shteti i Zvicrës, e përsëris, ka ndihmuar aq shumë financiarisht e politikisht shtetin tonë, tani të ballafaqohet me mijëra narkodilerë tanët dhe për ata të shpenzojë aq shumë për ti pasur nën kontroll dhe për ti mbajtur në burgje? Dorën në zemër, vërtet duhet ta kenë të vështirë funksionarët shtetërorë zviceranë, kur marrin vendime të mëdha që ta ndihmojnë shtetin e popullin tonë, kur e dinë se fëmijët e tyre, rinia e tyre, është e rrezikuar nga mijëra kriminelë tanët! Përafërsisht në relacione të ngjashme është Gjermania, që ka punësuar qindra mijëra veta dhe vetëm në vitet e 90-ta ka strehuar rreth 320 mijë shqiptarë të përndjekur nga Kosova, që ka përkrahur Kosovën gjatë Luftës Çlirimtare, që ka stacionuar 3.000 ushtarë për ta mbrojtur Republikën e Kosovës, që po na jep qindra milionë euro ndihma financiare, etj. Edhe shtete të tjera kanë rënë në hall me bandat tona kriminale, madje edhe Norvegjia e largët, që para pak ditësh miratoi një ndihmë prej 17 milionë eurosh për arsimin tonë. Nuk janë këto hamendësime kuturu, di për çfarë po flas, pasi shpesh herë kam përkthyer gjatë procedurave hetimore e gjyqësore në Gjermani dhe di për pasojat e tyre edhe në komprometimin e popullit tonë, si prodhues i atyre kriminelëve. Dhe të tillë kriminelë sikur po gëzojnë respekt në mjedise të emigracionit tonë, edhe më shumë, po respektohen në mese të ndryshme kur vijnë në Kosovë, pasi ata po vinë me xhepat plot, me makina të shtrenjta dhe po nxisin krimin dhe prostitucionit këtu, etj. Pak është të thërrasësh me gjithë fuqi: Luftë frontale kundër krimit tonë të organizuar! Për këtë do të bindemi ende më shumë, po të dinim shqetësimet e vuajtjet e prindërve të fëmijëve të droguar, në Kosovë e në Perëndim, e sidomos për vuajtjet e tyre nga përbuzjet që përjetojnë ata në rrethin ku jetojnë. Për këtë do të bindemi ende më shumë, kur të kemi parasysh paragjykimet e botës perëndimore për popullit tonë mu për shkak të krimit të organizuar shqiptar!

Edhe më e dëmshme është dukuria moralizuese, kur në mese të ndryshme diskutohet se si përfitimet financiare nga krimi i organizuar janë një shans për zhvillim të përshpejtuar të Kosovës, duke arsyetuar se kështu dikur kanë ndikuar në zhvillim të Italisë bandat mafioze në Amerikë, kështu po ndikon sot krimi i organizuar në zhvillim të Rusisë, të Shqipërisë, etj.



vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

1. d. Korrupsioni i institucioneve të pushtetit - kundërshtar shumë serioz i shtetbërjes, i shtetndërtimit dhe i zhvillimit ekonomik e demokratik



Aktualisht tema më e shumëpërfolur, më e kritikuar dhe më shqetësuese, brenda dhe jashtë Republikës së Kosovës, është korrupsioni. Flitet e përflitet, kritikohet, se korrupsioni ka përfshirë e mbërthyer pothuajse gjithë administratën shtetërore, sistemin shëndetësor, sistemin arsimore, etj. Të flasësh e të shkruash tani për korrupsionin, është bërë si të flasësh e shkruash për kohën. Të diskutosh kundër tij e të vendosësh për tiu kundërvënë, është bërë sikur të diskutosh e ti kundëvihesh motit të keq. Kjo epidemi ka marrë ato përmasa infektuese, sa të duket se edhe ai që kritikon, kritikon nga zilia se nuk i ka mundësitë të jetë në ato pozita, ku mund të përfitojë përmes korrupsionit. Tashmë të duket se kur flitet e shkruhet kundër tij, flitet e shkruhet sa për të bërë radhën.

Kur kritikohet korrupsioni i pushtetarëve dhe nëpunësve shtetërorë, deri tani mendohet vetëm për ata që marrin indulgjenca e ryshfete. Dhe përmasat duken se janë të atij niveli sa, kur thua se presidentin e kemi të korruptuar, se kryeparlamentarin e kemi të korruptuar, se kryeministrin e kemi të korruptuar, se ministrat i kemi të korruptuar, se sekretarët e shtetit, drejtorët, nëndrejtorët e deri te nëpunësi i fundit, i kemi të korruptuar; se kryetarët e nënkryetarët e partive, profesorët e universiteteve, arsimtarët, mësuesit, mjekët e spitaleve, deri edhe të pronarët e mediave, i kemi të korruptuar, nuk të bëhet se ke ekzagjeruar, se ke shpifur, ose se ke ofenduar të gjithë këta që u përmenden dhe të tjerë që nuk u përmenden. Shkruhet e thuhet, se shumë, shumë të korruptuar ishin edhe qeveritarët e deridjeshëm. Po u përpoqe të mbrosh ndonjërin, menjëherë dëgjon kundërshtimin: Llogarit nëse ndonjëri nga këta që u përmenden e ka blerë ose e ka ndërtuar vilën me rrogën që ka marrë, llogarit nëse e ka blerë makinën luksoze me rrogën që ka marrë, llogarit nëse i ka blerë kostumet firmato me rrogën që ka marrë, llogaritë nëse dashnoret (shvalerkat) i josh me rrogën që ka marrë, llogarit nëse shkon përditë në restorante me rrogën që ka marrë.... Dhe menjëherë vihesh në siklet: Vërtet, po ua llogarite rrogat, nuk të dalin, sepse gjithandej rrogat janë të vogla.

E keqja dyfishohet, pasi nuk janë të korruptuar vetëm ata që marrin, por po kaq janë edhe ata që japin, sepse i japin për të vjedhur tenderin, për të vjedhur troje, leje ndërtimi, diploma etj., nga të cilat pastaj do nxjerrin përfitime të pandershme.

Vërtet, kaq i shtrirë është korrupsioni, gjegjësisht hajnia, në shoqërinë tonë!? Ekzagjerime!? Po si u akuzuakan ta zëmë edhe pronarët e mediave? Thjesht: ndonjëri ka marrë donacione në emër të Kosovës së shkrumbuar nga lufta, vazhdon të marrë edhe tani në emër të ndihmës për të zhvilluar mediat private, gjegjësisht për të ndihmuar zhvillimin e Kosovës, dhe na del pronari e thotë se e ka median përkatëse pasuri thjesht private dhe prandaj ka pasuri dhjetëra milionëshe! Pastaj, kur disa pronarë të mediave do të emetojnë e afishojnë reklama e njoftime të institucioneve shtetërore, fillojnë pazaret, se sa duhet të vjedhë secili. Disa pronarë i vjedhin edhe gazetarët, sepse nuk ua paguajnë sigurimet për efekt pensioni, tatimet në pagë, etj. Edhe disa gazetarë duket se janë të korruptuar, sepse pranojnë të gënjejnë, qoftë duke kritikuar pa fakte, për të rritur tirazhin e gazetës dhe autoritetin e tyre, qoftë duke fshehur faktet për të mos kritikuar, sepse paguhen nga të korruptuarit për të heshtur. Në veprim janë edhe kërcënimet ndaj gazetarëve të guximshëm nga ana e të korruptuarëve dhe nga disa pronarët të mediave.

Biznesmenët vjedhin kur japin përqindje për të marrë tendera, duke bërë garë të pandershme kundër konkurrentëve të tyre. Profesorët e mësuesit janë të korruptuar, kur shesin nota. Mjekët në spitale shtetërore janë të korruptuar kur vjedhin ilaçe, prishin instrumente të shtrenjta, marrin ilegalisht të holla për të mjekuar pacientë. Shumë universitete private dhe mësimdhënës të tyre (në të shumtën e rasteve pa qenë të kualifikuar në nivelin që kërkohet) janë të korruptuar, sepse regjistrojnë studentë me premtim se nuk do ti ngelin, etj. I korruptuar na del edhe ofiqari në zyrë të vendit, sepse nuk të lëshon menjëherë certifikatë lindjeje, martese ose vdekjeje, pa i dhënë bakshish. Flitet e shkruhet, se edhe më i madh është korrupsioni i prokurorëve dhe gjyqtarëve, sepse policia arreston të dyshuarit për korrupsion, vjedhje, kriminalitet të organizuar, vrasje, kurse disa prokurorë e gjyqtarë i lirojnë ata. Na vjedhin edhe ata që duhet të na japin dritën (rrymën). Edhe kur ka rrymë, disa të punësuar në nyje shpërnadarëse e ndalin atë për të shantazhuar bizneset që tu japin bakshishe për tua lëshuar rrymën, ose e shpërndajnë rrymën me parapëlqime të tyre.

I vjedhur del vetëm populli, sepse të gjitha këto i faturohen atij në buxhet shtetëror, komunal etj., ose në rritje të përditshme të çmimeve.

Për këtë epidemi, kaq të përhapur, na kritikojnë edhe të huajt, ata që po na përkrahin, po na këshillojnë e po na japin ndihma për ta bërë e ndërtuar shtetin. Ndonjëri nga të korruptuarit mundohet të mbrohet kundër kritikave që vijnë nga Perëndimi, duke provuar ta zbusë korrupsionin me krahasime që bëjnë me shtete të tjera, etj. Dhe të huajt na hidhërohen, sikur bëhen pishman pse e kanë ndihmuar deri këtu Kosovën për tu bërë shtet, vihen në dilemë nëse duhet ta ndihmojnë në të ardhmen.

Së fundi të korruptuar na dalin edhe ata që po kritikojnë, sepse, duke kritikuar e mos vepruar, po rrisin mjegullnajën që të mjegullohet akoma më shumë korrupsioni, nga se ujqët mjegull duan.

Cilat janë mundësitë e luftimit sa më të suksesshëm të korrupcionit? Dihet, mjeti më i suksesshëm është zhvillimi ekonomik, social e demokratik i vendit dhe i shoqërisë. Por për këtë duhet kohë. Kundërvënia e menjëhershme mund të fillojë nga strukturat përkatëse shtetërore, të përkrahura dhe të ndihmuara fuqimisht nga qytetarët, kur këta të ndërgjegjësohen se gjithë kjo hajni rëndon, në fund të fundit, vetëm mbi kurriz të tyre. Qytetarët, më në fund, duhet të ndërgjegjësohen për të mbrojtur buxhetin e tyre shtetëror, buxhetin e komunave, të spitaleve, të shkollave, etj. Qytetarët, më në fund, duhet të ndërgjegjësohen, pasi me rritje të korrupsionit, gjegjësisht të hajnisë, proporcionalisht zvogëlohet edhe gatishmëria e shteteve mike që të ndihmojnë edhe më tej shtetbërjen e shtetndërtimin e shtetit tonë.

Pa paragjykuar, le tu besojmë premtimeve se qeveria aktuale - sidomos premtimeve të kryeministrit Thaçi - për tolerancë zero kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar. Atëherë le të miratohet projektligji për verifikimin e burimit (prejardhjes) së pasurisë dhe të dërgohet sa më parë për miratim në Kuvend, që të zbatohet pastaj sa më efektivisht. Propozoj këtë ligj pasi më pat bindur diskutimi i kryeprokurorit të Prishtinës në një paraqitje në televizion, me çrast argumentueshëm foli për nevojën e këtij ligji. Efekti i tij, - thoshte ai, - do të jetë i madh, sepse, po ua konfiskove pasuritë materiale dhe financiare atyre që kanë përfituar pandershëm, duke u marrë me korrupsion ose krim të organizuar, atëherë ata do të disiplinohen, sepse ata e kanë ideal pasurinë e tyre të pandershme. Të korruptuarve nuk u prish shumë punë nëse i largon nga vendi i punës, ose edhe nëse i dërgon në burg kur kapen në flagrancë, pasi ata bëjnë llogaritë se do u shpaguhet me pasurinë që kanë vënë pandershmërisht. Po ua konfiskove pasurinë, i ke dënuar ata meritueshëm dhe i ke disiplinuar të tjerët!

Masa tjetër e qeverisë është që ti përforcojnë strukturat përkatëse shtetërore, duke i aftësuar ato për zbulim e ndjekje të korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar. Në krye të këtyre strukturave duhet të vihen njerëz të aftë, të guximshëm, gjithsesi të ndershëm, pasi po u korruptuan edhe këto struktura, atëherë korrupsioni dhe krimi i organizuar do të kapin shtetin dhe vaj halli pastaj për shtetin dhe shoqërinë tonë.

Kontribut të menjëhershëm dhe efektiv mund të japin qytetarët dhe ata biznesmenë që janë të predispozuar ta bëjnë e ta ndërtojnë shtetin tonë. Survejimet e denoncimet tek organet përkatëse nga ana e qytetarëve dhe kallëzimet penale kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar, i japin shtytje të madhe luftimit me sukses të këtij lloj kriminaliteti, kaq shumë të përhapur, kancerogjen e komprometues. Nuk duhet të hezitohet në survejimin dhe denoncimin e këtij kriminaliteti për shkak të epitetit që kishin në të kaluarën spiunët politikë që spiunonin për llogari të atij pushteti pushtues. Të survejosh dhe të spiunosh këtë kriminalitet, do të thosha, është guxim e kulturë qytetare, është kontribut i madh patriotik në llogari të shtetbërjes e shtetndërtimit, është mbrojtje e pasurisë së të gjithëve, është kontribut për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik e shoqëror. Tashmë nuk duhet të kursejmë as të afërmit familjar, të korruptuar e të kriminalizuar. Fillimisht, familjarët duhet të lusin të afërmit familjarë, të korruptuar e të kriminalizuar, që të heqin dorë nga ky kriminalitet, pastaj, po nuk dha rezultat, duhet ti survejojnë, ti denoncojnë, që të përfundojnë në burgje. Edhe fqinjët dhe të afërmit mund të ndihmojnë shumë, pasi ata dinë kur ndonjëri ndërton vila, blen makina të shtrenjta, ushtron e nxit prostitucionin ilegal, etj., me pasuri të fituar përmes korrupsionit e krimit të organizuar. Informatorëve dhe denoncuesve, nëse nuk kanë guxim të dalin hapur, duhet tu mbrohet anonimiteti. Kurse shpifësit për qëllime të dobëta duhet të ndëshkohen. Kështu duhet vepruar në Republikën e Kosovës dhe në emigracion. Përndryshe, edhe familjarët e të korruptuarve dhe të kriminalizuarve, do të konsiderohen se janë bashkëpjesëmarrës dhe përfitues, se nuk kanë vullnet për ta bërë e për ta ndërtuar shtetin tonë.

Konkretisht, sikur po më duket hallkë e tepruar Agjencia Kundër Korrupsionit, pasi rastet për të cilat ajo po informohet, po i përcjellë pastaj në prokurori. Kështu kemi shtuar një hallkë duke rritur mundësinë e të korruptuarve që të zvarriten përndjekjet nga policia e krimeve të rënda dhe nga prokuroria, ua kemi shtuar mundësinë edhe të punësuarve në këtë agjenci që të korruptohen për të sabotuar e vonuar zbulimin dhe përndjekjen e të korruptuarëve. Më e logjikshme është që financat që harxhohen për këtë agjenci të investoheshin për të përforcuar sektorin policor për luftim të krimeve të rënda dhe prokurorinë dhe qytetarët të informojnë drejtpërsëdrejti këto struktuara dhe jo këtë agjenci, e cila po i vonon informatat që duhet tua përcjellë strukturave kompetente.

Ndoshta nuk e teproj nëse shpreh mendimin, se do ishte çlirim i dytë i Kosovës dhe i popullit tonë, po luftuam me sukses korrupsionin dhe krimin e organizuar, sepse ky do ishte vërtet faktor përshpejtues i shtetbërjes dhe i shtetndërtimit, i zhvillimit të përshpejtuar ekonomik dhe shoqëror. Këtë ia kemi për borxh vetes sonë, këtë ua kemi për borxh edhe shteteve që na shpëtuan nga gjenocidi serb i përmasave katastrofale! Prandaj secili qytetar duhet të angazhohet për çlirimin e Kosovës nga korrupsioni dhe krimi i organizuar. Kurse institucionet e tanishme shtetërore, gjegjësisht individët që i drejtojnë ato, kanë shansin të dëshmojnë se janë pikërisht këta që po i kërkon koha dhe populli për të bërë vepra madhore në luftë kundër korrupsionit dhe krimit të organizuar. Dëshmia e parë konkrete, gjegjësisht simbolika më kuptimplote për tdhënë ca kurajo dhe shpresë popullit tonë të sfilitur, do të ishte që të gjithë ish-qeveritarët, por edhe të tanishmit, dhe personalitetet që kanë poste të larta shtetërore e partiake, të deklarojnë publikisht pasurinë e tyre, se nga i kanë marrë mjetet për vilat e makinat e tyre, bizneset e tyre. Ata që nuk janë në gjendje të dëshmojnë me prova, mirë do të bënin që pasuritë e tyre tua dhuronin shoqatave të invalidëve e jetimëve të Luftës, shoqatave që përkujdesën për gratë e përdhunuara nga kriminelët serbë gjatë Luftës, Kryqit të Kuq të Republikës së Kosovës.

Republikën e Kosovës kështu do ta ndihmonte shumë moralisht, politikisht, materialisht, një katarsis (pastrim i shpirtit) sa më gjithëpërfshirës, do ta ndihmonte shumë vendimmarrja për të frenuar vetën të gjithë ata që janë në pozita për tu korruptuar e për të bërë krime. Dhe po nuk patën ndërgjegje e forcë morale të korruptuarit dhe të kriminalizuarit për të hequr dorë nga korrupsioni dhe krimi i organizuar, atëherë qytetarët duhet të ndërgjegjësohen për të gjetur forma më efektive për ti luftuar këta individë të shpërfytyruar. Dënimi me mosdalje në votim, siç ndodhi herën e fundit, nuk është mjet efikas për të luftuar me sukses të korruptuarit, të cilët garojnë për të uzurpuar poste shtetërore dhe të pasurohen edhe më shumë përmes korrupsionit. Koalicioni qeverisës duhet të bëhet i vetëdijshëm se për qeverisje të tyre nuk kanë mundur të marrin as 25 për qind të votave të qytetarëve me të drejtë vote, prandaj kanë shansin e madh historik që të bëjnë kthesë të madhe në rrjedhat e shoqërisë sonë të sfilitur, duke dëshmuar se nuk erdhën në pushtet për tu pasuruar duke u marrë me korrupsion, duke dëshmuar se janë të vendosur deri në vetëmohim e vetërrezikim për ta luftuar korrupsionin dhe krimin e organizuar në të gjitha nivelet. Kjo do tu jepte kurajo votuesve për të dalë në zgjedhjet e radhës në përqindje më të lartë për ti (zh)vlerësuar partitë e individët konkurrues e garues.



vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

1. e. Vonesa e mosnjohjes së shtetit tonë nga shumica e shteteve të botës dhe vonesa e mosanëtarësimit në OKB po vështirëson shtetbërjen, por kjo nuk duhet të na dëshpërojë e dekurajojë



Realizimit sa më të plotë të Republikës së Kosovës po i bën dëm sidomos mosnjohja nga Rusia dhe Kina, por edhe mosnjohja nga shtetet e influencuara nga këto dy shtete të mëdha, si dhe nga shtetet që aktualisht dallohen për politikën e tyre anti-ShBA.

Rusia po vazhdon të kundërshtojë hapur, kurse Kina heshturazi. Por ne nuk duhet të dëshpërohemi, sepse edhe këto superfuqi shpejt do të korrigjojnë qendrimin e tanishëm: të paktën do të tolerojnë heshturazi realitetin e ri, meqë nuk do jenë në gjendje të kundërshtojnë për shumë kohë Aleancën Veri-Atlantike. Qendrimi i Rusisë dhe Kinës duhet të na brengosë, por jo në ato përmasa sa të na mbulojë pesimizmi e disfatizmi gjithëpërfshirës. Sigurisht, sa më gjatë që këto superfuqi do të kundërshtojnë shtetin tonë, po kaq gjatë mund të vonohet anëtarësimi i Republikës së Kosovës në OKB, pasi shumë shtete të botës janë të influencuara nga qendrimi i Rusisë dhe i Kinës dhe nga anti-amerikanizmi politik. Dhe, vonesa e anëtarësimit të Republikës së Kosovës në OKB, bart me vete edhe konsolidimin e vonuar të Republikës së Kosovës, pasi OKB-ja do të vonojë njohjen e Republikës së Kosovës dhe anëtarësimin e saj në këtë organizatë tashmë dukshëm të diskredituar.

Mosnjohja nga shumë shtete, për shkak të përcaktimit të tyre politik anti-amerikan, të bënë të mendosh se këto shtete nuk e njohin problematikën komplekse të shtetësisë së Kosovës dhe relacionet politike të Uashingtonit me Kosovën. Ky numër shtetesh është i madh dhe ato kryesisht janë të Amerikës Latine, të Afrikës dhe të Azisë. Fatkeqësisht këto shtete i kemi nënçmuar dhe nuk jemi angazhuar të bëjmë punë sqaruese, duke logjikuar se nuk ka përse Kosova të ngatërrohet me anti-amerikanizmin politik të tyre. Ato vazhdojnë të identifikohen ngatërrueshëm edhe me anti-amerikanizmin serb, i cili nuk është anti-amerikanizëm i ngjashëm me atë të tyre, por vetëm për shkak se ShBA-të, duke u mbështetur në të drejtat e njeriut, si prioritet para së drejtës shtetërore, kanë kontribuar shumë që Kosova të çlirohet nga pushtimi i Serbisë. Pastaj, disa nga këto shtete kanë nostalgji për ish- RSFJ-në, gjegjësisht për politikën e dikurshme neutrale dhe të painkuadruar të saj. Kështu, ato po e konsiderojnë shtetin e tanishëm të Serbisë si trashëguese të ish-RSFJ-së.

Sidomos shtetet islamike duket se nuk e kanë të qartë faktin se nacionalizmi unitarist serbomadh ishte faktori kryesor që çintegroi ish-Jugosllavinë dhe tani Serbia mund të jetë vetëm pjella më e shëmtuar e saj. Me këto shtete duhen gjetur lidhjet për të bërë sqarime të studiuara, në kuadër të kompleksiteteve që përmenda, dhe për të bërë lobingje që ato ta njohin sa më parë pavarësinë e Republikës së Kosovës. Vonesa e njohjes nga shtetet islamike dhe nga Vatikani del e pakuptueshme, pasi këto do të duhej të kishin më shumë arsye për të përkrahur Republikën e Kosovës. Strukturat politike të Republikës së Kosovës nuk duhet të kompleksohen për shkak se shumica e popullsisë sonë është e besimit mysliman. Në kuadër të diplomacisë operative, strukturat qeveritare duhet të dinë të lobojnë tek shtetet islamike, pa u frikësuar se mund të etiketohen si islamistë nga shtetet e Perëndimit.

Edhe disa faktorë të tjerë janë relevantë për vonimin e njohjes së Republikës së Kosovës nga shumica e shteteve të botës. Ato kanë probleme ose frikësohen se mund tu lindin probleme nga etnitë pakicë në shtetet e tyre, ato u frikësohen ndërhyrjeve në punë të brendshme për shkak se nuk respek*tojnë të drejtat e njeriut, ato duan të mbajnë qendrim konservator ndaj Kartës së OKB-së dhe së drejtës ndërkombëtare, etj. Pikërisht për këtë shkak qeveria jonë duhet të dijë se ministria e jashtme e Republikës së Kosovës duhet të formohet me njerëz që njohin kompleksitetin e interesave dhe relacioneve në mes të shteteve, me kuadro që janë të aftë për të përgatitur e për të plasuar sa më shumë materiale informuese, sqaruese e bindëse.

Mirë do të ishte që të kishim sa më parë njohjen prej shumicës së shteteve të botës, që pastaj Republika e Kosovës të mund të anëtarësohej sa më parë në OKB, por anëtarësimi në OKB nuk është kushedi çfarë privilegji. Me formën e organizimit dhe të funksionimit aktual, OKB-ja e ka konsumuar veten dhe nuk është ndonjë nder e privilegj i madh të jesh anëtare e saj. Mendohet se anëtarësimi në OKB do ti sjellë Kosovës më shumë siguri e përfitime financiare, por Republika e Kosovës e ka realisht kështu si është sigurinë më të madhe të mundshme në botë, meqë e mbron aleanca më e fuqishme ushtarake - NATO-ja, kurse privilegjet, ndihmat e kreditë financiare pothuajse fare nuk varën nga OKB-ja, por kryesisht nga Brukseli dhe Uashingtoni. Gjithsesi, vlerë madhore do ishte që shteti ynë, sa më parë, të anëtarësohej në OKB, por nuk duhet të alarmohemi papërmbajtshëm nëse këto njohje do të na vonohen pakësa. As Taivanit, siç e përmenda, nuk i kanë bërë kushedi çfarë dëmi pse nuk ka qenë i anëtarësuar në OKB.



1. f. Insistimi i tashëm që Republika e Kosovës të ketë ushtri (armatë), më shumë e dëmton sesa e ndihmon shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin e Republikës së Kosovës



Tani po insistohet në formimin e ushtrisë (armatës). Mbase do të kishte qenë më me interes për Republikën e Kosovës që të mos formonte e të mos mbante ushtri (armatë), nëse për mbrojtjen e saj të jashtme do të garantonin NATO, Brukseli, Uashingtoni, Tirana, mundësisht edhe Këshilli i Sigurimit.

E kuptoj dëshirën e madhe, pothuajse të mitizuar, për formimin e një ushtrie të Republikës së Kosovës, por nëse na jepen garanci bindëse për mbrojtje nga jashtë, sidomos nga NATO-ja, atëherë gjykoj se formimi dhe mbajtja e ushtrisë do të ishin luks i tepruar që do pengonte zhvillimin e përshpejtuar ekonomik të Republikës së Kosovës. Dihet se është simbolikë më rëndësi për një shtet që të ketë ushtri, por në rrethanat e tanishme kohore e hapësinore, formimi dhe fuqizimi i ushtrisë së Kosovës nuk do të ishte garanci e mjaftueshme për mbrojtje të jashtme të Kosovës. Nëse kjo është e vërtetë, për çka të bindin analizat që mund të bëhen, atëherë përse do të na duhej simbolika?

Një argument tjetër me rëndësi është edhe simbolika dhe sinjalizimi që do tu jepnim shteteve që po hezitojnë të njohin Republikën e Kosovës, sidomos organizimeve pacifiste që tani kanë ndikim të madh në botë dhe prandaj ato mund të krijojnë simpati e të lobojnë për njohje sa më të shpejt të Republikës së Kosovës, kur do të informohen se Republika e Kosovës nuk do të ketë ushtri.

Sa i përket transformimit të TMK-së, me emrin e së cilës spekulohej se e kishim ushtrinë, zgjidhja më e qëlluar do të ishte që një pjesë e veprimtarëve të saj, shumica ish-kuadro e ushtarë të devotshëm të UÇK-së, të transformoheshin në Gardë të Republikës, me rreth 1.000 pjesëtarë, e cila do merrej me mbrojtje të objekteve shtetërore të rëndësisë së veçantë dhe të pushtetarëve, duke i dhënë fund praktikës së badigardëve e shoferëve privatë e shoqërorë (aktorë ndërlidhës të korrupsionit). Pjesëtarë të tjerë të TMK-së do të transformo*heshin në pjesëtarë të Agjencisë Inteligjente të Kosovës, në pjesëtarë të policisë kriminalistike dhe të SHPK-së. Përforcimi i këtyre strukturave me kuadro të mrekullueshme të TMK-së do të ishte një përforcim i sigurisë së brendshme, për të cilën aktualisht ka më së shumti nevojë Republika e Kosovës. Këto struktura do të mund të luftonin pastaj më me sukses korrupsionin dhe krimin e organizuar.

Mosformimi i ushtrisë do ti siguronte Republikës së Kosovës favore politike, financiare e zhvillimore. Një pjesë e mjeteve që do ti harxhonim për ushtri do investohej për sigurinë e brendshme, duke ua dyfishuar rrogat ta zëmë policëve (që do të ishin edhe rreth 25 milionë euro më shumë), pjesa tjetër do të shpenzohej për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik.

As argumenti se do të na duhet ushtria për ta mbrojtur Republikën e Kosovës nga pushtimi serb nuk është gjithaq bindës. U dëshmua në praktikë se kur do populli të mbrohet e të çlirohet, organizohet shumë shpejt, siç ndodhi me UÇK-në tonë famëmadhe, që organizoi e udhëhoqi me sukses Luftën Çlirimtare.



2. ZHVILLIMI DEMOKRATIK



2. a. Rrugëtimi i demokracisë (sundimit të popullit)



Për demokracinë (sundimin e popullit) thuhet se e ka zanafillën në shtetin antik të Athinës. Qytetërimi antik i Athinës, që prodhoi demokracinë nismëtare në Europë, nuk duhet të ketë qenë i rastësishëm, por i ndikuar nga zhvillimet e mëhershme pellazge, egjiptase, perse, ilire, etj. Atij zhvillimi qytetërues dhe asaj demokracie, goditjen e parë dhe tepër të rëndë ia dhanë luftërat pushtuese maqedonase, të komanduara nga mbreti Filip dhe pasardhësi i tij Aleksandri i Madh (356-223 p.e.s.). Maqedonia antike, pasi pushtoi fillimisht Ilirinë dhe qytet-shtetet e Greqisë, invadoi drejt Persisë dhe së fundi edhe drejt Indisë. Atë e pasoi invadimi romak, i cili, pos pushtimit të Europës Juglindore, u zgjerua drejt Azisë, Afrikës dhe Europës Qendrore. Pushtimet e gjata romake bënë që edhe grekët antikë të tjetërsoheshin në helenë, ndërsa ilirët të asimiloheshin gati në përmasa të zhdukjes, duke lënë si dëshmi të gjeneve të tyre shqiptarët e sotëm. Por pushtimi ushtarak romak u shoqërua me pushtimin qytetërues grek e ilir të perandorisë romake, prandaj Perandoria e Romës përvetësoi segmente të demokracisë antike.

Sundimi i rëndë politik dhe ushtarak romak duhet të ketë kushtëzuar lindjen e krishtërimit si fe, doktrina e së cilës është përmbledhur në librin e shenjtë Bibla. Pjesën më të madhe të saj (Torah, Ligjin e Vjetër), e përpiluan idealistët hebrenj. Mbështetur në besimin e vjetër hebre dhe duke vënë për bazë të një doktrine të re idetë ungjillore, që të krishterët ia atribuojnë Jezusit/Isait, të cilin e profetizuan dhe e mitizuan që ta bënin sa më tërheqës këtë besim, lindi besimi i ri monoteist. Bibla përmban segmente me thekse të qarta sociale, humanitare e paqësore dhe për kohën dhe shekujt pasues ishte frymë motivuese për besimtarët që i përvetësonte.

Sundimin e gjatë të perandorisë romake (nga shekulli i 5-të p.e.s deri në shekullin e 6-të të e.s.) e mundi mbipesha e vet në përfundim të antikitetit dhe në fillim të mesjetës (që kap hapësirën kohore nga shekulli i 5-të deri në shekullin e 15-të e.s), prandaj u copëtua në dy perandori: atë të Perëndimit, me qendër në Romë dhe atë të Lindjes (bizantine) me qendër në Konstantinopol (Istanbul). Me legalizimin e krishtërimit në perandorinë romake nga perandori Konstandini i Madh në vitin 321, dhe me tjetërsimin e mëvonshëm të krishtërimit nga doktrinë fetare pothuajse në platformë politike shtetërore, sikur u kushtëzua lindja e feve të tjera, siç ishin myslimanizmi në shekullin e 6-të. Doktrina e kësaj feje u kodifikua në Kuran nga pasuesit e Muhamedit, në bazë të porosive të Zotit të përcjella përmes profetit Muhamed (i lindur rreth vitit 570 në Mekë dhe vdekur në Medinë, me 8. qershor 632), siç besojnë besimtarët myslimanë. Më pastaj, nga katolicizmi u nda ortodoksia bizantine në shekullin e 11-të (viti 1054), me kryeqendër Konstantinopolin. Por edhe këto besime fetare i tjetërsuan fuqitë pushtuese të kohës, duke i shpërdoruar si doktrina politike shtetërore. Kjo bëri që demokracia popullore e antikitetit grek të mbytej fare, bashkë me rënien e perandorisë romake, duke mbisunduar tashmë një errësirë e gjatë, e cila qe shoqëruar me lëvizje e luftëra të mëdha fetare.

Synimi europian për tu çliruar nga sundimi i Romës dhe i Konstantinopojës në aspektin politik dhe ushtarak dhe nga sundimi i Vatikanit dhe Konstantinopojës, në aspektin fetar, lindi fraksionin e ri kristian: evangjelizmin, të ideuar dhe të udhëhequr nga pastori Martin Luther (1483-1546), i cili frymëzoi popullsinë e Europës Qendrore në përmasa shumë të shtrira që të përvetësonte këtë variant të kristianizmit të modifikuar. Edhe shpërdorimi i fesë islame si politikë perandorake otomane kushtëzojë lindjen e disa sekteve.

Zhvillimi shkencor, industrial e shoqëror dhe synimi për tu çliruar nga errësira mesjetare, lindën fazën e parë të Renesancës Europiane. Kjo u shoqërua me lindjen e demokracisë parlamentare, tashmë nacionale, që kishte zanafillën në formimin e parlamentit të parë anglez në shekullin e 13-të. Ai u plotësua me luftën qytetare angleze, rezultat kulmor i së cilës ishte Bill of Rights (Deklarata e të drejtave) në vitin 1689. Mëpastaj, kjo demokraci, do merrte identitet më të konkretizuar e më të avancuar përmes ideve të Jean-Jacques Rousseau-it, përkatësisht me publikimin e ideve të tij, në vitin 1762, të përmbledhura si Kontratë shoqërore; principet e të drejtave politike (Du contract social; ou principes du droit politique), duke barazuar sundimtarët dhe të sunduarit. Kurse John Locke dhe Charles Montesquieu ideuan ndarjen e pushteteve: në pushtet ligjvënës, gjyqësor dhe zbatues, duke vënë bazat për shtetin modern të së drejtës. Paralelisht edhe në Amerikën Veriore fillon të gjallërojë demokracia, që kishte si pararëndëse marrëveshjen e pesë fiseve indiane, e quajtur si Konfederata e Irokezve (The Iroquois Confederacy). Benjamin Franklin dhe të tjerë themelues të Shtetit amerikanë u influencuan shumë nga ajo Konfederatë kur hartuan Kushtetutën e parë të Amerikës (1787), e cila u shoqërua me themelimin e shtetit të parë demokratik. Ajo kushtetutë u demokratizua më shumë me 10 amandamentet e vitit 1791. Polonia ishte shteti i dytë në botë dhe i pari në Europë, i cili mori formë të shtetit me rregullim shtetëror demokratik, duke miratuar rregullimin e tij me kushtetutën e vitit 1791. Ky proces prodhoi Revolucionin francez (1789-1799) dhe procese zinxhir në Europë, që u shoqëruan me luftëra të gjata e të ashpra qytetare dhe ndërnacionale.

Në kohën e tanishme teoricienët tipizojnë katër lloje kryesore të demokracisë që karakterizojnë format e sistemit sundues: demokracinë e drejtpërdrejtë / direkte, demokracinë përfaqësuese, demokracinë radikale dhe demokracinë bazike. Ndërsa, po të përimtoheshin më shumë specifikat e demokracisë aktuale, mund të thuhet se sot kemi po aq shumë lloje të demokracive, gati sa kemi shtete në botë.

Nuk është ligësi - përkundrazi është përparësi e virtyt - që të pranojmë se shoqëria jonë shqiptare aktualisht gjendet në një fazë të zhvillimit parademokratik, ku pjesa më e angazhuar e shoqërisë sonë ka ca njohuri sipërfaqësore teorike për sistemin, shtetin e shoqërinë demokratike, por nuk është në gjendje ti praktikojë këto njohuri, e sidomos nuk ka ende afinitet për të zbatuar përpikmërisht Kushtetutën e sapomiratuar dhe ligjet përcjellëse. Për këtë ngecje shumëplanëshe të shoqërisë sonë, më së shumti kanë ndikuar rrethanat e derikëtushme zhvillimore, përkatësisht pushtimi mijëravjeçar.

Gjatë zhvillimit historik populli ynë ka zhvilluar e praktikuar njëfarë demokracie autentike, mund të thuhej njëdimensionale, për aq sa ia kanë lejuar pushtuesit hapësirat e gjallërimit. Ato duhet të kenë qenë mbetje të kulturës pellazgo-ilire, që kanë mundur ti mbijetojnë asimilimit. Kështu, qysh në mesjetë, edhe pse kryesisht të pushtuar, janë miratuar kode zakonore, të cilat, po të krahasohen me kodet zakonore të asaj kohe të popujve tashmë të zhvilluar, duhet të ndjehemi krenarë se ishim ndër më përparimtarët. Këtë konstatim nuk e kam nga njohja ime profesionale e kodeve zakonore mesjetare të popujve, por të dëgjuar në ligjërata në Universitetin e Bochum-it nga një profesoreshë gjermane, e afirmuar në botë për njohjet e kodeve zakonore të shumë popujve. Ato ishin kode të principatave shqiptare dhe populli ka vazhduar ti praktikojë më pastaj në jetë të përditshme, për aq sa ka mundur ti krijojë vetes hapësirë veprimi nën pushtimet e rënda bizantine, bullgare, serbe, otomane e përsëri serbe. Dhe, çuditërisht, edhe pse nuk kishte mundësi ti kishte të shkruara ato kode zakonore, populli ynë i ruante ato duke u bazuar në dhuntinë e mbamendjes.

vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

Pushtimi shumëshekullor otoman popullin tonë e solli buzë asimilimit të përmasave të mëdha, kryesisht përmes të shpërdorimit të fesë myslimane. Myslimanizmi po pasonte kristianizmin katolik dhe ortodoks, që ishte i përfshirë në luftëra e tjetërsime të deriatëhershme fetare në Perandorinë e Bizantit, të Bullgarisë e të Serbisë. Fatkeqësisht askush nuk është përpjekur për të bërë studime se sa shqiptarë përdhunshëm janë bullgarizuar, serbizuar e turqizuar gjatë atyre pushtimeve shumëshekullore, duke shpërdoruar edhe fetë përkatëse. Megjithatë, populli ynë ia doli të mbijetojë dhe prandaj e lindi Rilindjen e vet kombëtare në shekullin e 19-të. Ajo pasonte përpjekjet e mëdha çlirimtare qysh nga shekulli i 15-të dhe më vonë, në shekullit të 18-të e 19-të (nën udhëheqjen e prijësve si Gjergj Kastrioti, Ali pashë Tepelena, Dervish Cara etj.). Dy kryengritjet e fundit antiosmane u paraprinë kryengritjeve çlirimtare greke (të udhëhequra nga arvanitasit) dhe serbe, në dekadat e para të shekullit të 19-të. Rilindja jonë kombëtare mundi të prodhojë vetëm një shtet të brishtë shqiptar (1912), i cili përfshinte vetëm rreth një të tretën e hapësirave që i banonin kryesisht shqiptarët. Sundimin turk në Kosovë e zëvendësoi sundimi serb (1878-1914 dhe 1919-1941). Edhe pas çlirimit nga pushtuesit nazi-fashistë, në vitin 1945, Kosovën e ripushtoi Serbia. Qëkur ndodhi ky pushtim serb e deri në vitin 1974 Kosovës nuk i është lejuar të vetorganizohet me ndonjë element të shtetësisë. Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore Serbia ushtroi në Kosovë një diktaturë ushtarake, pastaj ajo diktaturë u zëvendësua me disa të drejta krahinore (obllast), meqë kaq deshi ti jepte udhëheqja federative jugosllave Kosovës së ripushtuar.

Të gjitha zhvillimet shoqërore në Kosovën e pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore (1945) ndodhën nën diktaturën totalitare komuniste. Edhe në ato rrethana, popullit tonë iu desh të mbijetonte, kryesisht duke zbatuar kodet zakonore, meqë ligjet shtetërore i refuzonte si ligje të pushtuesit. Me reformat kushtetuese të vitit 1974 populli i Kosovës mundi të frymonte me pak elementë të shtetësisë dhe ligjet që miratonte Kuvendi i KSA të Kosovës po zëvendësonin çdo ditë e më shumë kodet zakonore, meqë edhe sistemi monist qe liberalizuar paksa dhe qe shndërruar në një sistem hibrid, të quajtur vetëqeverisje socialiste. Edhe në rrethana të reja, pas reformës kushtuese, pushtetin totalitar vazhdonte ta ushtronte Lidhja Komuniste përmes levës së saj, Lidhjes Socialiste të Popullit Punues (LSPP).

Zhvillimi i hovshëm i arsimit, i ekonomisë dhe i shoqërisë, sidomos në vitet 1970 të shekullit të kaluar vetëdijesoi e ndërgjegjësoi shqiptarët e Kosovës që të angazhoheshin për të kërkuar të drejta të barabarta për KSA të Kosovës, të njësojshme me republikat e tjera në ish-RSFJ. Siç ishte atëherë praktikë në shumë vende të botës, rol paraprijës mori lëvizja studentore. Por ajo lëvizje u shtyp me terror shtetëror. Klasën e pakonsoliduar politike të Kosovës e përçau Beogradi, duke përjashtuar politikanë me ndërgjegje më të madhe kombëtare dhe duke imponuar disa të tjerë që kishin ego njëdimensionale e primitive, të cilët populli i quante lakej, tradhtarë, serbofilë.

Ndërkohë, në mesin e viteve 1990, intelektualët e guximshëm shqiptarë, të organizuar në Lidhjen e Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, morën guximin që ta kritikonin unitarizmin nacionalist serb, por udhëheqja komuniste e Kosovës (Komiteti Krahinor dhe sekretari i saj Rrahman Morina), e zhbëri këtë Lidhje duke i imponuar udhëheqje të përdhunshme. Kjo ishte një goditje frikësuese, izoluese e përçarëse për intelektualët patriotë shqiptarë, njëherit ishte një goditje dekurajuese për popullin shqiptar në KSA të Kosovës.

Nacionalizmi serb në fund të viteve 1990 po nxirrte krye dhe po insistonte ta shndërronte RSFJ-në në një Jugosllavi unitariste, të komanduar nga nacionalistët serbë. Ky zhvillim detyroi klasën politike sllovene dhe kroate që të mbrojnë interesat e republikave të tyre dhe, prandaj, mund të konstatohet se ishte fillimi i zhbërjes se ish RSFJ-së. Për këto rrethana e mundësi të reja populli i Kosovës u ndërgjegjësua dhe bëri protesta paqësore gjithëpërfshirëse, kundër nacionalizmit unitarist serb, në krye me Führerin Miloshević. Serbia u kundërpërgjigj me suspendim të përdhunshëm të Kushtetutës (1989), gjegjësisht të autonomisë së KSA të Kosovës. Si kundërreagim shqiptarët shpërbënë formacionet e deriatëhershme komuniste, siç ishin Lidhja Komuniste dhe levat e saj, Lidhja Socialiste e Popullit Punues, Lidhja e Rinisë Socialiste, Lidhja e Grave Socialiste, etj. Por Beogradi nacionalist serb kishte sajuar skenarin e vet të riorganizimit të kontrolluar të popullit shqiptar, prandaj toleroi të ashtuquajturin shtet alternativ, organizim pluralist, parti legale në Kosovë. Kryetarët e partive politike shqiptare, partitë e sapoformuara, i legalizuan në Beograd (edhe pse sipas të drejtës juridike të kohës duheshin të legalizoheshin në Prishtinë). Këta kryetarë të partive, të rreshtuar pas Njëshit, shtypën protestat gjithëpërfshirëse shqiptare, duke konsoliduar komandimin individual. Analistët e vëmendshëm dhe të sinqertë, si dhe dëshmitarët e të dy formave të organizimit, para dhe pas vitit 1990, po deshën mund të ndriçojnë të vërtetën, se më shumë demokraci të brendshme partiake ka pasur në Lidhjen Komuniste të Kosovës gjatë viteve të 70-ta, sesa në partitë, tashmë pluraliste e demokratike të krijuara gjatë viteve 1989-1991.

Vetëm një subjekt politik, Lëvizja Popullore e Kosovës (LPK), e organizuar ilegalisht në Kosovë (kështu e trajtonte Beogradi dhe partitë legale në Kosovë) dhe legalisht në Perëndim, që përndiqej me brutalitetin më të madh nga organet policore të Beogradit, kishte demokraci të brendshme, sepse debatet për platformën politike ishin vërtet në frymë pluraliste e demokratike dhe zgjedhjet, kriter ky kryesor i demokracisë se brendshme, në të gjitha nivelet bëheshin me votim të fshehtë.

Shqiptarët e Kosovës, duke mos pasur udhëheqje të denjë politike e kombëtare në vitet e 90-ta, u detyruan të vetorganizohen për të mbijetuar. Këtë organizim ata e bënin pa qenë të udhëhequr nga kryetarët partiakë, edhe pse vetë qytetarët këtë lloj organizimi e angazhimi e quanin partiak. Në këtë vetorganizim kishte elemente të theksuara të demokracisë njëdimensionale, kishte shpirt sakrifice e solidariteti, kishte edhe guxim të lartë për ti dalë në mbrojtje dinjitetit kombëtar të nëpërkëmbur nga Beogradi fashist. Të gjitha këto angazhime kombëtare Njëshi nuk i lejonte të përshkallëzoheshin në rebelim aktiv, kombëtar e qytetar. Ato po i ndrydhte platforma e ashtuquajtur gandiste dhe e durimit mjeran, e komanduar nga Njëshi, që vetëm në performancë dukej i butë, shoqëruar me paraqitje prej profeti. Beogradi nacionalist me perfiditet toleronte dhe i mbronte kryetarët e partive legale në Kosovë, ndërsa i përndiqte e i terrorizonte aktivistët partiakë dhe të rinjtë shqiptarë për ti detyruar që të arratiseshin në Përendim e gjetiu. Dihet se rreth 400 mijë të rinj kanë emigruar vetëm gjatë viteve 1990-1997.

Që të hutonte dhe topiste edhe më shumë popullin shqiptar në Kosovë, Beogradi toleroi mbajtjen e Kuvendit në Kaçanik, shpalljen e pavarësisë, formimin e qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës, zgjedhjen e presidentit, zgjedhjet e lira, etj. Vetëm mjeranët vazhdojnë të besojnë se këto nuk mund ti dinte e nuk mund ti ndalonte Beogradi i gjithëpranishëm dhe i gjithëpushtetshëm.

Duhet pranuar se të gjitha këto taktika të kamufluara të Beogradit për ti nënshtruar paqësisht shqiptarët e revoltuar, dështuan me formimin e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (1993) dhe me rebelimin e hapur të studentëve në vitet 1996-1998. Nuk druaj aspak që të shpreh edhe supozimin se, pothuajse aksidentalisht, funksionoi kombinimi i angazhimit paqësor dhe atij të armatosur, kombinim ky spontan që përshpejtoi ndërkombëtarizimin e çështjes së Kosovës.

Ndodhi, pra, mrekullia: Çlirimi i Kosovës nga pushtimi serb (1999)! Erdhi koha që njerëzit përparimtarë të shpresonin se populli i çliruar, i cili tashmë po festonte mbijetesën më shumë sesa çlirimin, do të vetorganizohej lirshëm në partitë që do përzgjidhnin qytetarët dhe nuk do të pranonin më që ti komandonin kryetarët e vjetër dhe të ri. Por kryetarët u treguan të aftë për të uzurpuar demokracinë për vete dhe lanë popullin dhe anëtarët e partive të tyre me gisht në gojë.

Ndodhi edhe një e keqe e madhe: Pas çlirimit nuk u kompletua, prandaj as nuk funksionoi, Qeveria e përkohshme. LDK-ja as nuk i dërgonte përfaqësuesit e vet në atë qeveri, as nuk jepte shpjegime përse nuk i dërgonte. Nuk kishte kush të vendoste, pasi paarsyeshëm mungonte Njëshi, prandaj, nuk kishte dysh, tresh, që të merrnin vendime. Ky defekt, pak është të thuash skandaloz, nxiti ndërkombëtarët që Kosovën ta shndërronin në protektorat, meqë gjykuan se klasa politike nuk është në gjendje të qeverisë Kosovën.

Kultura dhe përvoja e demokracisë se deriatëhershme njëdimensionale ndihmoi shqiptarët pas Luftës që të vetorganizoheshin, pa pasur qeveri e klasë funksionale politike. Me ka rastisur të dëgjoj një funksionar gjrmanë, me pozicion të lartë në UNMIK, për mrekullimin e tij nga mirësjellja e qytetarëve shqiptarë, nga bujaria, nga njerëzillëku. Ishte i njëjti, më të cilin para e gjatë Lufte kisha debatuar për paragjykimet e tij antishqiptare.

Riorganizimi e organizimi partiak zuri të ndrydhte demokracinë popullore. Sërish u imponuan njëshat, ngase qytetarët nuk qenë në gjendje ti kundërshtojnë ata dhe ngase intelektualet e Kosovës shumë shpejt u zhgënjyen, u tkurrën, nga sjelljet prej harambashësh të disa prej ish-drejtuesve të UÇK-së, të cilët, duke mos qenë në gjendje të përballonin delirin e famës dhe duke mos ditur të menaxhonin njerëzishëm autoritetin e tyre shpërthyes, njëherit duke mos qenë në gjendje të përballojnë tundimin e parasë, gjegjësisht pasurimit të pandershëm, u bënë kapedanë partiakë.

Sa shkonte koha, aq më shumë po lulëzonte lustra e demokracisë. Për këtë shkak populli i zhgënjyer, i manipuluar dhe ende i paçliruar nga diktatura shpirtërore e Njëshit, ndëshkoi me votën e tij në zgjedhjet e para, të lira e demokratike, çlirimtaret e fitimtarët dhe shpërbleu pameritueshëm Njëshin! Të gjithë analistët politikë, shqiptarë e ndërkombëtarë, i habiti ky fakt, pasi ishte rast unik në botë që pas lufte të humbin në zgjedhje ata që e kishin udhëhequr Luftën Çlirimtare!

Shumicën shqiptare i zhgënjeu edhe blerja dhe ndërtimi i vilave nga pretendentët për pushtet. Asnjë kundërshtar i tyre nuk do të kishte më shumë sukses në fushatën denigruese kundër atyre pretendentëve për pushtet, sesa blerja e ndërtimi i vilave, për realitetin e Kosovës, tepër fodulle. Drejtuesit e luftës, edhe luftëtarë të shquar, me këso veprime, harxhuan shpejt famën e tyre të madhe, sepse populli e dinte se ata nuk kishin dëshmi se po i blinin me kursime ose me përfitime nga puna dhe biznesi i tyre i ndershëm. Edhe sikur ti kishin pasur para Lufte paratë, ata nuk kishin të drejtë njerëzore ti kishin pas Lufte, sepse ata u bënin thirrje të gjithë shqiptarëve që të jepnin gjithçka, edhe jetën, për Luftën, kurse këta nuk do guxonin ti rezervonin paratë e tyre për të blerë e për të bërë vila pas Lufte. Kurse, sa i përket Njëshin, secili koment do të ishte i tepërt. Shqiptarët grumbulluan ndihma për të blerë rezidencën presidenciale. Ai e tjetërsoi atë rezidencë, gjegjësisht e përvetësoi në mënyrën më vulgare. Pas Lufte, duke u bërë shembull pothuajse i parë për të keq, e ngriti pa leje ndërtimi atë rezidencë në kala. Tani mund të shtrohet pyetja: Di ndokush se ku i mori të hollat Njëshi, pasi nuk i kishte fituar me punë? Kështu ai ua hapi rrugën masakruesve urbanistikë të Prishtinës, sepse, kur Njëshi ndërtonte ilegalisht, përse do të vetëpërmbaheshin ushtarët e tij dhe të tjerët!? Kjo shpifje imja ka histori vazhduese, sa qesharake, aq edhe komprometuese: Nga buxheti i Kosovës, familjes së Njëshit i paguheshin (ndoshta edhe tani), rrumbullak 20.000 euro (po, po, njëzetë mijë euro) qira mujore për rezidencën presidenciale. Edhe nëse ishin për profetin Njësh - të tepërta ishin...

Të gjitha këto keqbërje ndikuan që udhëheqësit politikë të ndëshkoheshin nga votuesit edhe në zgjedhjet e fundit parlamentare, me çrast shumica e votuesve shqiptarë (rreth 60 për qind) vendosi ti injorojë me mosdalje në zgjedhje. Dhe ky argument është dëshmia më kokëforte se nuk garuan liderë, por miniatura të tyre (që unë shpesh i quaj liderucë), gjë e cila është dëshmia më skandaloze e mospranisë se demokracisë në Kosovë. Natyrisht, këtë mosdalje në masë në zgjedhjet parlamentare, në kohën kur po pritej të vendosej për fatin e saj, demagogët u munduan ta arsyetojnë me shpifjen se në disa shtete të zhvilluara demokratike mosinteresimi i qytetarëve për pjesëmarrje në votim është po kaq i madh (përkundrazi, në Gjermani në zgjedhjet e fundit morën pjesë 77.5 për qind e votuesve).

Po shpresoj se ky synopsis i rrugëtimit historik të demokracisë perëndimore dhe të demokracisë tonë njëdimensionale, gjegjësisht parademokracisë, përmban argumentime të bollshme, për të kuptuar procesin zhvillimor të shoqërisë perëndimore dhe të shoqërisë sonë, gjegjësisht të demokracive përkatëse. Dhe domosdo që do të duhej ti vëmë gishtin kokës: duam të gëlojmë në këtë kënetë demokratike apo duam ta zhvillojmë parademokracinë tonë drejt demokracisë së zhvilluar perëndimore.

E shkuar - e harruar - thotë populli. Gjërat rikujtohen e analizohen për të parë rrugën nga kemi ardhur, kur e si kemi gabuar, mundësisht që të përmirësojmë gabimet dhe, që është më me rëndësi, të gjejmë zgjidhje më të mira për rrugëtim të mëtejmë. E kaluara nuk duhet të rikujtohet e analizohet me inat, e që është edhe më keq, me qëllim që të pengohet rrugëtimi sa më i mbarë drejt së ardhmes.

Rëndom e quaj kulturë demokratike që të mos hezitohet me kritika konstruktive dhe të paanshme. Por ndodh që kritikat të sforcohen me dozë mërie e inati, kur kritikuesi nuk është i vetëpërmbajtur, kur ai është tendencioz, kur sajon fakte dhe shtrembëron e shpërdoron gjysmëfaktet. Në rast të tillë kritikuesit nuk do të duhej tia merrte seriozisht njeri fjalët, duhet të diskualifikohet si kritizer!

Ata që kritikohen gjithsesi janë personalitete publike, të mirë, gjysmë të mirë ose të këqij, dhe prandaj lavdërohen ose kritikohen, nëse punojnë ose nuk punojnë mirë. Unë po u qepem me kritika, ndoshta të tepruara, liderëve partiakë, pasi dëshiroj të avancojnë në liderë të mirëfilltë politikë e kombëtarë, meqë është në interes të tyre, timin, të qytetarëve, të përparimit tonë të gjithëmbarshëm. Edhe si liderë të tillë partiakë i respektoj, sepse dua të respektoj votuesit e tyre. Bëj kështu sepse dua të respektoj edhe këtë parademokraci, pasi dua të respektoj edhe këtë nivel të funksionimit të strukturave partiake dhe të institucioneve shtetërore, më shpresë se do të ndodhin përmirësime të përshpejtuara.



vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

2. b. Profilizimi, demokratizimi e rritja e partive politike përshpejtojnë shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin, përshpejtojnë zhvillimin demokratik të shoqërisë, përshpejtojnë zhvillimin ekonomik e social



Pa u thelluar në analizimin e zhvillimit të partive politike, shpreh mendimin tim se partritë tona pothuajse nuk kanë fare demokraci të brendshme. Ndonjëra ngjan me ndonjë firmë private, ndonjë tjetër komandohet nga lideri përkatës partiak. Kemi edhe nga ato që mbizotërohen nga kryetari përkatës dhe klani i tij i ngushtë, i cili provokon pakënaqësi edhe të anëtarësia. Edhe një numër i madh i anëtarëve të partive politike nuk janë për tu lavdëruar. Si hoxha - si xhemati, shprehet populli. Po të kishin të gjithë anëtarët kulturë demokratike, atëherë do kishin ndikuar në përmirësimin e udhëheqësve të tyre partiakë, duke imponuar konkurrencën e vlerave dhe përzgjedhje demokratike të kuadrit drejtues. Realitet i hidhur është se shumica e anëtarëve po shndërrohen në argatë të kryetarëve dhe klaneve të tyre të ngushta, me shpresë se po fitoi kryetari i tyre, do ti shpërblejë pastaj me shpërdorim të pushtetit.

Demokracia e brendshme e partive në Perëndim është shumë aktive dhe me përmbajtje thelbësore. Nga përvoja personale kam vërejtur se atje, anëtarësia, takohet pothuajse një herë në muaj. Në ato takime diskutohen problemet në lagje e rrethe, diskutohet për vendimet dhe politikat e kryesisë se partisë, jepen vërejtjet dhe sugjerimet për to, përkrahen ose kundërshtohen kuadrot, etj. Strukturat drejtuese i shqyrtojnë me seriozitet mendimet e bazës. Pastaj, të gjithë anëtarët, informohen personalisht me shkrim për aktivitetet e vendimet e partisë, më herët me postë, tani kryesisht përmes adresave elektronike.

Edhe pse janë demokraci të zhvilluara, partitë në Perëndim kanë fondacionet e tyre partiake që merren me organizim të seminareve të shumta për anëtarësinë, për të trajtuar tematika të demokracisë e të zhvillimeve shoqërore, sociale e ekonomike. Ato seminare, që mbahen kryesisht në fundjavë, i vizitojnë anëtarët që kanë kohë dhe që janë të interesuar. Temat në seminare i ligjërojnë aktivistë e funksionarë të partisë, por edhe profesorë mysafirë. Për këtë mund të bindet secili që dëshiron të informohet, nëse viziton faqet në internet të partive në Perëndim dhe fondacioneve të përafërta me to. Në Kosovë nuk kam dëgjuar ndonjëherë që partitë të organizojnë seminare edukuese për anëtarësinë. Mbase nuk i kanë kushtet, apo ndoshta mendohet se anëtarësia është e edukuar dhe e motivuar në nivelin e duhur. Nuk po ngurroj të shpreh dyshimin se komandantëve të partive po u intereson që anëtarët e partive të tyre të jenë sa më injorantë. Ata po vetëkënaqen me vizita të rralla që i bëjnë anëtarësisë në bazë dhe tu mbajnë fjalime të flakta politike e patriotike, sa për të rritur akoma më shumë autoritetin e tyre komandues.

Në partitë politike në Perëndim, në anëtarësinë bazë janë aktivë shumë intelektualë me kualifikime të larta, profesorë, avokatë, gjyqtarë, mësues, biznesmenë, studentë, por edhe punëtorë e fshatarë. Një përzjerje e tillë e socializon dhe e qytetëron më shumë anëtarësinë, meqë në parti, ndodhin bashk*angazhime shumë gjithëpërfshirëse. Në partitë tona fatkeqësisht nuk po hetoj asgjë të përafërt.

Problem tjetër serioz me të cilin ballafaqohen partitë tona janë financimi i tyre. Partitë, ta zëmë në Gjermani, mund tia lejojnë luksin vetes për të gjitha angazhimet e sipërpërmendura, sepse kanë mjete solide financiare, të cilat e kanë burimin nga anëtarësia, nga buxheti i shtetit, nga donacionet e deklaruara. Kurse partitë tona ndoshta marrin fond simbolik nga buxheti i shtetit. Pastaj partitë tona nuk kanë të ardhura financiare nga anëtarësia, sepse shumica e anëtarëve janë skajshmërisht të varfër dhe të papunë, kurse ata pak që kanë të ardhura, nuk i ndihmojnë partitë ku peshojnë. Ndërsa në Gjermani par*lamentarët europianë, federativë, republikanë, komunalë, që marrin rroga të mëdha, pothuajse e kanë të përcaktuar përqindjen e pagës për buxhet të partisë. Nuk besoj se parlamentarët, ministrat, funksionarët, që i dërgon partia në Kuvend e në Qeveri të Kosovës, japin diçka nga paga e tyre për partitë përkatëse.

Kur të gjitha këto mungojnë, atëherë udhëheqja e partisë detyrohet të financohet nga burime të inkriminuara, nga ndihmat e kushtëzuara të biznesit dhe nga shpërdorime të tjera. Prandaj, që të zbutet kjo gjendje, gjegjësisht që të ndihmohen partitë për tu demokratizuar sa më shumë, Kuvendi duhet të marrë vendim që tu ndajë partive nga buxheti shtetëror mjete financiare, një sasi të mjaftueshme, për funksionim normal të tyre.

Një defekt tjetër i madh është hezitimi i intelektualëve me kualifikime të larta që të anëtarësohen dhe të zhvillojnë aktivitete në kuadër të partive, në kohën kur nuk kanë angazhime profesionale. Shpesh herë mund ti dëgjosh intelektualët duke u ankuar kundër partive dhe duke dhënë leksione moraliste në tryezat e kafeneve. Por, kur i kundërshton me faktin se edhe ata janë fajtorë për mosanëtarësimin dhe me mosangazhimin e tyre, mbrohen me argumentime se nuk mund të durojnë praktikën e komandimit nga lart dhe injorancën e anëtarësisë nga poshtë. Pastaj intelektualët me kualifikime të larta ankohen se si kryetarët po rekrutojnë e po kooptojnë vetëm intelektualë të dëgjueshëm. Nuk ke si i kundërshton, nëse mban parasysh vetëm mënyrën e qasjes së tyre. Por ka hapësirë për ti qortuar për shpjegimet arsyetuese të tyre, sidomos për mosangazhimin e tyre. Për gjithë shoqërinë tonë, edhe për intelektualët, është me rëndësi që partitë të zhvillohen e të demokratizohen sa më shumë e sa më shpejt. Duke u anëtarësuar në parti intelektualë me kualifikime të larta profesionale dhe kulturë sociale dhe duke e nxitur bazën për të bërë aktivitete edhe edukuese, do ti jepet një ndihmë e madhe gjithë shoqërisë, sepse anëtarësia në bazë do të ndikohej e ndihmohej nga intelektualët që të emancipoheshin më shpejt me kulturë sociale e demokratike. Kjo formë e angazhimit të intelektualëve do tu mundësonte ngritjen në karrierën politike në parti dhe drejt pushtetit dhe kështu do të rritej niveli cilësor në parti e në pushtet. Angazhimi i intelektualëve nuk është denigrues, siç po pozojnë me fodullëk të shpifur disa intelektualë profesionistë. Përkundrazi, mosangazhimi i tyre është pasojë e mungesës së kulturës së zhvilluar shoqërore e sociale të tyre. Sidomos intelektualët duhet të jenë të informuar se mënyrë e funksionimit të demokracisë janë edhe partitë, prandaj kot mundohen të arsyetojnë mosangazhimin e tyre politik e qytetar, me gjoja, nivelin e lartë të tyre intelektual, që nuk i lejon të bien në nivel komprometues të partive. Dhe meqë intelektualët nuk pranojnë të angazhohen në parti, në organizata joqeveritare e në shoqëri qytetare, atëherë u zvogëlohet e drejta morale dhe qytetare që të merren vetëm me kritikë e kriticizëm të gjendjes.

Dëshmi tjetër tepër kokëfortë se partitë tona nuk i kemi demokratike është fakti se këto nuk njihen nga partitë simotra europiane. Ndodh kjo për shkak të mosprofilizimit të tyre ideor, filozofik, politik, social, demokratik. Kryetarët e partive tona ende nuk dinë cilit krah ideopolitik dhe cilës shtresë sociale i takojnë, pasi nuk u dalin përllogaritjet parashikuese të votave që dëshirojnë të marrin në zgjedhje. Ndodh kështu pasi ata nuk kanë përgatitjen e mjaftueshme politike e demokratike, rrjedhimisht nuk kanë koncepte ideore e profilizuese. E kur kryetarët dhe kuadri drejtues nuk kanë profilizim, sigurisht se nuk ka as anëtarësia. Këtë e dëshmon më së miri lëvizja e kuadrove partiake nga një parti në tjetrën, vetëm për shkak se nuk janë zgjedhur në postin partiak që do të mund tu siguronte përfitime financiare, ose vetëm pse kryetari nuk e ka qasur në rrethin e tij të ngushtë klanor. Kjo ngjan me transfertat e futbollistëve nga ekipi në ekip, për përfitime më të mëdha financiare. Ndryshe qëndron situata me partitë në Perëndim. Kuadrot e partive kanë koncepte, kanë bindje, gjegjësisht kanë profilizime, politike, ideore, sociale dhe prandaj nuk ndodhin transfere nga partia në parti as kur ndonjëri humb zgjedhjet parlamentare, as kur nuk votohen në postin e synuar partiak. Mosprofilizimi i partive tona, gjegjësisht mosanëtarësimi i tyre në të ashtuquajturat federata partiake europiane, siç janë Internacionalja Socialiste, Federatat e partive popullore, të partive liberale, të partive ekologjike etj., bart në vete një dëshmi serioze të prapambetjes së tyre. Thënë të vërtetën, di se vetëm Partia Liberale e Kosovës është pranuar në Federatën e Partive Liberale të Europës, dhe nga kjo ka pasur përfitime Kosova, pavarësisht faktit se kjo parti është tepër minore.

Mosanëtarësimi i partive tona në federatat përkatëse europiane dhe botërore po i kushton njohjes së përshpejtuar të Republikës së Kosovës nga shumica e shteteve të botës, sepse këto federata janë të shtrira pothuajse në të gjitha shtetet, përkatësisht janë në pushtet në shtetet përkatëse. Po të kishin qenë të anëtarësuara partitë tona, atëherë vetë ato federata do kishin bindur partitë përkatëse që janë në pushtet, që të njihnin Republikën e Kosovës edhe shumë shtete të Amerikës Latine, të Afrikës, të Azisë. Duke i vlerësuar partitë tona si jodemokratike dhe të paprofilizuara, atëherë na del se edhe shoqëria na vlerësohet si jodemokratike.

Te ne ende nuk kemi as profilizim social të popullit, pasi tek tani jemi në fazën e parë të kapitalizmit vulgar. Për rrjedhojë, të gjithë kuadrot e partive tona në fushata zgjedhore ose në raste të tjera kryesisht thonë se i përkasin qendrës. Ndonjëherë thonë se janë të djathtë, edhe pse bindjet dhe kulturën sociale, për aq sa kanë, i kanë të majta, për shkak të prejardhjes së tyre ose të traditës ideologjike. Programet dhe platformat e tyre partiake e elektorale ngjajnë në mes tyre si pikat e ujit, dhe po tua heqësh emrin e partive, nuk do të dinin as specialistët ti dallonin programet e platformat se cilës parti i përkasin.

Drejtuesit e partive tona sikur nuk po dinë, prandaj po hezitojnë të përcaktohen se cilës federatë të partive europiane duhet ti drejtohen me kërkesa për këshillime, përkrahje e anëtarësim. Ato po presin njëra-tjetrën që të identifikohen të parat dhe pastaj partia tjetër, pas të parës, ti drejtohet federatës tjetër. Dhe kjo pritje është e dëmshme. Me këtë pritje partitë tona i kanë humbur që 18 vjet, gjegjësisht që 9 vjet, pa u profilizuar dhe pa u anëtarësuar në federatat përkatëse të partive europiane. Po të kishin qenë anëtare, federatat e partive europiane do ti kishin ndihmuar partitë tona financiarisht e politikisht, do ti kishin përkrahur në fushatat zgjedhore, do ti kishin ndihmuar në profilizim e demokratizim të brendshëm partiak etj.

Partitë tona tashmë duhet të kenë kurajë kombëtare, qytetare e politike për të anëtarësuar në radhë të tyre pjesëtarë të etnive të tjera nacionale, për të kontribuar kështu që të tejkalohet pastërtia dhe segregacioni nacional. Ky dhe drejtimi i kundërt, anëtarësimi i shqiptarëve në partitë e etnive minoritare, do ishte në interes madhor të Republikës së Kosovës, në interes të bashkëjetesës dhe të zhvillimit të përshpejtuar demokratik të shoqërisë sonë. Segregacioni nacional i partive frenon zhvillimin demokratik e multietnik të shoqërisë. Shikuar nga ky aspekt, të gjitha partitë në Kosovë tani mund të karakterizohen si nacionaliste, përderisa ruajnë përcaktimin e pastërtisë së tyre nacionale. Ende nuk po ndodh anëtarësimi multietnik, sepse kuadrot drejtuese të partive frikësohen se mos po humbin reputacionin e patriotizmit nacionalist, rrjedhimisht po frikësohen se do të humbin votat e votuesve që nuk janë të përgatitur për shoqëri multietnike e demokratike. Përgjegjësia më e madhe për këtë është e partive shqiptare, si parti të popullit shumicë. Ato duhet të hapen karshi pjesëtarëve të etnive të tjera. Partitë tashmë duhet të zhvillohen drejt partive të qytetarëve, dhe jo të vazhdojnë të mbetën thjesht parti njënacionale. Por, për të bërë këtë kapërcim cilësor, kuadrot drejtuese të partive tona duhet të kenë vizion dhe kurajë qytetare, duhet të vënë në plan të parë interesin shtetëror të Republikës së Kosovës, përkatësisht interesin për zhvillim të përshpejtuar multietnik e demokratik të shoqërisë sonë dhe pastaj interesin e tyre egoist për të qeverisur me çdo kusht, gjegjësisht për tu pasuruar pandershmërisht përmes pushtetit që e marrin nga votues njënacionalë.

Meqë partitë nuk i kemi demokratike, atëherë del se edhe shoqërinë nuk e kemi demokratike. Mund që është e kundërta, po të kemi parasysh pjesëmarrjen e ulët në zgjedhje. Shumicën e qytetarëve i kemi të vetëdijësuar demokratikisht, por meqë nuk garon asnjë parti vërtet demokratike, sipas kritereve të tyre, atëherë qytetarët, më të avancuar se demokracia e partive tona garuese për pushtet, nuk dalin në zgjedhje, pasi gjykojnë se nuk e meritojnë votën e tyre asnjë parti.



2. c. Mënyrat dhe kriteriet e qasjes ndaj të kaluarës



Shumë energji dhe kohë po shpenzohet në përpunim të kaluarës sonë, sidomos historisë sonë të re, nga Lidhja e Prizrenit (1878) e deri në çlirimin e Kosovës nga pushtuesit serb (1999). Gjithsekujt që i teket të kërkojë që të rivlerësohet e rishkruhet kjo histori, e bën menjëherë. Dhe kjo ndodh varësisht nga forcat që vijnë në pushtet. Në Republikën e Shqipërisë kjo dukuri është më e theksuar, por viteve të fundit edhe në Republikën e Kosovës po angazhohen individë e struktura që kjo të vihet në plan të parë. Dhe kjo nuk u kërkohet vetëm profesionistëve. Tashmë edhe politikanë nuk po përmbahen për të imponuar vlerësimet e tyre si vlerësime shkencore. Nuk po mund të përmbahen as diletantët e zhurmaxhinjtë kujdestarë. Këta po shkojnë aq larg, sa të shpallin edhe Gjergj Kastriotin, Abdyl Frashërin, Ismail Qemalin, Isa Boletinin e të tjerë, si tradhtarë, duke u përpjekur të imponojnë figura të tjera si më të merituara. Kjo praktikë po shtrihet deri në kohët më të reja, duke u përpjekur të ngatërrojnë e zhvleftësojnë sa më shumë sistemin e vlerave për figurat dhe për ngjarjet historike. Shkohet aq larg, sa tu mvishen qortime gjithfarëshe shumë personaliteteve, që i paskeshin tradhtuar e shitur Kosovën dhe viset shqiptare te mbretëria serbe (1978-1913 dhe 1919) dhe te Jugosllavia (1945), pa qenë në gjendje të marrin në konsideratë konstalacionet e brendshme dhe të jashtme në kohë dhe hapësirë.

Qytetarët po bombardohen me qendrime politike, gjithnjë duke i paraqitur si vlerësime shkencore, edhe për Lëvizjen Antifashiste dhe lëvizjen nacionaliste gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Madhërohen aleatët e nazi-fashizmit, duke devalvuar mbështetësit dhe anëtarët e Aleancës së Madhe Antifashiste (ShBA, Angli, Bashkimi Sovjetik), etj. Rëndom bëhen (zh)vlerësime sipas skemës vetëm bardhë-e-zi, kush e tradhtoi dhe e shiti Kosovën, kush ishin nacionalistët e vërtetë çlirimtarë etj. Këto (zh)vlerësime po ndodhin në mënyrë tepër shablone, duke anashkaluar konstalacionet përkatëse kohore e hapësinore. Për shembull, zhvleftësohen organizuesit dhe pjesëmarrësit e Konferencës së Bujanit, ku u morën vendime për çlirimin e Kosovës, dhe madhërohen kolaboracionistë të nazi-fashizmit, të udhëhequr nga Xhafer Deva, i cili, pos që ishte kolaboracionist i nazi-fashizmit, ishte edhe aleat i lëvizjes çetnike në krye me Drazha Mihajlović-in. Sikur duket se qëllimisht duan të imponojnë falsifikimin se shqiptarët mundnin, por nuk deshën ta çlirojnë Kosovën, duke harruar qëllimisht se prapa Jugosllavisë pushtuese ishin Alaeanca e Madhe Antifashiste dhe prandaj shqiptarët nuk kishin fuqi për tiu kundërvënë vendimeve të Çërçillit, Rusveltit e Stalinit.

Për çdo lëvdatë janë forcat patriotike çlirimtare të Kosovës (që drejtoheshin nga Shaban Polluzha, Rifat Berisha e të tjerë), por edhe sikur i gjithë populli shqiptar të ishte i organizuar vetëm në një strukturë çlirimtare, vërtet nuk do ishte arritur çlirimi i Kosovës. Por ka edhe nga ata që duan ta madhërojnë rolin e Lëvizjes Antifashiste të Kosovës (në krye të së cilës formalisht ishte Fadil Hoxha, realisht komandohej nga serbomëdhenjtë). Nacionalistët e tanishëm primitivë shkojnë aq larg sa edhe heroin e Kosovës, malaziasin Miladin Popović, e degradojnë si armik të shqiptarëve, edhe pse atë e vrau Beogradi serbomadh për arsye se u përpoq të nxirrte maksimumin për Kosovën në ato konstalacione. Prandaj ai e meriton të vlerësohet si më i merituar, sidomos edhe për faktin se nuk ishte shqiptar, se sa Fadil Hoxha dhe bashkëveprimtarët e tij politikë shqiptarë, nëse këtyre të fundit u takon ndonjë meritë për mbijetesën e Kosovës, për të ardhur deri te viti 1999...

Tashmë po bombardohemi edhe me lista të udb-ashëve dhe spiunëve, duke harruar qëllimisht se në Kosovën e ripushtuar edhe ata ishin hallka të të njëjtit sistem pushtues, siç ishin, ta zëmë, mësuesit dhe nëpunësit shqiptarë të atij sistemi.

vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

Më shumë si rezultat i kundërvënies së klanit politik slloveno-kroat-bosniak (Tito-Kardel-Bakarić), për të përballuar serbizimin total të Jugosllavisë nga klani serbomadh me në krye Aleksandër Rankoviç-in, se sa si meritë e angazhimit të titistëve shqiptarë në krye me Fadil Hoxhën, ndodhi faktorizimi i Kosovës dhe i shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi pas vitit 1966.

Në kuadër të reformimit të sistemit kushtetues të vitit 1974, Kosova avancoi në njësi hibride federale. Edhe pas këtij viti udb-ashët shqiptarë të KSA të Kosovës shpesh anatemohen pa të drejtë, më shumë se sa, ta zëmë, mësuesit, nëpunësit dhe kuadrot komunistë shqiptarë, edhe pse edhe të parët edhe të dytët u shërbenin ligjeve që miratonte i njëjti Kuvend (parlament) i Krahinës Socialiste Autonome Kosovës, i Republikës Socialiste të Serbisë dhe i Federatës Socialiste Jugosllave. Pra, anatemohet ta zëmë x  udb-ash i UDB-së së Kosovës dhe idhullohen kuadrot e Lidhjes Komuniste të Kosovës (si ta zëmë sekretari Ibrahim Rugova), edhe pse këta kuadro komunistë ishin udhëheqësit politikë të udb-ashëve. Në fakt, më e drejtë do të ishte të anatemoheshin vetëm ata udb-ashë që shkelnin e shpërdoronin ligjet që i hartonin e miratonin kuadrot komunistë, edhe ca më shumë duhet të anatemohen ata udb-ashë që komandoheshin vetëm nga Beogradi serbomadh, duke anashkaluar komandimin e tyre nga kryeqyteti i Kosovës, Prishtina, siç parashihej nga Kushtetuta e KSA të Kosovës dhe ligjet përkatëse. Akoma më shumë duhet të anatemohen udb-ashët dhe spiunët përkatës, që i shërbenin Beogradit milosheviqian pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë dhe Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut nga Kuvendi i Kosovës (korrik e shtator 1991); siç duhet të anatemohen edhe politikanët që i kanë shërbyer Beogradit milosheviqian, edhe nëse na kamufloheshin si të vetëquajtur liderë alternativë të demokracisë pluraliste. Paradoksi: Anatemohen edhe udb-ashë e spiunët që u kanë shërbyer vetëm Kushtetutës dhe ligjeve të KSA të Kosovës dhe madhërohen kuadrot drejtues komunistë, që ishin udhëheqës ideo-politik të të gjitha strukturave e subjekteve në KSA të Kosovës...

Edhe për Kryengritjen e armatosur çlirimtare (1998-1999), në krye të së cilës ishte Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës, nuk ngurrohet të bëhen mbivlerësime, devalvime, falsifikime. E kur nuk biem dakord për kriteret e vlerësimit të kësaj kryengritjeje të përjetuar, si do të jemi në gjendje për të vlerësuar rrjedhat e mëhershme historike. Prandaj doemos na plas skandali (më 18.09.2009), që kryetari i Republikës së Kosovës të dekorojë me titull heroi Ahmet Krasniqin, të cilin shteti i Kroacisë e ka shpallur kriminel lufte dhe, sikurse dihet, me tërë qenien e tij ai është përpjekur ti kundërvihet Kryengritjes çlirimtare në Kosovës. Çuditërisht, edhe ndaj këtij skandali heshtet, e po heshtin edhe konformistët (kryeministri, kryetari i Kuvendit etj.), që kanë ardhur në pushtet kryesisht në saje të meritave që kanë pasur gjatë kësaj Kryengritjeje.

Sugjerimi im konkret do të ishte që të mos prodhojmë më shumë histori sesa është në gjendje të mbajë Kosova dhe populli ynë, tu përmbahemi vetëm të vërtetave e fakteve dhe ti vlerësojmë ato realisht, në kohë e hapësirë; pasi edhe pas kaq shumë dekadave dhe fakteve kokëforta po shohim se sa vështirë është të jetësohet pavarësia, gjegjësisht shtetësia; që fajësojmë kuturu pse nuk është realizuar në vitin 1913, në vitin 1919, në vitin 1945 ose në vitet 1974 dhe 1981.

2. d. Gjallërimi i shoqërisë civile (qytetare) është faktor tjetër me rëndësi për zhvillim të përshpejtuar demokratik



Pothuajse në të njëjtin skematizëm të partive mund të fusim edhe shoqërinë civile, gjegjësisht shoqatat e organizatat joqeveritare. Mund që në Republikën e Kosovës kemi të regjistruar mijëra organizata joqeveritare (OJQ), por kjo nuk dëshmon se kemi të zhvilluar shoqërinë civile. Ekzistojnë dyshime se shumica e tyre janë formuar prej individësh për të përvetësuar individualisht e pameritueshëm donacione. Nuk më ka rastisur të dëgjoj për veprimtari të ndonjë shoqate, e cila nuk varet nga donacionet, por zhvillon aktivitete vullnetare (voluntariste, pa pagesë). Kjo e zbulon hilen e tyre, kjo dëshmon se ato nuk janë themeluar për shkak të kulturës qytetare të anëtarëve të saj. Në Perëndim janë me dhjetëra mijëra shoqata, gjegjësisht OJQ, që angazhohen pa kërkuar fare donacione, sepse qytetarët atje duan të angazhohen në kohë të lirë, ta zëmë, për të diskutuar për mbarëvajtjet e mangësitë në lagjet dhe në rrethet ku banojnë, për ndotje të ambientit, për varfërinë dhe ndihmat humanitare, etj.

Edhe qytetarëve po u mungon dukshëm edukata e kultura sociale, pjesë qenësore e shoqërisë demokratike. Për sqarim, po sjell shembuj.

Lexuesit mbase nuk do më besojnë se në Gjermani jam angazhuar bashkë me prindër të fëmijëve tanë që të pastrojmë e të lyejmë klasën e fëmijëve tanë në një gjimnaz të atjeshëm, meqë atë vit gjimnazi nuk kishte buxhet të mjaftueshëm (shtetëror). Shumica e prindërve ishin profesorë, avokatë, biznesmenë, nëpunës të lartë shtetërorë, meqë kryesisht fëmijët e nomenklaturës ia dalin të kualifikohen për gjimnaz. Njëri nga prindërit ishte milioner. Kur po mblidhnim të hollat për të blerë bojën, me të qeshur iu drejtova milionerit: Përse nuk ke angazhuar një firmë që të ngjyrosë klasën, por na le që të përlyhemi me bojë...!? Ai më shpjegoi se donte që djali i tij të krenohej me babanë, që ishte angazhuar si gjithë prindërit e tjerë për të pastruar e ngjyrosur klasën.

U turpërova dhe u shqetësova kur parvjet dëgjova rrëfimin e një plake norvegjeze, që ishte për vizitë tek një familje në Kosovë. Një ditë ajo kishte vizituar shkollën në fshat. Sapo kishte hyrë në oborr të shkollës, ishte lemerisur nga papastërtia e oborrit, që ishte i mbuluar me shishe e qese plastike e me mbeturina të tjera. Vetë i kishte mbledhur të gjitha, nën vështrimet tallëse dhe cinike të vendësve. Pastaj kishte lëshuar kujën kur ka vërejtur papastërtinë e nevojtoreve të shkollës. Edhe ato i kishte pastruar vetë. I kishte qortuar nikoqirët, pse në një kohë që i rregullojnë e pastrojnë aq mirë shtëpitë e tyre, nuk angazhohen për të pastruar shkollën e fëmijëve të tyre, të cilët po rrezikoheshin të infektoheshin nga ndonjë epidemi. Me para të veta ka ndërruar dyert e dritaret e thyera të shkollës, ka ndërtuar nevojtore të reja, meqë i ishin dhimbsur rreth 600 fëmijë nxënës të asaj shkolle. Edhe më shumë e kishte revoltuar arsyetimi i nikoqirëve, se shteti duhet të rregullojë e mbajë të pastra shkollat. Kjo u ishte kundërvënë: Pse duhet ti rrezikoni fëmijët tuaj duke pritur shtetin e varfër që të plotësojë obligimet e tij?

Këta shembuj janë tepër shpjegues për nivelin e edukatës e të kulturës së ulët sociale e qytetare, për të mos thënë edhe prindërore. Shumë veta mund të ndjehen të ofenduar për këtë vlerësim, pikërisht se u mungon kultura demokratike dhe jo pse shqetësohen për nënvlerësim të pamerituar.

Njëherë luta disa banuesve të pallatit ku po jetoja, që të angazhoheshim bashkërisht për të pastruar oborrin e shkallët e pallatit. Më kundërshtuan duke më thënë se, meqë vikam nga Perëndimi, dëshiruakam tu shes mend. Këso përjetimesh mund të sillja edhe më, por mjafton të shqetësohemi me kaq për kulturën tonë të ulët sociale, qytetare e demokratike. Papastërtitë e oborreve dhe të shkallëve të pallateve po na i shohin përditë të huajt që shkruajnë raporte për Kosovën. Dhe mund të marrim me mend se sa do të ndikohen nga kjo papastërti jona, si njerëz që janë, kur përpilojnë raporte. Këtë gjendje nuk mund ta arsyetojmë me varfërinë materiale, pasi këto janë varfëri të kulturës sociale, higjienike, ekologjike.

Nuk kemi kohë e leverdi të presim që të na sëmurë papastërtia ose që të na tallë bota. Qeveria duhet të marrë masa kundër shisheve e qeseve të plastikës, ta zëmë duke ua caktuar shitoreve që të kërkojnë nga blerësit 5 cent për çdo qese plastike, ose të detyrohen që të mbajnë vetëm qese letre, nëse duan ti japin falas. Për çdo shishe plastike e qelqi, për kanaçe të pijeve, të kërkohen nga blerësi 10 cent kaucion (parapagim), të cilat blerësi do ti marrë përsëri kur do ti kthejë ato të zbrazëta në shitore. Shumica e shteteve perëndimore kanë miratuar ligje për këtë çështje, prandaj, detyrimisht, për çdo lloj shishe e kanaçe mbahet kaucion, kurse qeset e plastikës pothuajse nuk jepen më pa pagesë. Pastaj banorëve të pallateve duhet tu vihen gjoba nga drejtoria sanitare komunale, nëse nuk i pastrojnë oborret e shkallët e pallateve, sepse banesat e tyre janë privatizuar dhe nuk u takon komunave që tua mirëmbajnë infrastrukturën e tyre përreth, etj. Pra, duhet të merren vendime të detyrueshme nga institucionet përkatëse komunale, që pronarët e banesave në pallate të krijojnë fonde për mirëmbajtje të infrastrukturës se pallateve të tyre, siç ndodh përgjithësisht në Perëndim. Po kështu edhe ata që marrin ndihma sociale për shkak të papunësisë dhe varfërisë, do të duhej të detyrohen të angazhohen në pastrim të qyteteve, me stimulim simbolik, pos ndihmës sociale, siç janë duke vepruar shumë shtete në Perëndim.

Janë shumë angazhime që u takojnë qytetarëve dhe jo shtetit e institucioneve publike, prandaj qytetarët duhet të ndërgjegjësohen për tu dalë zot përgjegjësive të tyre për të kontribuar në zhvillimin e gjithanshëm të shoqërisë demokratike. Nëse qytetarët nuk ndërgjegjësohen për përgjegjësitë e tyre qytetare, atëherë shteti demokratik duhet të gjejë mënyrat e përshtatshme për ti detyruar me angazhime që u përkasin.

Do të ishte interesante dhe me dobi po të bëheshin analiza sa më të gjithanshme e sa më gjithëpërfshirëse, se si ky popull dhe mërgimtarët e tij u angazhuan me përkushtim e sakrifica, vullnetarisht, patriotikisht e qytetarisht, gjatë viteve të 90-ta, për të mbajtur të gjallë gjithë sistemin e arsimit (i cili gabimisht quhej sistem paralel), për të organizuar gjithë atë solidaritet humanitar e kombëtar, për të ndihmuar minatorët dhe punëtorët që shteti serb i nxori nga puna, për të mbajtur skamnorët. Do të ishte interesante dhe me dobi po të bëheshin analiza sa më të gjithanshme e sa më gjithëpërfshirëse, se si një e ashtuquajtur OJQ, gjegjësisht shoqatë humanitare, e quajtur me emrin sublim NËNA TEREZË, kishte gjithë atë vullnet humanitar për të mbledhur e shpërndarë gjithë ato ndihma, edhe pse përndiqej nga regjimi pushtues serb. Do të ishte interesante dhe me dobi po të bëheshin analiza sa më të gjithanshme e sa më gjithëpërfshirëse, për vullnetin e madh të mërgimtarëve që ti jepnin gjithë ato ndihma financiare në Fondin e Republikës së Kosovës, bile edhe si tatim prej 3 për qind nga të ardhurat, e që për pjesën më të madhe të këtyre mjeteve, fatkeqësisht, nuk dihet se si e ku janë shpenzuar ose se si janë tjetërsuar nga individë të papërgjegjshëm të njëfarë qeverie në ekzil. Do të ishte interesante dhe me dobi po të bëheshin analiza sa më të gjithanshme e sa më gjithëpërfshirëse, për vullnetin e madh të mërgimtarëve për të dhënë gjithë ato ndihma financiare për Fondin VENDLINDJA THËRRET, fond ky i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës dhe mbase do të duhej kritikuar hezitimi i strukturave kompetente për të paraqitur një raport publik se sa mjete u grumbulluan, ku e si janë shpenzuar ato (edhe pse ai fond kishte karakter ushtarak). Ndoshta këtu do mjaftonte një shpjegim i përmbledhur, se atëherë shqiptarët kishin një vullnet e synim madhor kolektiv: Çlirimin e Kosovës nga pushtimi i egër serb. Por, gjithashtu, duhet të bëheshin analiza sa më të gjithanshme e sa më gjithëpërfshirëse, se përse i njëjti popull pas Luftës, ra përtokë, nuk po angazhohej vullnetarisht as për të ndihmuar njëri-tjetrin në pastrim të gërmadhave të qindra mijë shtëpive të djegura nga barbarët pushtues serbë, bile po angazhoheshin shumë pak për të ndihmuar me arkivole e tabute familjet që po rivarrosnin mijëra familjarë të tyre të viktimizuar. Mbase periudha e Luftës ia shterroi të gjitha energjitë kolektive popullit tonë për tu angazhuar që të bënin e ndërtonin shtetin dhe, prandaj, këtë duhet ta kenë ndëshkuar miqtë ndërkombëtarë me vonimin e dhënies se pëlqimit për të shpallur Republikën e Kosovës si shtet të pavarur e sovran. Filozofia popullore na mëson se më vështirë është ta mbash se ta fitosh lirinë. Se mos ndodhi që populli nuk pati më motiv e synim pasues, pasi u dalldis nga ajo fitore e madhe - Çlirimi i Kosovës nga pushtimi i egër serb. Gjithsesi, tani duhet ti mishërohet popullit motivi e synimi kurcial për shtetbërje, shtetndërtim e zhvillim ekonomik e demokratik të Republikës së Kosovës. Dhe këtë motiv e synim sigurisht që nuk do të mund tia mishërojnë ata që uzurpojnë pushtetin për ta shpërdoruar atë për të blerë e ndërtuar vila gjigante, për të blerë edhe makina të blinduara, meqë kështu duan të imponohen si më të rrezikuar nga të tjerët, për të blerë jeep-a e automobila luksoz, për të shpenzuar për të dashura e për ushqime në restorantet më luksoze, për të vënë shpërdorueshëm kapital për shtatë brezat pasardhës.

Nuk duhet të ketë gjendje pa zgjidhje, prandaj është e domosdoshme këndellja morale e sociale e popullit për ti dal zot vetes dhe shtetit të tij.



3. ZHVILLIMI EKONOMIK



Faktor me rëndësi për shtetbërjen dhe shtetndërtimin, për zhvillimin shoqëror e demokratik, është zhvillimi i përshpejtuar ekonomik i Republikës së Kosovës dhe shoqërisë sonë.

Niveli i zhvillimit ekonomik i shtetit tonë tani lë shumë për të dëshiruar.

Zhvillimi ekonomik i një vendi varet nga shumë faktorë, të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, por gjithsesi faktor me më rëndësi është vetë njeriu si qenie shoqërore, vullneti, shkathtësia dhe angazhimi i tij.

Në kohë e rrethana të ndryshme Kosova ka përjetuar zhvillim ekonomik, të themi zvarranik, për shkak se është kushtëzuar nga rrethanat pushtuese. Hovin e përshpejtuar dhe autentik të zhvillimit ekonomik e shoqëror Kosova e ka përjetuar në vitet 70-ta të shekullit të kaluar, pas reformave të mëdha kushtetuese të ish-Jugosllavisë në vitin 1974. Në atë kohë ndodhi një hovëzim i zhvillimit ekonomik, pasi klasa e atëhershme politike, në kuadër të kompetencave që përmbante Kushtetuta e KSA të Kosovës, orientoi zhvillimin ekonomik edhe në përpunim të pjesshëm të resurseve nëntokësore (xeheve) dhe jo vetëm në nxjerrjen dhe eksportimin e tyre. Kështu, gjigantët Trepça, termoelektrocentralet, ferronikeli, çimentorja në Han të Elezit, firma të mëdha, me dhjetëra mijë të punësuar, jepnin përfitime të mëdha, nga të cilat një pjesë i mbetej Kosovës për të zhvilluar infrastrukturën e saj. Këtë e shoqëroi edhe zhvillimi i përshpejtuar i arsimit, për të arritur nivelin kulmor që KSA e Kosovës të kishte rreth 32 mijë studentë në vitin 1981. Krahas këtyre zhvillimeve u formuan e ngritën edhe një mori fabrikash përpunuese, që punësuan dhjetëra mijëra punëtorë, siç ishin fabrika e amortizerëve në Prishtinë, fabrika e autopjesëve në Pejë, fabrika Ballkan në Therandë (Suharekë), ajo e gypave në Ferizaj, e elektromotorëve në Gjakovë, e akumulatorëve në Pejë, e Progresit në Prizren, e llamarinës në Vushtrri etj. Falë këtyre kapaciteteve KSA e Kosovës arriti edhe të eksportojë prodhime industriale dhe energji elektrike.

Krahas zhvillimit industrial edhe bujqësia, më pak blegtoria, përjetuan zhvillim të hovëzuar. KSA të Kosovës jo vetëm që i mjaftonin prodhimet bujqësore, por ajo eksportonte në njësitë e tjera të ish-Jugosllavisë. Në të gjitha tregjet e republikave të ish-RSFJ-së, prodhimet bujqësore të Kosovës kishin hapësirë e treg të qendrueshëm, sepse gëzonin namin e prodhimeve cilësore.

Gjithë atë zhvillim ekonomik, goxha solid për kohën dhe rrethanat, e shkatërroi invadimi i Serbisë në Kosovë, në vitin 1989, duke ia grabitur fillimisht të drejtat kushtetuese, pastaj duke shfuqizuar politikisht e juridikisht edhe klasën vasale politike të KSA të Kosovës (1981-1989) dhe duke përzënë nga puna qindra mijë shqiptarë të punësuar. Gjatë viteve 1990-1998 Serbia pushtuese ushtroi një shfrytëzim e zhvillim kolonial klasik në Kosovë.

Çlirimi nga pushtimi serb Kosovën e gjeti të shkatërruar në shumë plane, sidomos në atë ekonomik e social. Populli, në fazën fillestare, ishte i preokupuar me kthimin sa më të shpejtë në trojet e veta, për rivarrosjen e viktimave dhe ndërtimin e shtëpive të djegura. Në këto rrethana nuk kishte si përqendrohej vëmendja kolektive në zhvillimin ekonomik. Kolektivat e fabrikave të viteve të 90-ta ishin shkapërderdhur gjatë gati dhjetë vjetëve dhe ato pothuajse kishin harruar se si i kishin menaxhuar fabrikat e tyre. Mjetet financiare dhe energjitë që i kishte populli para Luftës i investoi kryesisht në ndërtimin e shtëpive. Vullneti i madh i kthimit të refugjatëve të Luftës dhe vullnet i madh i popullit për të rifilluar jetën, duke rindërtuar shtëpitë, po habisnin botën. Por popullit po i mungonin mjetet e punës, sidomos ato bujqësore, sepse ato i kishte shkatërruar e tretur Lufta, që ti ktheheshin me po me atë vullnet punës në bujqësi, siç u angazhuan për rindërtim të shtëpive. Edhe një pjesë e mjeteve financiare, të kursyera nga emigrantët, po shpenzoheshin në rindërtim të shtëpive dhe në ndërtim të shtëpive të reja, por, pakuptimshëm, po shpenzoheshin edhe për blerje të automobilave. Paralelisht mjetet financiare të emigrantëve po shpenzoheshin për të blerë kamionë, vinça, gurthyes, etj., por edhe ky lloj investimi ishte si një stihi dhe ngjante me një garë anarkike. Asgjëkundi nuk po dukeshin vetorganizime kolektive për të përllogaritur nevojat e Kosovës për të tilla mjete, askund nuk dukeshin organizime që do jepnin këshilla se në çfusha do të duhej të bëheshin investimet e para.

Në rrethanat e para të pas Luftës zuri të zhvillohej sidomos tregtia e mallrave ndërtimorë e ushqimorë, të importuara kryesisht nga Serbia dhe Maqedonia. Paralelisht zuri fill kontrabandimi me mallra që sjellin përfitime të mëdha, siç ishin nafta, duhani, sheqeri, mielli, kafja, ilaçet etj. Por përfitimet nga të gjitha importet shkonin kryesisht jashtë Kosovës. Kështu, po harxhoheshin kryesisht financat e emigracionit, që ua dërgonin familjeve për të rifilluar jetën në Kosovë.

Bashkësia ndërkombëtare, që tashmë menaxhimin e Kosovës po ia kalonte OKB-së, po vonohej të konsolidohej dhe mbase po vonohej, duke vështruar e vëzhguar nëse populli i Kosovës po bëhej në gjendje për të menaxhuar veten, gjegjësisht Kosovën. Meqë klasa politike e Kosovës nuk po bëhej në gjendje për të menaxhuar Kosovën, atëherë bashkësia ndër*kombëtare formoi e konsolidoi UNMIK-un si strukturë menaxhuese të Kosovës. Ajo i ndaloi veprimtarinë qeverisë së përkohshme dhe zuri të improvizojë struktura të reja që do të çonin drejt formimit të qeverisë së re, e cila do të dilte nga zgjedhjet e përgjithshme që do të organizonte UNMIK-u. Por qysh në fillim po hetohej se as UNMIK-u nuk donte, ose nuk mund të ishte në gjendje të menaxhonte me sukses tashmë proktetoratin e tij - Kosovën. Së pari nuk deshi, apo nuk mundi, të përcaktojë statusin e pronësisë të të ashtuquajturës pronë shtetërore dhe pronë shoqërore, që ndërkohë quhej pronë publike. Ndodhte kështu sepse në Këshillin e Sigurimit Serbia kishte ndikim të madh, kryesisht përmes Rusisë, e cila pretendonte se e gjithë prona shtetërore e shoqërore në Kosovë ishte pronësi e Serbisë. Megjithatë UNMIK-u vendosi të nisë privatizimin në Kosovë, me orientim që mjetet që do të dilnin nga privatizimi do të ngriheshin, për ti definuar me vonë nëse do ti jepeshin Serbisë apo Kosovës. Kurse vetëm 20 për qind e atyre mjeteve do tu jepeshin të punësuarve në fabrika, kooperativa, etj.

Parashikohej që privatizimi ti jepte impuls të ri zhvillimit ekonomik, por ai, i bërë në mënyrë tepër vulgare, korruptuese e manipuluese, nuk i realizoi parashikimet, pasi pjesa më e madhe e fabrikave dhe e kooperativave të privatizuara nuk ia dolën të riaktivizonin veprimtarinë e tyre ekonomike. Kjo ndodhte për shkak të garave të pandershme e korruptive, pasi qëllimi kryesor ishte çmimi sa më i lartë i shitjes dhe jo konceptet për menaxhim e për riaktivizim të tyre që të fillojnë me veprimtari ekonomike. Blerësit e tyre, që në të shumtën e rasteve nuk kishin koncepte zhvillimore ekonomike dhe prejardhjen e mjeteve blerëse i kishin të dyshimta, dukej se i blinin ato kryesisht për qëllime spekulative. Edhe ata që kishin qëllim të mirë, i harxhonin mjetet në blerje, dhe, edhe po të donin, nuk u tepronin mjete për ti futur ato në prodhimtari. Kjo mund të provohet në terren. Edhe më i vrazhdë ishte privatizimi i tokave të kooperativave, të cilat pastaj mbesnin djerrë dhe copëtoheshin për tiu shitur spekulantëve e bujqëve të interesuar.

Me kalimin e kohës, vetë UNMIK-u në njërën anë, dhe qeveritë e Kosovës, qeveritë komunale si dhe strukturat e tjera shtetërore e publike, në anën tjetër, që kishin kompetenca të kufizuara dhe që i mbikëqyrte UNMIK-u, nuk hartuan projekte e ligje për të nxitur investimin në prodhimtari dhe në bujqësi e blegtori. Mungesa e ligjeve shkaktoi anarki në segmentet që po i shohin dhe që po i irritojnë qytetarët, siç janë pompat e benzinës, ambulancat, barnatoret private, në urbanistikë, në energjetikë, në gastronomi, etj. Ta zëmë, ekonomia e lirë e tregut u keqkuptua dhe u shpërdorua në dhënie të licensave korruptive, duke prodhuar kështu konkurrencë të pandershme e anarkike dhe duke ua rrezikuar mjetet e investuara investorëve paraprakë dhe investorëve të rinj. Në asnjë rast nuk kishte plan se sa pompa benzine do i mjaftonin Kosovës në mënyrë që të mos jepeshin licensa vetëm për hir të plaçkës që do merrte shefi përkatës për dhënie të licensës. Në asnjë rast nuk kishte plan se sa ambulanca e barnatore do u duheshin qytetarëve, por jepeshin licensa vend e pa vend, siç praktikohet të thuhet, vetëm për të marrë haraç shefat që i lëshonin licensat për to. Në asnjë rast nuk u hartuan e miratuan plane urbanistike të qyteteve, që të dihet se ku mund dhe ku jo, të bëhen ndërtime të reja, pasi anarkia në këtë fushë u interesonte shefave në komuna që të merrnin haraç për dhënieve të lejeve ose për tolerim të ndërtimit ilegal, që pastaj të legalizoheshin. Kështu po harxhoheshin dhe po rrezikoheshin mjetet financiare, të cilat, po të investoheshin më arsyeshëm në prodhimtari, do rigjeneronin zgjerim të prodhimtarisë. Struktura shtetërore po shtireshin se janë të paafta për të ndaluar importimin dhe kontrabandimin ilegal të naftës, cigareve, barnave (ilaçeve) dhe mallrave të tjera që sillnin përfitime të mëdha. Madje ato struktura prodhonin çakërdisje edhe në sektorin e sigurimit pensional shtetëror dhe në sektor të sigurimeve private. Në asnjë shtet të zhvilluar e demokratik të botës nuk ndodh që shteti tua marrë përdhunshëm sigurimin pensional të punësuarve dhe ato mjete të (keq)menaxhohen pastaj privatisht, nga një grupim individësh, siç ndodhi me Trustin e Kursimeve Pensionale.



vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

3. a. Energjia elektrike e prodhuar nga TEC-et duhet të jetë orientim parësor për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik



Po nisem nga premisa se kemi shtet dhe se këtë shtet e ndoron qeveria që doli nga zgjedhjet e fundit; po nisem nga premisa se kësaj qeverie UNMIK-u do ia kalojë shpejt pjesën më të madhe të kompetencave që i takojnë; po nisem nga premisa se kjo qeveri është e predispozuar për të menaxhuar Republikën e Kosovës drejt një zhvillimi të përshpejtuar ekonomik. Pra, nuk dua ta paragjykoj, siç janë të prirur rëndom shumë të pakënaqur; po dua të nisem nga premisa e dëshiruar, se edhe populli ynë është i predispozuar që ti qaset me të gjitha energjitë zhvillimit të përshpejtuar ekonomik e shoqëror, si faktor kryesor për shtet-bërje, shtetndërtim e zhvillim demokratik të shoqërisë, për të paraqitur disa propozime konkrete për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik.

Urgjenca e të gjitha urgjencave është energjia elektrike, meqë pa rrymë elektrike nuk mund të pish as edhe një kafe expresso; pa shkuar më tej, që, bie fjala, nuk ke se si të shkruash e publikosh qoftë edhe një tekst të vogël.

Fatmirësisht, ose fatkeqësisht, varësisht nga këndvështrimi, Kosovës i ka takuar të ketë rezerva të mëdha të thëngjillit. E thashë fatkeqësisht, sepse këto rezerva të mëdha të qymyrit janë një nga faktorët kryesorë përse Serbia e do Kosovën që ta ketë pjesë të saj, para patriarkanës së Pejës, kishës së Deçanit ose manastirit të Graçanicës. Bile këtë pasuri të madhe pothuajse e kemi shndërruar në mit.

Vërtet, është e pakuptimtë që kemi gjithë këtë pasuri thëngjilli dhe mbetemi në terr.

Tani nuk kemi nevojë të filozofojmë për këtë pasuri e as të vazhdojmë me mitizim të saj, por ta shfrytëzojmë që të dalim nga kolapsi i tanishëm energjetik dhe ti japin një shtytje zhvillimit të përshpejtuar ekonomik e shoqëror. Përcaktimi fillestar më i keqi, për momentin, do të ishte nëse ne orientohemi që privatët të ndërtojnë TEC-e (termoelekrana) gjigante, siç është planifikuar TEC-i C. Në këtë rast Kosova do të ketë përfitime të vogla nga këto TEC-e, sepse, privatët, do të investojnë kapitale të mëdha vetëm nëse ne u krijojmë, pos sigurisë, edhe privilegje të mëdha, që të shfrytëzojnë në maksimum këtë pasuri dhe ambientin tonë ekologjik. Zallamahia e krijuar, se vetëm investimi privat mund ti bëjë hajër këtij vendi dhe mund të na nxjerrë nga kriza e tanishme, duhet të marrë fund, pasi ka prova të bollshme se edhe investimi shtetëror mund ti sjellë shtetit fitime të mëdha, që do jenë në të mirë të gjithë popullit. Kurse investitori privat, sigurisht i jashtëm, pasi të brendshëm sikur nuk kemi, përfitimin e madh që do të nxjerrë nga investimi në energjetikë, do e nxjerrë jashtë Kosove, nuk do e riinvestojë në Kosovë. Shembullin më të keq për këtë e kemi Ferronikelin, ku shfrytëzohet si mall pa zot xehja jonë, ku njerëzit tanë shfrytëzohen tamam si skllevër dhe përfitimet kolosale pronari i nxjerr jashtë Kosove. Shumë do më interesonte të dija se çfarë përfitimesh të tjera ka Kosova nga Ferronikeli, pos atyre rrogave skllavëruese që marrin të punësuarit fatkëqinj aty, por për këtë ndoshta do na informojnë objektivisht kompetentët.

Mundësia e parë konkrete dhe më fatlume e fitimprurëse për të ndërtuar TEC me kapacitet prej rreth 600-700 MW është investimi që do bënte Trustit i Pensioneve. Ky fond duhet tu kthehet atyre që paguajnë në të dhe menaxhimin e tij duhet ta bëjnë këshillat që do zgjedhin kontribuesit ose, deri kur të mund të ndodhë kjo, menaxhimin e tij duhet ta bëjnë këshillat që do i zgjedhë komisioni parlamentar për pensione dhe qeveria.

Në Gjermani, ku u detyrova të specializohem për sigurime pensionale private, as kontributet që paguhen në sigurime pensionale private nuk mund të dilnin jashtë shtetit, pasi shteti i garanton kontribuesit. Për ata që nuk e dinë, mjetet e fondit të Trustit të Pensioneve, u janë dhënë hua firmave të jashtme me kamatë qesharake (rreth 1,8 për qind), që nuk mbulojnë as inflacionin e tyre, ose janë investuar në aksione të shpifura në bursa Perëndimore. Ka ndodhur kështu në kohën kur bankat e huaja në Kosovë kërkojnë kamatë rreth 15 për qind për kreditë që japin në Kosovë dhe Kosovës i duhen shumë mjete investive në prodhimtari e shërbime. Në Gjermani shteti menaxhon fondin e pensionit shtetëror dhe huazon pothuajse të gjitha mjetet nga sigurimet pensionale private (që janë nga kontributet private për pensione private). Sikur Trusti i Pensioneve ti investonte mjetet në TEC, rritja e këtij fondi do të ishte rreth 30 për qind në vit. Nga kjo do të përfitonin të gjithë kontribuesit, pasi pensionet do ti merrnin shumë më të larta se sa me (keq)menaxhimin që po i bëhet tani këtij fondi. Qysh kur ishte z. Bajram Kosumi kryeministër, i pata shkruar një letër nga Gjermania lidhur me mjetet e Trustit të Pensioneve. Shansin e fitimit të madh personal e kisha sikur ato mjete ti jepeshin hua korporatës më të madhe botërore të sigurimeve, ku isha i angazhuar, me kamatë shumë më të lartë se sa ishin depozituar gjetiu, por unë i propozova Kryeministrit Kosumi që Trusti të formojë bankë të vetën dhe të jepte kredi zhvillimi në Kosovë, me kamatë ta zëmë vetëm 5 për qind, duke dalë kështu më i fituar se sa me depozitim jashtë Kosove, me kamatë prej rreth 1,8 për qind. Një bankë që mund ta formonte Trusti do u bënte konkurrenë bankave të huaja në Kosovë dhe do i detyronte ato që të ulnin kamatën për kreditë që po jepnin. Unë parapëlqeva interesin e Trustit, gjegjësisht të Kosovës, para interesit personal, sepse po të vendoste Trusti tia huazonte firmës ku punoja unë me kamatë shumë më të lartë se deri atëherë, unë kisha fitim një honorar prej 0,5 për qind. Por kryeministri Kosumi nuk denjoi të më kthente as një përgjigje të thjeshtë me shkrim dhe as të më thërriste në bisedime, pasi në Kosovë mbretëronte një praktikë idiotësie, që kryeministri dhe ministrat të mos u kthejnë përgjigje qytetarëve kur u shkruajnë. E sa për provë, çdo qytetar i Kosovës, jo emigrant, por edhe me banim në Kosovë, mund ti shkruajë letër (elektronike) kanzelar-es (kryeministres) ose presidentit të Gjermanisë dhe e siguroj se do marrë përgjigje të menjëhershme (elektronike) dhe të mëpastajme me postë, posa të jetë hartuar përgjigjja konkrete.

Varianti i dytë do të ishte që shteti ti huazojë këto mjete të fondit (Trustit) shtetëror të pensioneve me kamatë vjetore prej rreth 5 për qind , që do të ishte dyfishi i kamatës që përfiton tani ky fond, dhe të ndërtonte shpejt e shpejt një TEC me kapacitet 600-700 MW.

Për të ndërtuar një TEC të këtij kapaciteti do të duheshin rreth 800 mijë euro për MW, gjegjësisht rreth 500 milionë euro. Një kësi TEC-i mund të ndërtohet brenda dy vitesh. Kjo do të zgjidhte kolapsin e tanishëm energjetik. Kusht paraprak është që të sigurohet lidhja me rrjetin ndërkombëtar, ta zëmë përmes Maqedonisë, Shqipërisë, etj., duke mënjanuar lidhjen e tanishme vetëm përmes Serbisë, përderisa nuk arrihet marrëveshja ndërshtetërore se kjo lidhje nuk do të shpërdorohet, siç po ndodh tani, sa herë që ti teket Serbisë që të pengojë prodhimin e rrymës nga TEC-et aktuale të KEK-ut.

Ja, pra, një zgjidhje e shpejtë, praktike dhe me përfitime për Trustin, për buxhetin e shtetit dhe për qytetarët. Vetëm qorrat e horrat nuk do e pëlqenin këtë zgjidhje të shpejt e me përfitime. Vetëm shpërdoruesit e Trustit e qeveritarë mjeranë do të pengonin një kësi menaxhimi me interes të shumanshëm, duke u arsyetuar me mungesë të kompetencave, ligjeve ose me këshillat e ndërkombëtarëve.

Në planifikimin afatmesëm shteti do të duhej të ndërtonte TEC-e me kapacitet prej 10.000 MWh, ose 10 TWh (teravat). Për këtë orientim e vendim madhor do duhej ndoshta të mbahej referendum. Po të vendoset e të realizohet ndërtimi i TEC-eve me kapacitet prej 10 TWh, atëherë secilit qytetar do të mund ti falej 1 MW në vit, që do të ishin rreth 2 milionë MW në vit, që do të thotë rreth 200 orë ose 8,3 ditë të prodhimit në vit. Po kështu për të nxitur zhvillimin e përshpejtuar ekonomik do të mund tu faleshin firmave nga dy MW në vit për çdo të punësuar, që do të thotë për rreth 500 mijë të punësuar do të dhuroheshin 1 milion MW, ose rreth 50 orë të prodhimit të TEC-eve me kapacitet prej 10 TWh. Edhe po tu dhuroheshin qytetarëve dhe firmave rreth 500 MWh, Kosova do të shiste energji në Kosovë e do të eksportonte 9.500 mijë MW në orë, që do të thotë afër 500 mijë euro në orë (nëse çmimi i shitjes do të ishte vetëm 50 euro për MW, edhe pse tani Kosova po blen rrymë me çmim prej rreth 100 euro për MW). Në ditë Kosova do shiste rreth 230 mijë MW dhe do fitonte rreth 11,5 milionë euro ose rreth 4 miliardë euro në vit. Kjo do ti mundësonte Kosovës të bëhej shteti më i zhvilluar në rajon.

Për ata që kanë shqetësime për ekologjinë dhe për brezat e ardhshëm, të cilëve ne do ua harxhuakemi kështu rezervat e qymyrit, do të thosha se shqetësohen për mungesë të informimit. Aktualisht Gjermania ka TEC-e të qymyrit me kapacitet prej mbi 55.000 MWh (në vitin 2005 kishte 46.642 MWh). Ndërsa sa i përket shpenzimit të qymyrit, për 30 vite, TEC-et me kapacitet prej 10.000 MWh do të mund të harxhonim vetëm 3 për qind të rezervave tona. Dhe pas 30 viteve, Kosova e zhvilluar, mbase nuk do prodhonte më rrymë nga qymyri, sepse niveli i zhvillimit ekonomik e shoqëror do të rritej deri në atë nivel sa të gjendeshin fusha të tjera për sigurimin e të ardhurave.

Në vazhdim po sjell një tabelë të vitit 2005 lidhur me prodhimin e energjisë elektrike në Gjermani dhe llojet e elektranave (sipas Entit Federativ të Statistikave të Gjermanisë):



Prodhimi bruto i elektranave në Gjermani në vitin 2005:



Lloji i elektranës            Prodhimi bruto në MWh        Përqindja

TEC-e me qymyrgur            26.661                    21,875  %

TEC-e me qymyr të murrmë      19.981                    16,394  %

TEC-e me gaz                        20.235                    16,602  %

Elektranat bërthamore           21.346                    17,514  %

Elektrana me erë                    18.428                    15,120  %

Hidrocentrale                           8.763                      7,189  %

Elektrna me lëndë të tjera                6.464                      5,303  %

Gjithsej:                          121.878                100      %



Po rikthehem edhe një herë te leverdia. Kostoja e ndërtimit të TEC-it modern në Gjermani është rreth 800 mijë euro për MW, por për shkak se do të ndërtohet në Kosovë dhe për lehtësi llogaritjeje po e rrumbullakoj në 1 milion euro për MW (edhe pse do kushtonte vërtet më lirë, pasi pjesët e ndërtimit joteknik do ti bënin firmat e vendit). Duke u bazuar në këtë kosto të investimit, rezulton se kostoja për 1 MW është vetëm rreth 4 euro. Pra, duhet të kemi parasysh investimin në TEC prej rreth 1 milion euro për 1 MW dhe kohën e amortizimit përfundimtar 30 vjet (24 MW në ditë x 365 ditë x 30 vjet, baraz me 262.800 MW). Sigurisht që kësaj kostoje duhet ti shtohet pastaj kostoja e qymyrit dhe kostoja e punës dhe e mirëmbajtjes. Mbase kostoja e përgjithshme do të jetë diku rreth 11 euro për MW. Në një debat televiziv në Gjermani, nga një profesor vendës dëgjova para ca ditëve se kostoja e prodhimit të 1 MW rrymë në Gjermani ishte rreth 12 euro.

Nëse këto të dhëna janë të përafërta, atëherë duhet të ishim fare të pamend nëse do prireshim që të investonin vetëm të huajt e jo vetë shteti ynë. Për ndërtimin e TEC-eve me kapacitet edhe deri në 10.000 MW shtetit tonë do të jenë të gatshëm ti japin kredi institucione të mëdha financiare dhe unë e kam testuar këtë gatishmëri, bile kredi afatgjatë deri në 30 vjet dhe me kamatë rreth 4 për qind në vit. Tek e fundit, nëse Norvegjia nuk po i privatizon burimet e naftës, rafineritë përpunuese dhe rrjetin tregtues, por i ka në pronësi dhe po i menaxhon shteti, përse Kosova duhet të privatizojë ose të japë me koncesion qymyrin që është pronë e të gjithë qytetarëve, gjegjësisht e shtetit të qytetarëve!

Për ata që nuk kanë ide dhe guxim dhe arsyetohen se nuk kemi kuadro profesionalisht të formuar për të udhëhequr punën teknike e menaxhuese, ekzistojnë përgjigje. Firmat që do ofrohen për të ndërtuar TEC-et ofrojnë edhe staf inxhinierik deri sa të aftësohet stafi ynë. Dhe stafin tonë inxhinierik mund ta përgatisim gjatë ndërtimit të TEC-eve, kështu që kur ato të lëshohen në prodhim, stafi ynë teknik do të jetë i përgatitur. Këtë mund ta bëjmë duke hapur fakultet përkatës dhe duke sjellë nga jashtë rreth 20 profesorë të afirmuar përkatës për të ligjëruar pesë vite, me rrogën që do na kërkonin ata. Paralelisht do të hapnim edhe shkolla të mesme për kualifikimin e një pjese të kuadrit të mesëm teknik që do të punësohen në këto TEC-e.

Në këto TEC-e me kapacitet prej 10 TWh do të punësoheshin të paktën rreth 30 mijë veta. Po ta llogarisnim rrogën mesatare të një punonjësi rreth 1.000 euro në muaj, na del se do shpenzoheshin rreth 360 milonë euro paga në vit. Prej këtyre, një pjesë do hynin në fondin e pensioneve, në fondin e sigurimeve shëndetësore, në buxhet të shtetit si tatim në paga. E shpresoj se sigurimi pensional, shëndetësor, i papunësisë dhe tatimi në paga bruto, së bashku, nuk do të duhej të kalonin 20 për qind të bruto-pagës (në Gjermani është shumë më i lartë). Pasi të paguheshin të gjitha sigurimet dhe tatimi, do mbetej që rroga mesatare e të punësuarve të ishte rreth 850 euro neto në muaj.

Gjatë ndërtimit të TEC-eve do angazhoheshin qindra firma vendëse, me mijëra punëtorë, që do kryenin punë ndërtimore, para se të vinin instalimet teknike (turbinat, gjeneratoret etj.) dhe kështu do fillonte menjëherë gjallërimi voluminoz i punësimit, gjegjësisht i ekonomisë.

Për ata që e kanë të vështirë të kuptojnë e besojnë se kjo është e mundshme, po parashikoj se për të ndërtuar TEC-e prej 10.000 MWh do të duhej një kredi prej rreth 12 miliardë eurosh (edhe për infrastrukturë, për nxjerrje e transport të qymyrit, për kualifikim të stafit profesional dhe të tjera). Kur të paguajmë kredinë dhe kamatën, kur të paguajmë të gjitha shpenzimet e tjera në paga etj., do na dalin të paktën 3-4 miliardë euro fitim neto në vit. Argumentit se do të na ndotet ambienti po bëhem paksa arrogant për tiu kundërvënë: Po besoj se nuk i kemi hundët më të holla se gjermanët dhe as mushkëritë më delikate, pasi mbi 20.000 MWh prodhohen nga TEC-et e qymyrit vetëm në krahinën industriale të Rajnës dhe Rurit, madhësi kjo e përafërt me Kosovën. Kurse për ata që kanë merakun e brezave të ardhshëm, besoj pas 30 vjetëve do të shohim se si do tia bëjmë, meqë ky brez do konsumonte vetëm rreth 3 % të rezerva që ka aktualisht Kosova.

Në përmbyllje të këtyre propozimeve konkrete e të këtij rasti të madh, shtrohet pyetja hamletiane: do të vendosim që të kemi nga 1.500 euro të ardhura për çdo banor në vit vetëm nga rryma, apo duam të presim pa dinjitet që të na mbajë bota (e cila edhe mund të lodhet dikur) me donacione e ndihma humanitare, për shkak se dëshirojmë ajër të pastër dhe të ruajmë qymyrin për rreth 30 brezat që do vinë pas nesh? Them se është e moralshme që brezi i tanishëm të mund të harxhojë hisen e vet prej 3 për qind. Siguroj se të gjitha TEC-et me kapacitet prej 10.000 MWh, me nivel të tanishëm teknik të modernizimit, do të prodhojnë më pak pluhur e CO2, se sa janë duke prodhuar TEC-et e tanishme të konsumuara teknikisht (të cilët atëherë do ti nxjerrim nga prodhimi).

Pos rrymës këto TEC-e do lironin energji aq të madhe termike, sa do të mjaftonin të ngrohnim pjesën më të madhe të qyteteve të Kosovës dhe do të tepronte bollshëm edhe për sera. Kjo do të bënte që të kursehej mazuti, gazi dhe druri djegës. Edhe ky burim do të sillte përfitime. Edhe hiri tashmë është mall dhe para disa kohe jam pyetur nga një firmë e huaj nëse shteti do të pranonte të shiste hirin e tanishëm të TEC-eve, meqë qenka me vlerë për ndërtim rrugësh dhe si lëndë e parë për material ndërtimor.

Sa i përket hidro-energjisë, Kosova ka pak ujë rrjedhës dhe nuk besoj se do të mund të arrihej kapaciteti maksimal prej rreth 150 MWh edhe sikur ti shfrytëzonim maksimalisht kapacitetet ujore të lumenjve tanë. Por rezervuarët e hidrocentraleve (liqenet) do ishin me shumë vlerë për të akumuluar ujin për ujitje, për TEC-e dhe për pije, pos që do të shfrytëzoheshin për përfitim rryme. Për Dukagjinin pjellor një hidrocentral / rezervuar në Grykën e Rugovës do kishte vlerë të shumanshme: për rrymë, për ujitje, për TEC-e që do të ndërtoheshin pranë basenit të qymyrit në mes të Klinës e Gurakocit. Pastaj ai liqen do ia shtonte bukuritë natyrore Rugovës dhe kështu do nxitej turizmi malor. Një digë e betonit në ngushticën e Grykës në kilometrin e 7-të do të sillte përfitime të shumëfishta po të kishim parasysh se sa do të kushtonte diga dhe hidrocentrali prej rreth 50 MWh.

Sa i përket përfitimit të energjisë nga era dhe nga dielli, Kosova tani për tani nuk është në gjendje të investojë, sepse kostoja për një kilovat është shumë herë më e lartë se sa në TEC-et me qymyr. Nëse 1 KW nga TEC-i e ka koston e prodhimit rreth 1,5 cent, 1 KW nga era ose nga energjia solare e ka rreth 20 gjegjësisht 25 cent (që do të thotë gati 20 fish më shtrëjtë). Në Bashkësinë Europiane ndodhin shumë investime në këtë energji alternative e ekologjike, por me subvencionime nga Brukseli dhe nga shtetet përkatëse. Por edhe Brukseli tani po i orienton politikat energjetike kryesisht drejt TEC-eve me qymyr. Nëse në vitin 2000 në BE prodhoheshin 2.898 TWh (2.898.000 MWh), deri në vitin 2020 planifikohet që prodhimi të rriten në 3.988 TW.

Them se këto propozime të konkretizuara nuk kanë përse të skualifikohen si iluzione fantastike e utopiste, sepse vërtet janë të realizueshme dhe tepër të dobishme. Ne nuk kemi pse të shtiremi më të zgjuar e më ekologjistë se sa BE-ja, e cila tani politikat energjetike po i orienton drejt prodhimit të rrymës kryesisht me qymyr. Pastaj duhet ti bëjmë llogaritë dhe nëse na dalin, se sa më të fituar do të dalim, po qe se shteti do investonte (me kredi të huazuara) e do i menaxhonte këto TEC-e me fitime të llogaritura si më lart, nga investimet që do ti bënin e shfrytëzonin të huajt, atëherë duhet të vendosim për investime e fitime të shtetit tonë. Paragjykimet se nuk jemi të zotet, se do vidhen kreditë, janë një marrëzi, pasi bankat që do jepnin kreditë dhe do përkujdeseshin që ato të investoheshin vetëm në TEC-e.

Ndoshta nuk do bëhesha teprueshëm i bezditshëm po të shtoja edhe një vlerë të madhe të koordinimit kombëtar: Që të mos ndotet e rrezikohet Bregdeti shqiptar me ndërtim të TEC-eve, pasi aty do ti kalojmë pushimet ne dhe turistët e huaj, më e qëlluar do të ishte që edhe Republika e Shqipërisë ti jepte kredi shtetin tonë, që TEC-e të ndërtohen kryesisht në Kosovë dhe kështu edhe Shqipëria do zgjidhte krizën e tanishme energjetike dhe do ruante Bregdetin nga ndotjet e TEC-eve me mazut.



3. b. Nxerrja dhe industria përpunuese e xeheve duhet të jetë orientim shoqërues për zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik



Pos shansit të madh që kemi me energji elektrike, një rast tjetër të madh e ka Republika e Kosovës me nxjerrjen dhe përpunimin e xeheve të shumëllojshme që ka. Meqë specialistët kanë të dhëna më të kompletuara, për shumëllojshmërinë, për sasinë, për cilësinë dhe për leverdinë e pasurive tona minerare, nuk do të ndalesha në këtë lëmi. Mjafton të kem shprehur mendimin e hidhëruar, se nuk duhet të bëjmë gabimin si me Ferronikelin, sepse nga ato që po dëgjoj, vetëm me fitimet neto që po realizon pronari brenda një viti, ka kaluar sasinë e investimit (blerje dhe rinovim). Ky është shembulli më flagrant, se si nuk duhet t ua dhurojmë privatëve të huaj pasuritë tona minerare për çmime qesharake. Po ta kishim të paprivatizuar, edhe për Ferronikel, do kishim mundur të merrnim kredi, meqë stafin profesional e kishim, por po që se do mungonin kuadrot profesionale, firma që do e riparonte, do vinte në dispozicion stafin e saj, derisa të ishte aftësuar stafi vendor. Po të dija ku mund të merren të dhënat për fitimet që ka shteti nga kjo firmë, do isha kurioz ti dija. Kurse sa për rrogat e të punësuarve, jam informuar se janë të nivelit të një skllavi (rreth 250 euro në muaj merr furrtari!). Mbase mund të dalë e vërtetë se shteti ynë ia shet kësaj firme një ton xehe për 20 cent! Njësoj është edhe keqtrajtimi i të punësuarve aty, ngjashëm me firmat që ushtrojnë shfrytëzim barbar në ndonjë shtet të Afrikës. Ndërsa skandali me çmimin e rrymës, 35 euro për MWh, kur KEK-u e importon atë me çmim rreth 80-100 euro për MWh, është vërtet skandal që nuk meriton koment. Kontrata përkatëse duhet të jetë lidhur në rrethana korruptive, prandaj do i kishte bërë nder Kosovës ai që e ka firmosur, të denoncojë vetën e tij duke pranuar e dëshmuar shumën korruptive që ka marrë për të hedhur firmën e tij. Prokuroria do të ishte dashur të hetonte atë kontratë dhe po që se e pranon këtë formë të denoncimit publik, le të më trajtojë mua si denoncues konkret. Ky rast diskriminues duhet të nxit bizneset private në Kosovë që ti bëjnë padi gjyqësore Shtetit, pse ia jep rrymën Feronikelit për 3 cent KW kurse bizneset tona private e paguajnë 12 cen (katër herë më shtrejtë)!

Për gjigantin Trepça po shpresoj se dikush nga kuadrot e mëhershëm duhet të ketë bërë projekte dhe parashikime për mjetet që nevojitën për ta riaktivizuar dhe për leverdinë ekonomike të tij. Se mos janë duke shfytëzuar nacionalistët serbë shkritoren në Zveçan, prandaj na bëjnë zhurmë politike për të krijuar tymnajë kamufluese për një shpërdorim të tillë ilegal. Shteti i Kosovës tani ka të drejtë të huazojë kredi, prandaj nëse është me leverdi, duhet ta aktivizojë këtë gjigant, edhe për hir të mitit që kishim në të kaluarën për të. Njësoj do duhej vepruar edhe me xehe e xeherore të tjera, pasi metaleve tashmë u ka hipur shumë çmimi.

Qeveria e Kosovës duhet të çlirohet nga mania e privatizimit. Rëndom shtetet e zhvilluara europiane privatizojnë vetëm ato firma që nuk japin fitime, kurse ato që japin, i mbajnë për vete, për të pasuruar buxhetin e shtetit, i cili rrit mirëqenien sociale të qytetarëve, zhvillon infrastrukturën, etj.



vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

3. c. Firmat e vogla dhe të mesme prodhuese janë shpirti i zhvillimit të përshpejtuar ekonomik



Zakonisht palca e kapitalizmit të zhvilluar janë firmat e vogla dhe të mesme private. Kjo ndodh sepse energjia investuese dhe rrezikuese të menaxhimit të përkushtuar të individëve është e madhe. Individi me këto karakteristika e potenciale investuese e menaxhuese, interesohet të shfrytëzojë në mënyrë sa më ekonomike e sociale fuqinë punëtore, duke e llogaritur atë si pjesën më të vlefshme të firmës së tij. Ai përkujdeset që punëmarrësit të kenë trajtim të merituar; të kënaqen sa më shumë me pagën, të jenë sa më të shëndetshëm dhe sa më të kualifikuar për punë. Kjo ishte përparësi kryesore e sistemit kapitalist ndaj sistemit socialist, ku në rastin e parë dihet se e kujt është prona dhe prandaj edhe meraku për ta rritur atë, kurse në rastin e dytë, prona ishte e secilit dhe e askujt. Për këto arsye nuk ekzistonte meraku i përkushtuar për ta rritur pronën socialiste. Ndryshe nga kapitalizmi i zhvilluar, kapitalizmi (ynë) vulgar aktual është jonjerëzor dhe nuk mund të shtyjë përpara zhvillimin ekonomik, shoqëror e social. Në kapitalizmin e zhvilluar gjithë të punësuarit informohen për sukseset dhe fitimet e firmës private, aksionere e shtetërore, punëmarrësve u mundësohet të kenë hise në fitime, pos pagës që e kanë të kontraktuar individualisht në fillim të punësimit, prandaj janë të motivuar të angazhohen me përkushtim, kurse në kapitalizmin vulgar pronarët punëdhënës provojnë të luajnë rolin e zotit, që shpesh degjeneron në banditizëm. Në kapitalizmin e zhvilluar vetë punëmarrësit interesohen për të rritur e mbrojtur pasuritë e punëdhënësit, kurse në kapitalizmin vulgar punëmarrësit janë të pavullnetshëm, mundohet të vjedhin firmën, ti bishtnojnë përkushtimit në punë, sepse punëdhënësi nuk ngopet vetëm me djersën e punëmarrësve, por ndonjëherë ai do edhe gjakun dhe trupin e tyre. Në kapitalizëm të zhvilluar formohen sindikata të fuqishme të punëmarrësve dhe shoqata të punëdhënësve, të cilat koordinojnë kryesisht rritjen e pagave, sipas parametrave e konjunkturave të zhvillimit ekonomik, duke evituar kështu sa më shumë protestat e grevat e punëmarrësve, kurse në kapitalizmin vulgar punëmarrësit e kanë të vështirë të formojnë sindikata dhe prandaj të drejtat e tyre janë të ndrydhura. Për pasojë, kapitali i punëdhënësve në kapitalizëm të zhvilluar (social), që tashmë po quhet me termin ekonomia sociale e tregut (gjetje gjermane), trajtohet e ruhet me përkushtim edhe nga punëmarrësit, kurse në kapitalizmin vulgar, kapitali i punëdhënësit rrezikohet nga rebelimi i punëmarrësve, i cili mund të përshkallëzohet në trazira të zgjeruara sociale. Këto relacion tashmë po përjetojnë tansformime edhe në Perëndim, pasi gjithnjë e më shumë po vjen në shprehje ekonomia e globalizmit (me imponimin amerikan) dhe pasojat e para të këtij rëndi të ri botëror po duken në sfond përmes krizës së rëndë financiare në Amerikë, rrjedhimisht edhe në Evropë Perëndimore. 

Për momentin, në Republikën e Kosovës, jemi në fazën e parë të kapitalizmit vulgar, sepse nuk kemi shumë punëdhënës që kanë virtytet dhe aftësitë e një punëdhënësi të mirëfilltë, sepse punëdhënësve tanë u mungon profesionalizmi dhe ndërgjegjja sociale.

Aktualisht në Kosovë nuk kemi kushte dhe kemi pak biznesmenë të mirëfilltë për themelimin e ngritjen e firmave të mesme prodhuese. Kapitalizmi ynë vulgar dominohet nga tregtarët matrapazë. Aktualisht në Kosovë mungojnë njerëzit e projekteve dhe kreditorët e tyre për të formuar firma të mesme private të prodhimit. Aktualisht në Kosovë mungon energjia elektrike, si faktor i parë kushtëzues për të startuar e gjallëruar firmat e mesme private. Aktualisht në Kosovë mungon shteti, i cili do të nxiste e koordinonte formimin dhe suksesin e firmave të mesme prodhuese. Aktualisht në Kosovë nuk mund të motivohen firmat e huaja për të investuar në Kosovë, sepse, që në fillim, pronarët e tyre ballafaqohen me terrin elektrik dhe me burokracinë e korruptuar dhe të paaftë, si dhe me sistem të ngatërruar fiskal e me gjyqësi të mjerë e të korruptuar. Pushtetarët mund të mashtrojnë qytetarët e Kosovës se së shpejti do të vijnë investitorë të huaj, pasi i kanë kushtet e favorshme për investim. Por nuk po ndodh ardhja e tyre, sepse që të vijnë ata, duhet të krijohen kushte. E, kushti më i parë është rryma elektrike, të cilën nuk e kemi dhe siç po duket nuk do ta kemi edhe për disa vite me mendësitë e qasjet e tanishme (fabrikat nuk mbahen me gjeneratorë). Kusht i dytë janë ligjet dhe administrata funksionale dhe nuk duket që i kemi. Kusht i tretë janë punëtorët e kualifikuar dhe me kulturë e përkushtim për punë, që nuk duket ti kemi etj. Investitorët e huaj janë të informuar për këto e kushtet të tjera të disfavorshme që kemi aktualisht në Kosovë, prandaj ata nuk vijnë që ta rrezikojnë kapitalin e tyre.

Nuk mund të quhen biznesmenë e tregtarë ata që sapo të kenë ngritur firmë me mjete që nuk u dihet prejardhja ose me huazime mashtruese dhe me kamatat e fajde të larta, që fitimin e parë e harxhojnë për tu blerë vetura e banesa të dashurave të tyre, që fitimet e para i harxhojnë për të plotësuar qejfet e tekat e prostitutave të tyre.

Vështirë se mund të kenë suksese firmat që ngrejnë e menaxhojnë ata që nuk kanë njohuri elementare se si menaxhohet firma dhe as atëherë kur kemi menaxherë të aftësuar profesionalisht, por të pandershëm e të pabesë, të cilëve, po iu besua menaxhimi i firmës nga pronari, vetëm shikojnë se si ta vjedhin e shpërdorojnë, sepse ende nuk kanë kulturë e përvojë menaxhimi.

Vështirë se mund të kenë sukses firmat që nuk kënaqen edhe me suksesin që është diç më i lartë se kamata e kredive bankare, por synojnë me çdo kusht e mjet rritjen e qindpërqindtë të investimit brenda një viti, mendësi kjo që vjen, ose është kopjuar, nga mendësitë kriminale të kontrabandës dhe krimit të organizuar.

Fatmirësisht kemi disa individë me talent, shpirt e kulturë prej biznesmeni, me shpirt patriotik dhe ndërgjegje sociale. Këta po ngrejnë firma dhe po investojnë në prodhim e punësim, por po ballafaqohen me vështirësi të shumta, siç janë pamundësia për marrje të kredive me kamata ekonomike, që po ballafaqohen me mungesën e rrymës, që po ballafaqohen me korrupsion dhe burokracia shtetërore, që po ballafaqohen me biznesmenë konkurrues të pandërshëm që i marrin tenderet me lidhje e ryshfete, etj. Druaj se këto vështirësi do i lodhin këta individë të mrekullueshëm dhe do ti detyrojnë të dorëzohen (bankrotojnë).

Shteti duhet të krijojë kushte dhe atmosferë për ngritjen e firmave të vogla e të mesme prodhuese, sië po ndodh kjo në Evropë Perëndimore, duke shkuar aq larg, sa edhe ti subvencionojnë me mjete të shtetit, për të ulur papunësinë. Kushti i parë është që tu sigurojë rrymë (për mundësitë shkrova më lart) dhe kushte të tjera që duhet ti përpilojnë vetë shoqatat e këtyre firmave. Kjo do rriste përgjegjësinë dhe ndershmërinë e pronarëve të këtyre firmave që të paguajnë tatimet. Shteti duhet tua njohë firmave gjithë investimin për zgjerimin e tyre, që shoqërohet me rritje të punësuarëve dhe pastaj të marrë tatim vetëm në fitimin neto, që nuk prish punë po qe edhe 20 për qind. Firma Mercedes ose Siemens në Gjermani, për shembull, paguan zero euro tatim-fitim, pasi shteti ua njeh investimet në rritjen e tyre, që shoqërohen me punësime të reja. Pra, këto firma kanë fitime neto prej dhjetëra miliardë eurosh në vit, por atyre u mundësohet të investojnë gjithë fitimin, duke u liruar në fund nga pagesa e tatim-fitimit. Në këtë rast fitimin shteti e ka nga zvogëlimi i papunësisë dhe i ndihmave sociale që u jep të papunëve e pastaj edhe nga tatimi në pagat dhe nga tvsh-ja e mallrave që prodhohen e që dalin në shitje nga këto firma. Nga kjo rrjedh se firmat gjermane nuk i demotivon tatimi në fitim prej 39 për qind (pothuajse dyfishi i nivelit të tatimit në Kosovë) dhe as tvsh-ja prej 19 për qind, pasi nga i pari lirohen për shkak se u njihet i gjithë investimi, kurse të dytin e paguajnë konsumuesit e prodhimeve të tyre.



3. d. Rigjallërimi dhe zhvillimi i hovshëm i bujqësisë dhe i blegtorisë është tepër i domosdoshëm për të dalë sa më shpejt nga kjo krizë e madhe e papunësisë dhe e varfërisë në fshat



Edhe më i painformuari gjatë rrugëtimeve, ta zëmë nga Prishtina në Ferizaj, mund të shohë se bujqësia dhe blegtoria janë fare të pazhvilluara, bile në atë nivel sa domosdo ndjen keqardhje. Dikur fushat buzë rruge ishin me ara pa fund me luledielli, panxharsheqer, grurë, që sot janë pothuajse tërësisht të djerra, ose akoma më keq, të shpërfytyruara me ndertime të pasistemuara dhe copëzuar në parcela të vockla. Për fshatarësinë tonë dikur këto fusha veprimtarie ishin mundësia e vetme për mbijetesë. Atëherë shumica e popullsisë jetonte në fshat.

Ishte një kohë jo fort e largët kur tokat e punës në Kosovë punoheshin cep me cep, kullosat gjithashtu shfrytëzoheshin cep me cep. Bile hapeshin toka të reja duke shkulur shkurre e duke i kthyer ato në vreshta, grunishte e pemishte. Ato prodhime mbulonin kërkesat e tregut vendës dhe një pjesë plasohej në tregjet e ish-Jugosllavisë, qoftë nga vetë prodhuesit, qoftë nga tregtarët. Fillesa e rënies së përkushtimit për bujqësinë e blegtorinë duhet të ketë ndodhur që kur fshatarët kanë filluar të emigrojnë në Perëndim. Që atëherë e ka fillesën edhe një si parazitizëm, kur familjet nisën të prisnin ndihmat e emigrantit dhe nuk punonin vetë në bujqësi si përpara. Pastaj ky mosinteresim u rrit gjatë shpërbërjes së ish-Jugosllavisë, pasi prodhimet bujqësore nuk kishin mundësi të plasoheshin në ato tregje dhe tregu i Kosovës nuk ishte në gjendje ti absorbonte prodhimet bujqësore vetëm brenda sezonit. Sot një pjesë e madhe e fshatarëve nuk duan të merren me bujqësi e me blegtori dhe arsyetimet më të shpeshta të tyre janë se nuk kanë leverdi. Po të ishte e vërtetë kjo edhe mund të arsyetoheshin. Por kur sheh se fshatari ynë nuk kultivon as edhe një leh me perime, qoftë vetëm për hobby, që ti ketë të freskëta dhe ekologjike, atëherë mund të thuhet se ata i ka përfshirë dembelizmi e parazitizmi. Kurse mua më ka rastisur të informohem nga ata që merren me kultivimin e bujqësisë dhe të blegtorisë, se ka fitime. Një mik imi në Maqedoni kishte mbi njëmijë dele. Fitimi neto vjetor e ka rreth 70 mijë euro. Ka të punësuar 8 veta, barinj e baxhoxhinj, me pagë mujore. Një përllogaritje e thjeshtë: njëmijë dele mund të blihen për 60-80 mijë euro. Rezulton se investimi për të blerë njëmijë dele shpaguan veten pothuajse brenda vitit. Kush mund ti thotë këtij biznesi se nuk është me leverdi!? Por habia ime ishte shpjegimi i mikut, se nuk mund të gjesh barinj e baxhoxhinj shqiptarë, pasi e përçmojnë këtë profesion. Të gjithë barinjtë e baxhoxhinjtë i kishte torbeshë. Një tjetër i njohur imi në Rugovë mezi bëri 80 dhi. Më shpjegoi se fitimin mesatar mujor e kishte rreth 700 euro neto. Por u detyrua ti shiste pas katër vjetëve, meqë nuk gjente bari për të punësuar dhe së fundi filluan ta përçmojnë gruaja e vajza, të cilat rronin në qytet, duke i thënë se kundërmonte erë dhish. Një tjetër i njohur në Dukagjin më shpjegoi se kishte një fermë me 21 lopë. Tani ky fermer dorëzon prodhimet ditore në fabrikën e qumështit, për të cilat merr rreth 5.200 euro në muaj. E pyeta për fitimin neto. Me tha me tallje: 2.200 euro më dalin që ti trajtoj lopët si në hotel, pastaj ato më japin mesatarisht një viç në vit. Një bujk që kultivon speca e takova kur po bënte pazar me një emigrant që po i blinte ato për ti plasur në tregun gjerman. Më shpjegoi se nga një hektar speca fiton rreth 6.000 mijë euro. Një profesor me shpjegoi për levërdinë e investimit në plantacione mollësh, dardhësh, etj. I solla këta shembuj për tua kundërvënë atyre që thonë se nuk ka leverdi të merresh me bujqësi e me blegtori. Ka nga ata që do të donin të merreshin, e dinë që kanë leverdi, por ankohen se nuk kanë ku të huazojnë mjetet për të blerë vegla bujqësore dhe kafshë, për të ndërtuar stalla, depo frigoriferi, etj. Bankat nuk të japin kredi për këto fushëveprimtari dhe, edhe nëse ti japin, i kanë kamatat tepër të larta (rreth 15 për qind në vit), i kanë afatshkurtëra, që mund ti përballojë vetëm ndonjë tregtar ose ndërtues.

Kur tua shtosh këtyre se edhe një pjesë e tokave të kooperativave i kanë blerë ca matrapazë dhe i kanë lënë të djerra, që të presin kur të rritet çmimi dhe ti shesin duke i copëtuar ato, atëherë po shihet së në çgjendje të mjerueshme është bujqësia dhe blegtoria.

E kuptoj, nuk mund të rrojë fshatari me një ose dy lopë, pasi ato kërkojnë përkushtim gati sa një fermë dhe po kaq e mundimshme është shitja e qumështit të tyre, pasi qumshtoreve nuk u leverdis të shkojnë për tia marrë atë sasi të vogël qumshëti. E kuptoj, nuk mund të rrojë fshatari me 40 ar tokë. Por shtrohet pyetja: kanë të drejtë njerëzore pronarët ti lënë djerrë tokat dhe kullotat e tyre!?

Edhe pse mund të bezdis të bezdisurit me këto shpjegime, pasi pandehin se dinë gjithçka, po u shtoj shpjegimeve të mësipërme se aktualisht shumicën e fshatarëve i kemi të dëshpëruar, të zhgënjyer e të stresuar. Si shumë të varfër që janë, ata medoemos duan të mbajnë makinë që të shkojnë në qytet për të pirë kafe, ose të shkojnë në shitore për të blerë bukë, meqë më nuk e gatuajnë bukën në shtëpi, ose për të blerë perime, meqë vetë nuk i kultivojnë më në fushat e tyre. Kurse fshataret duan të kenë fustane mode për dasmat, synetllëqet e ahengje të tjera të shumta, që ngjasojnë me ato të aktoreve kur shkojnë në ndonjë festival filmi, dhe mundësisht për çdo aheng, të kenë fustan të ri, nga ato më të modës, pasi të mëparmin ia kanë parë gratë dhe do të ndjeheshin të humbura në garën që do të ndodhë. Fshataret duan të kenë fustane të veçanta në mbrëmje semimature, mature, brucoshiade e absolventiade, njësoj si vajzat e qakerdisura të qytetit. Kështu, duke jetuar mbi mundësitë reale, fshatarët nga dita në ditë po bankrotohen shpirtërisht e psikikisht. Për këtë gjendje, shpresë të fundit kanë dërgimin djemve në Perëndim, ose vajzat ti martojnë në Perëndim...

Cilat janë rrugëzgjidhjet, pasi për të përshkruar, nxirosur e kritikuar gjendjen, po e bëjnë të gjithë, kryesisht në kafene, ku po kalojnë pjesën më të madhe të kohës aktive?

Meqë pushtetarët nuk kanë kohë të merren me hallet e fshatarësisë, mbi 50 për qind të popullsisë, nga se pushtetarët merren vetëm me punë të mëdha, do të duhej që vetë fshatarët të mendojnë për rrugëzgjidhjet, në bashkëpunim me ekspertët dhe biznesmenët. Dhe cilat do ishin format e bashkëpunimit? Ta zëmë, fshatarët kanë shqetësim se po të mbjellin perime, vështirë se do të mund ti plasojnë në treg, pasi shohin shumë bujq që digjen në diell sipër traktorit me speca e domate duke pritur blerës, dhe mendojnë se ashtu u kalon gjithë jeta. E vërtetë është se tregu i Kosovës është i vogël për ti konsumuar brenda sezonit ato pak perime që po prodhojnë bujqit. Por pas sezonit dyqanet tona po furnizohen me perime nga importi. Sikur investitorët e vegjël e të mëdhenj të dinin se më me leverdi kanë të investojnë në depo frigoriferi, se sa në pompa benzine ose kafe e restorante, atëherë do të orientoheshin në këtë fushë të invenstimit. Për një kafene ordinere duhen investuar të paktën 30 mijë euro, plus qirasë mujore. Një depo frigoriferi prej 300 metra kub kushton rreth 30 mijë euro. Në të mund të deponohen rreth 50 ton speca, ose 150 ton domate. Specat mund ti blihen bujkut në arë me 20-30 cent kilogrami, kurse domatet me 10 cent, të ruhen 2-3 muaj në depo dhe pasi të ikë sezoni, të nxirren në treg me çmim të dyfishtë. Pastaj në depo mund të futet një zarzavate tjetër dhe një tjetër, duke e shfrytëzuar rreth katër herësh në vit. Besoj se përllogaritja e fitimit do dalë e lakmueshme, pasi sikur edhe vetëm 10 cent për kile të fitohen, depoja do paguante vetën brenda vitit. Ky përfitim do nxiste zhvillimin e bujqësisë, pasi kur fshatari di se e ka të shitur prodhimin një vit përpara, ai motivohet për ta kultivuar. Pastaj biznesmenët investues do mund të konsultoheshin me profesionalistë për të investuar në punishte për përpunim të perimeve, etj. A nuk është idioteske të blejnë piceritë tona hudhra nga Kina apo salcë domatesh që importohet nga Italia, edhe pse lënda e parë (hudhra dhe domatja) këtu është me bollëk dhe do të rritej kultivimi i tyre sikur të kishin blerës që do i përpunonin? Ky lloj bashkëpunimi do nxiste bujqësinë, sepse kultivuesit e perimeve nuk do të kishin më problem shitjen. E njëjat vlen për pemët. Profesori i pemëtarisë më pat shpjeguar se një hektar pemishte me mollë ose dardhë jep në vit rreth 40 ton. Investimi fillestar është rreth 13 mijë euro për hektar, mirëmbajtja vjetore rreth 800 euro. Prodhimtaria e frytshme e një pemishte zgjat rreth 20 vjet. Le të llogarisin ata që dinë, nëse ka ose nuk ka leverdi. Mua më rezulton se ka, prandaj është gjynah që ne të konsumojmë kryesisht pemë importi. Sigurisht, biznesmenët investues nuk do të duhej të harronin se në tregjet e Perëndimit do të mund të depërtonin edhe përmes emigracionit tonë. Vitin e kaluar takova një emigrant që eksportoi speca. Në secilën maune kishte fitim rreth 7 mijë euro, meqë prodhimet bujqësore të Kosovës janë të liruara nga dogana në BE. Kurse para vitesh, gjatë një takimi me pronarin e rrjetit më të madh tregtues në BE, ALDI, ky më shfaqi gatishmërinë për të blerë gjithë prodhimin e perimeve dhe pemëve të Kosovës, por për këtë, tha ai, janë të nevojshme sidomos depot me frigoriferë dhe infrastruktura përcjellëse, pasi gjithë bota i stazhionon perimet nga ara në depo e pastaj gjen tregjet për to.

Një problem serioz për zhvillim të bujqësisë paraqet copëzimi i tokave për shkak të ndarjes së familjeve. Lidhjet emocionale, deri në kult, të fshatarit me tokën, bëjnë që ai të mos e shesë tokën edhe kur nuk e shfrytëzon, dhe nga ky shkak shumë tokë punuese del jashtë prodhimit. Për parcela të vogla nuk leverdis të blihen makineri bujqësore dhe prandaj pronarët i lënë djerrë. Zgjidhja e kësaj pengese do të ishte ose sistemimi i tokave, ose shitja atyre që ia dinë vlerën bujqësisë, por jo me çmimet emocionale, por reale. Marrja me qira e tokave që tani nuk punohen dhe punimi i tyre nga ndonjë firmë bujqësore, është një zgjidhje tjetër e leverdishme. Konsideroj se ministria e bujqësisë do të duhej marrë me seriozitet këtë çështje. Në fund të fundit, kjo është edhe përgjegjësi e saj. Përndryshe, a ka më turp që ne, në Kosovë, që ishte hambari i Shqipërisë, siç vlerësohej dikur, të lëmë dhjetëra mijë hektarë tokë të plleshme të shndërrohen në djerrina e të varemi nga importi i drithërave nga Serbia? Si të arsyetohet kjo?

Sa për blegtori dihet mirëfilli se Kosova ka deficit të madh. Tregtarët e Kosovës importojnë qumësht nga Sllovenia, djathë nga Danimarka, mish deri edhe nga Brazili. Në mungesë të qumështit, që do dorëzonin fermerët tanë, disa qumështore të këtushme importojnë qumësht pluhur dhe na e përziejnë me ujë.

Për të dy këto fushëveprimtari do të duhej bashkëpunim i bujqve, blegtorëve, ekspertëve dhe i investitorëve, që të mund të thithnin sa më shumë donacione që shpejt do vijnë nga Brukseli. Nuk duhet të përsëritet gabimi i viteve 1999-2003, kur donatorët ankoheshin se nuk iu paraqiteshin projekte e kërkesa për bujqësi e blegtori.

Tashmë po pritet që BE-ja të interesohet shumë për të ndihmuar zhvillimin e bujqësisë e të blegtorisë në Kosovë. Brukseli subvencionon shumë bujqësinë e blegtorinë në BE. Edhe shteti i Kosovës, posa pushtetarët të lirohen nga punët e mëdha, duhet të merret më me përkushtim me këtë sektor. Fshatarët mund të kuptojnë arsyen pse shteti ynë i varfër nuk mund t i ndihmojë, por nuk do të mirëkuptojnë pushtetarët për mosinteresimin e për mospërkrahjen, qoftë edhe vetëm morale.

Tashmë duhet të kuptohet se nuk bëhet rrushi me urata, por me shatë e lopata, thotë një proverb popullor, prandaj fshatarët, blegtorët, specialistët, investitorët dhe pushteti, duhet të bashkëpunojnë e ti qasen më seriozisht zhvillimit të bujqësisë e të blegtorisë, pasi nuk është në interes të askujt, sidomos aktualisht nuk është në interes të shtetbërjes e të shtetndërtimit, nëse fshatarësia bankroton.



 vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

3. e. Bankat dhe firmat e sigurimeve duhet të disiplinohen e të kontrollohen, pasi bankrotimi i tyre shoqërohet me pasoja edhe sociale



Në gjithë shtetet e zhvilluara dihet se bankat dhe firmat e sigurimeve luajnë rol shumë të madh në zhvillimin ekonomik të vendit. Në Kosovë, siç po shihet, bankat dhe sigurimet përgjithësisht po luajnë rol të kundërt, pse të mos themi se janë të angazhuara që të plaçkitin Kosovën sa më shumë e sa më shpejt. Dëshmi e parë për këtë është dhënia kredive sipas një procedure fyese, me kamatë të lartë dhe me afatizim të shkurtër. Të tilla kredi nuk do tu leverdisnin as kredimarrësve në vendet shumë të zhvilluara, prandaj, atje kamatat janë shumë më të ulëta, me afate më të gjata, për aq sa u leverdisë kredimarrësve. Kjo mund të dëshmojë se këto banka janë të orientuara të mbledhin sa më shumë para nga depozituesit, që ato tua mbajnë pa kamatë, ose me një kamatë fare simbolike dhe pastaj ato ti japin hua me kamata të larta.

Bankat në Kosovë ende nuk janë banka të mirëfillta, sepse nuk kanë CIP-cod-e të tyre, siç i kanë bankat në shtetet e mirëfillta.

Tregun bankar në Kosovë e zotërojnë bankat e huaja dhe tashmë mund të thuhet me shqetësim, se banka vendore Republika e Kosovës pothuajse nuk ka. Në fillim u themluan ca banka vendore, por doli se ato ishin themeluar për qëllime hileqare dhe falimentuan duke u shkaktuar dëme klientëve.

Një bankë qendrore shtetërore ekziston pothuajse vetëm sa për simbolikë, pasi Republika e Kosovës nuk ka valutë të vetën dhe nuk ka asnjë marrëveshje me BE-në, gjegjësisht me Bankën Europiane në Frankfurt, për të menaxhuar sasinë e valutës së BE-së, që është në qarkullim si valutë e vetme komunikuese në Kosovë. Rrjedhimisht, Republika e Kosovës nuk ka si të bëjë politikë monetare përderisa nuk ka bankë shtetërore dhe përderisa nuk ka qasje në bashkëmenaxhim të euros.

Në mungesë të një banke shtetërore, e cila do koordinonte kursin dhe kamatën e valutës në qarkullim, Republika e Kosovës do të duhej të themelonte, të paktën, një bankë zhvillimore, me kapitalin themelues të mjeteve që janë grumbulluar nga privatizimi. Përmes kësaj banke do të mund të koordinohej tregu i kamatave dhe qytetarët e Kosovës do të kishin një bankë që nuk do u bënte trajtim diskriminues, sepse, vështruar në aspektin bankar, qytetarët sikur janë shndërruar në mall të pazot.

Mundësi tjetër tepër e favorshme është që Trusti i Pensioneve të themelonte bankë të vetën dhe përmes asaj banke do menaxhonte mjetet e depozituara në fondin pensional, duke ua rritur atyre mjeteve vlerën, shumë më shumë se sa po ndodh tani me (keq)menaxhimin privat të tij. Prandaj, qeveria duhet të vendos sa më parë që Trusti të menaxhohet nga shteti i Kosovës edhe për interesa të atyre që paguajnë në të kontribute për pension të pleqërisë e të invaliditetit.

Edhe firmat e sigurimeve janë institucione të dyta që grumbullojnë e menaxhojnë të holla të shumta, por ato tani nuk po janë transparente për të publikuar pronarët e vërtetë dhe bilancet e tyre dhe për të informuar opinionin se si i menaxhojnë financat e tyre, që i kanë grumbulluar nga qytetarët debitorë të Kosovës. Si shumë përflitet se disa firma të sigurimeve, në dukje vendore, kanë pronarë formal të Kosovës, por janë të themeluar me kapital të dyshimtë. Prandaj është me rëndësi që qytetarët klientë të tyre të jenë të informuar saktësisht, që veprimtaria e këtyre firmave të jetë sa më transparente dhe të publikojë bilancet periodike, siç ndodh me firmat e sigurimeve në Perëndim dhe kur ato dalin shumë të fituara, të shpërblejnë edhe klientët, ta zëmë, duke ulur nivelin e sigurimit të automjeteve.

Një shembull tepër flagrant më bën të dyshoj se mos firmat e sigurimeve e kanë kapur shtetin. Bëhet fjalë për makinat e huaja që hyjnë në territorin e Republikës së Kosovës, e që janë kryesisht të bashkatdhetarëve emigrantë. Ato makina paguajnë sigurimin e rregullt në vendet nga vijnë dhe dënohen të paguajnë sigurim ekstra kur hyjnë në Kosovë, edhe pse sigurimet e përhershme që kanë, u vlejnë edhe për Kosovën. Në prag të verës së vjetshme e pata ngrit këtë shqetësim para ministrit të brendshëm dhe ai më pat premtuar se do ti qasej me përkushtim për ta trajtuar këtë çështje. Më pastaj nuk jam informuar se deri ku ka shkuar zbërthimi dhe riparimi i kësaj çështjeje, mos ndoshta sigurimet kanë ndërhyrë për të vazhduar më tej plaçkitjen e emigrantëve tanë.

Se si mund të shpërdorojnë mjegullnajën sigurimet, do sjell për ilustrim një ndodhi. Para katër vitesh mu desh të veja për varrim të një mik në Kosovë.  Gjendesha ne Tiranë. Me mua erdhi edhe një mik nga Tirana me jeep-in e tij, i regjistruar e i siguruar në Tiranë. Në kufi, në të hyrë në Kosovë, na u desh të paguajmë 40 euro sigurim ekstra, edhe pse automobili do të kthehej brenda dite në Tiranë. Po atë ditë, i revoltuar, i bëra një letër kryeminstrit Pandeli Majko, me kërkesë se duhej të ndërhynte për ta hequr reciprokisht atë sigurim ekstra. Z. Majko, në vend të përgjigjes me shkrim, më foli në telefon për vështirësitë, pasi mund të mos pranonte UNMIK-u. E luta ti bënte një shkresë z. Steiner, përmes së cilës do ta paralajmëronte se Shqipëria do ta hiqte njëanshmërisht sigurimin ekstra për makinat e regjistruara e të siguruara në Kosovë. Shoqërisht më premtoi se do ti shkruante, edhe nëse do të provokonte ndonjë keqkuptim. Pas rreth dy javësh Steiner shkoi në Tiranë dhe firmosi marrëveshjen për heqjen reciproke të sigurimit ekstra. Miku Pandeli më telefonoi sërish, më dha sihariqin për marrëveshjen e firmosur dhe më tha si me të qeshur se shqiptarët e dy anëve të kufirit të kanë borxh që u bëre nxitës i heqjes reciproke të sigurimit ekstra. Mbase firmat e sigurimeve tani mund të më hidhërohen, sepse u janë zvogëluar plaçkitjet përmes sigurimit ekstra që ua bënin pronarëve të makinave të regjistruara e të siguruar në këto dy shtete. Mund të merret me mend se në një vit mund të qarkullonin në të dy drejtimet rreth 1 milionë makina, të cilat detyroheshin të paguanin të paktën nga 40 euro, që do të thotë rreth 40 milionë euro në vit. Shpresoj se qeveria jonë do të angazhohet me përkushtim që sa më parë të heqë edhe sigurimin ekstra për makinat e bashkatdhetarëve emigrantë.

Mund që është miratuar ligji përkatës për sigurimet private pensionale, sepse po dëgjoj herë pas here reklama përkatëse. Nëse po, sa janë të sigurta dhe transparente firmat që kanë filluar këtë veprimtari, pasi shteti ynë është i detyruar të mbrojë qytetarët e vet nga mashtrimet e shpërdorimet, gjegjësisht, të kontrollojë se si menaxhohen mjetet që paguajnë qytetarët për sigurime private pensionale. Në Gjermani sigurimet private pensinoale e kanë të ndaluar të nxjerrin jashtë shtetit kursimet e qytetarëve për pensione private. Kurse në Kosovë, për habinë time, maksimalisht 5 % e mjeteve të Kursyera në Trust të pensioneve mund të mbahen në Kosovë. Gjithësesi: absurde. Prandaj duhet rishikuar ligji përkatës, sepse mund të ndodh që ndërkombëtarët kanë imponuar një ligj që tu shkoj për shtati atyre që kanë pasur për qëllim përvetësimin dhe tjetërsimin e kursimeve në Fondin e pensioneve.



3. f. Shëndetësia tashmë po menaxhohet si biznes, prandaj duhet të reformohet



Sigurisht që do të bëhesha i bezdisshëm po të ndalesha në analizën, sado të shkurtër, të gjendjes katastrofale në shëndetësi dhe të kriminalitetit të madh që po ndodh në këtë lëmi, pasi është shkruar, folur e përfolur me tepri. Por nuk do të ngurroja të numëroja disa krime kryesore, pavarësisht se Ministri aktual po mundohet të na bind me të kundërtën, duke e stërpërseritur: Shëndetësia nuk është në krizë.

- Provizioni që u jepej njerëzve të ministrisë kur ajo shpallë dhe jep tender për blerje të ilaçeve të listës (në qeverinë e kaluar përflitet të ketë bërë hatanë këshilltari i ministrit të shëndetësisë...);

- Vjedhja e ilaçeve të listës pozitive nga depot shtetërore dhe nxjerrja e tyre në treg si kontrabandim i tyre;

- Provizioni që merrej / jepej kur licensoheshin panevojshëm barnatore të reja;

- Provizioni që merrej / jepej kur licensoheshin teprueshëm ambulanca e klinika private;

- Provizioni që merrej / jepej kur licensoheshin farmacistë të Maqedonisë e të Shqipërisë, edhe pse ata nuk vinin të punonin në Kosovë (sepse është kusht për dhënie të licensës për barnatore të kesh farmacist, pavarësisht faktit se në barnatore do të shesin të pakualifikuarit);

- Provizioni që merrej / jepej kur licensoheshin për tregtim ilaçesh edhe matrapazët, sikur ilaçet të ishin patate, pa pasur përfaqësim ekskluziv të ndonjë firme prodhuese farmaceutike;

 - Vjedhja e ilaçeve në spitale;

- Mosangazhimi i dinjitetshëm i mjekëve në spitale, duke i porositur të sëmurit që të shkojnë në ordinanca të tyre private;

- Prishja e qëllimshme e pajisjeve të sofistikuar teknike në spitale, për të detyruar të sëmurët të shkojnë te privatët;

- Tolerimi i importimit dhe i tregtimit të ilaçeve ilegale nga Serbia, të palicensuara, të padoganuara e të pakontrolluara;

- Korruptimi i mjekëve për të lëshuar receta vetëm të ilaçeve të firmave që i kanë korruptuar;

- Punësimi hileqar i mjekëve në spitale me orar të plotë të punës, sa për të marrë pagë shtetërore, për të marrë ryshfet të kushtëzuar nga pacientët fatkëqinj, për të vjedhur ndonjë ilaç atje dhe angazhimi i tyre i gjithëvullnetshëm në ordinaca private;

- Provizioni i detyruar që merrej / jepej për të licensuar ilaçe të reja etj. etj.

A ka rrugëzgjidhje për gjendjen katastrofale në sistemin shëndetësor? Sigurisht që ka.

- Duhet të fillohet nga reforma madhore që secili banor të sigurohet privatisht, në sigurimin shtetëror, i cili duhet të themelohet, dhe në sigurimin privat te firmat private. Ta zëmë, secili banor po të detyrohej të kishte sigurim bazë, minimal prej 10 eurosh në muaj, nëse nuk punon dhe 30 euro në muaj, nëse është në marrëdhënie pune, shëndetësisë do i krijohej buxhet privat më i madh se sa i tanishmi. Për ata që nuk kanë fare të ardhura dhe që janë të varfër, sigurimin privat të tyre do të duhej të paguhej nga buxheti i shtetit, kurse për të gjithë ata që janë të punësuar, do duhej tu merrej përqindja nga paga. Për përshtatje të këtij niveli do të duhej të vendoste një komision ekspertësh që do përbehej nga ekspertë përfaqësues të qeverisë, të sigurimeve private, të shoqatës së pavarur të mjekëve, të shoqatës se spitaleve publike, të shoqatës së tregtarëve grosistë të ilaçeve, të shoqatës së barnatoreve, etj. Ky do të caktonte nivelin bazë të sigurimit, tarifat mjekësore në spitale e ambulanca shtetërore, në klinika, ambulanca e ordinanca private, të cilat do të paguheshin nga fondet e sigurimeve shëndetësore dhe jo më drejtëpërsedrejti nga pacientët. Gjithashtu, ky komision do të vendoste çmimin e ilaçeve, gjegjësisht blerjen e tyre nga prodhuesit, gjegjësisht nga përfaqësuesit ekskluzivë tregtues të tyre. Orientimi i çmimit tregtues të ilaçeve do të duhej të ishte çmimi bazë i prodhuesit, plus 20 për qind për tregtarët e mëdhenj dhe përfaqësues ekskluzivë të tyre, plus 30 për qind për barnatoret ose spitalet.

Për të reduktuar shkuarjen e pothuajse të panevojshme të qytetarëve të siguruar për tu kontrolluar te mjeku, qytetari do duhej të jepte një herë në tre muaj 5 euro (si në Gjermani që paguhen 10 euro), kurse ata që nuk shkojnë fare nuk duhet ta paguajnë fare këtë shumë. Ky trik dhe triku që të paguanin vetë qytetarët nga 10 euro në ditë për qendrim në spital, në Gjermani pat reduktuar vizitat e panevojshme mjekësore dhe qendrimet e panevojshme në spital për rreth 15 për qind, gjë që kishte peshë, pasi disa njerëzve, sidomos të moshuarve, u ishte bërë ves të shkonin panevojshëm të mjeku ose në spital, ndonjëherë vetëm sa për të përballuar monotoninë e kohës.

- Licensa për barnatore e ambulanca të lëshohen vetëm në bazë të kuotës që do të caktonte komisioni në bazë të standardit, sa barnatore e ambulanca për sa banorë janë të nevojshme dhe licensa të reja të lëshohet vetëm në ato lagje e fshatra ku nuk ka fare barnatore e ambulanca, ose ka shumë pak.

- Çdo pacient të zgjedhë vetëm një mjek shtëpie në ambulancë private ose shtetërore, ku do ti mbahej kartela shëndetësore dhe të mund të ndërronte mjekun e shtëpisë vetëm pasi të ketë përmbyllur vitin.

- Tu merret licensa të gjithë grosistëve të ilaçeve importuese, që nuk mund të dëshmojnë se kanë autorizimin për përfaqësim ekskluziv, minimum të një prodhuesi, që ka të licensuar minimum një ilaç në BE dhe në Kosovë.

- Të gjitha ilaçet që janë të licensuara në BE të mos kenë nevojë për licensim ekstra në Kosovë, por vetëm të kontrollohen nëse vërtet janë të licensuara në BE.

- Ilaçet që nuk janë të licensuara në BE të mund të licensohen nga organizmat e autorizuar për licensim në Kosovë, vetëm nga prodhuesi dhe firma përfaqësuese ekskluzive e tij.

- Të nxiten prodhuesit vendës për të prodhuar ilaçe gjenerike në vend dhe tu lehtësohet dhënia e licensave, nëse i plotësojnë kriteret për prodhim.

- Të trajtohet si kontrabandë çdo ilaç që nuk ka pullë shtetërore dhe barnatoreve, mjekëve privatë, tregtarëve që tregtojnë ilaçe të tilla ilegale, tu merret licensa dhe të burgosen, kur tu zihen ilaçe ilegale, dhe jo të dënohen vetëm me kundravajtje ose të mos denoncohen fare nga inspektorët kontrollues, vetëm pse marrin ryshfet.

Hap tjetër me rëndësi do të ishte aftësimi i klinikave speciale për të evituar që shteti të dërgojë pacientë jashtë vendit, me shpenzime të larta. Në këto klinika të punësohen mjekë nga jashtë që do të plotësonin nivelin profesional (deri sa të aftësohen mjekët vendës), duke reduktuar dërgimin e pacientëve jashtë vendit. Projekte për këtë mund të bënte komisioni i pavarur. Kam dëgjuar për gatishmëri të investitorëve që do të hapnin klinika të tilla dhe do sillnin mjekë me emër nga jashtë, me çka do të kursehej buxheti i shtetit duke mos pasur nevojë të shpenzojë kaq shumë për të dërguar pacientë jashtë vendit. Në këto klinika do mjaftonte të paguheshin vetëm 20 për qind të tarifave që paguhen tani jashtë, për të njëjtin mjekim ose intervenim kirurgjik, por frikësohen nga makutëria e babëzitur shtetërore se nuk do u japin licensë, ose do të vazhdojnë të dërgojnë pacientë jashtë shteti, meqë dyshohen për lidhje korruptive me disa klinika ku dërgohen pacientët me pagesë nga shteti.

Edhe privatizimi i spitaleve është një zgjidhje dhe mjetet e fituara nga privatizimi i tyre mund të shfrytëzohen për të paguar sigurimin bazë të qytetarëve të papunë dhe të varfër. Kjo do e konsolidonte dhe do e shëronte shëndetësinë nga epidemia aktuale, pasi që një shëndetësi e sëmurë, nuk ka se si të shërojë të sëmurët (por ec e beso se këto reforma do ti inicionte një ministër sharlatan dhe i babëzitur për të marrë provizione për tendera e licensa dhe i cili, për këtë qëllim, ka emëruar nipin e vet si shef kabineti, siç më informuan në ministrinë e shëndetësisë.).

Gjithçka është edhe më e thjeshtë se sa shpjegimet që bëra. I vështirë është vetëm vullneti i mirë i pushtetit për të bërë reformë.



vazhdon

----------


## Llapi

3. g. Roli i emigracionit në zhvillimin e përshpejtuar ekonomik



Dihet roli historik i emigracionit dhe i diasporës, në rend të parë, në rrjedhën e ngritjes së vetëdijes kombëtare (Rilindja Kombëtare Shqiptare e ka zanafillën tek diaspora shqiptare në Itali dhe në Rumani), pastaj kontributi në çlirimin e trojeve tona nga pushtuesit, po edhe roli i tij gjatë shtetbërjes dhe shtetndërtimit. Kujtesën e kemi të freskët dhe e dimë se sa shumë ka kontribuar emigracioni ynë gjatë këtyre katër dekadave, fillimisht duke ndihmuar në shkollimin e fëmijëve e të afërmve, duke ndihmuar për mbijetesë sociale dhe ekonomike, e veçmas ndihmat dhe pjesëmarrja e drejtpërdrejtë e një numri sish në luftë për çlirimin e Kosovës.

Realitet është se në emigracion, nga Greqia deri në Finlandë, kemi mbi një milionë qytetarë të Kosovës, pothuajse kryesisht dhe tërësisht të etnisë shqiptare. Shteti zviceran ka statistika më konkrete për numrin e emigrantëve shqiptarë të Kosovës, që është diku rreth 240 mijë veta. Në Gjermani duhet të jenë mbi 600 mijë, në Suedi rreth 80 mijë, e kështu me radhë, kurse në shtete të tjera, numri tyre është më i vogël. Edhe përtej oqeanit duhet të kemi të paktën 200 mijë emigrantë. Ky numër kaq i madh i emigrantëve, mbi një e treta e popullsisë se Kosovës, është një humbje e madhe kombëtare, por është edhe një rast i madh për zhvillimin të përshpejtuar të shtetit tonë.

Nga numri i përgjithshëm i emigrantëve, rreth 700 mijë duhet të jenë në marrëdhënie pune, kurse të tjerët të moshës rinore, ose ndonjë grua që është amvise, si dhe pak pensionistë. Po të kishin gjithë këta vullnetin e mirë, i cili varet nga besimi se nuk do u keqmenaxhoheshin mjetet, dhe po të dinin se mjetet që do investoheshin në energjetikë, do u rriteshin rreth 30 për qind qind në vit, ky emigracion do të mund të investonte rreth 5 miliardë euro në TEC-e. Me këtë, në njëfarë mënyre, Kosova do ua kthente borxhin për kontributin që kanë dhënë emigrantët që katër dekada. Ata do të mund të vetorganizoheshin për ti tubuar këto mjete dhe për ti vetëmenaxhuar sikur shteti ynë të garantonte dhe të merrte me seriozitetin e duhur çështjen e investimeve të tyre. Kursimet, patundshmëritë, bizneset e emigrantëve tanë u rritën mesatarisht 3 deri në 10 për qind në vit në vendet ku gjenden. Përse të mos duan ata që investimet e tyre në energjetikë këtu, në atdheun e tyre, tu rriten rreth 30 për qind në vit dhe kështu të motivohen kuadrot me përgatitje e përvojë të kthehen në Kosovë, për të përshpejtuar bashkarisht zhvillimin e gjithëmbarshëm ekonomik?

Dhe, po e patën të pamundur që të vetorganizohen për të bërë njëi investim kaq fitimprurës për vetën e tyre, dhe kaq domethënës për zhvillimin e përshpejtuar të shtetit tonë, atëherë qeveria do duhej të angazhohej, duke ua kërkuar këto mjete, fillimisht si hua, me kamatë rreth 5 për qind në vit, duke u garantuar se do ua shndërronte në aksione kur TEC-i të fillonte me prodhimin e energjisë elektrike.

Vullneti i tyre tashmë për të investuar në zhvillimin e Kosovës (që unë do ta vlerësoja si një lloj ndihme patriotike), në rend të parë për interesa të tyre ekonomike, mund tu rikthehet emigrantëve, nëse ata do të binden se klasa politike e Kosovës nuk i deshi ata vetëm sa për ti shfrytëzuar deri në çlirim të Kosovës, që pastaj Kosovën e çliruar ta shndërronin në pashallëk privat, por për të krijuar mirëqenie për të gjithë.

Asnjëri nga politikanët dhe qeveritarët as që u kujtua që tu ofrojë një përfaqësim simbolik emigrantëve në Kuvendin e Kosovës (siç ka vepruar Kroacia, Italia, etj.). Asnjëra qeveri nuk u kujtua të formojë ministri të emigracionit, siç e kanë disa shtete të botës që kanë më pak emigrantë se sa Kosova. Le të arsyetojmë se qeveritë e deritanishme nuk kishin kompetenca për tu marrë me emigracionin, pasi UNMIK-u nuk ishte i predispozuar as që ti pranojë që të regjistrohen emigrantët e Kosovës si banorë të Kosovës, e lëre më që ti pranojë të rikthehen në Kosovë, kur disa shtete donin ti kthenin ata që u kishte kaluar strehimi politikë. Qeveria e tanishme nuk do të mund të arsyetohet për mungesë të kompetencave, nëse do të vazhdojë të injorojë emigracionin. Të shohim si do të sillen në të ardhmen pushteti, policia, administrata, pasi u pavarësua Kosova. Deri tani jemi dëshmitarë që vetëm sigurimet private i mirëprisnin emigrantët për ti plaçkitur me sigurim ekstra, pa hyrë mirë automobilat e tyre në territorin e Republikës së Kosovës, ndonëse ato i kanë të siguruara. Deri tani jemi dëshmitarë se policët i mirëprisnin emigrantët që ti gjobisnin për rregulla komunikacioni, për vendparkime të ndaluara etj. Deri tani administratorët shtetërorë i mirëprisnin emigrantët për ti maltretuar gjatë lëshimit të dokumenteve personale, duke i kushtëzuar me ryshfete. Deri tani gastronomia i mirëpriste emigrantët vetëm për të rritur fitimet e tyre. Më në fund, edhe familjarët po i mirëpresin emigrantët pothuajse vetëm për hir të ndihmave financiare dhe mirëpritja familjare ka nisur të zbehet për shkak se emigrantët nuk po kanë vullnet e mundësi për të ndihmuar si përpara.

Në fund të fundit, emigracioni ynë ka rëndësi edhe si potencial turistik, pasi rreth 500 mijë emigrantë që vijnë gjatë pushimeve verore, mund të shpenzojnë në Kosovë një shumë të konsiderueshme gjë që shkon në dobi të ekonomisë së vendit.

Në fund të fundit, emigracioni ynë në Zvicër e BE ka rëndësi qoftë edhe vetëm si konsumatorë të prodhimeve bujqësore e blegtorale që Kosova ka nevojë ti eksportojë.

Disa emigrantë u angazhuan të investojnë në Kosovë, por pushteti nuk ishte i gatshëm ti këshillojë se ku është më me leverdi që të investojnë, nuk ishte i gatshëm tu krijojë lehtësira procedurale ose që ti këshillojë që të mos i harxhojnë kursimet e tyre në ndërtimin e shtëpive luksoze e blerjen e banesave, pasi nuk është me leverdi që të investohet në to për ti shfrytëzuar vetëm 2-3 javë në vit.

Siç është i dëshpëruar populli në Republikën e Kosovës, e shkaqet mirëfilli dihen, edhe më shumë është i dëshpëruar emigracioni. Le të shpresojmë që qeveria e tanishme e Republikës së Kosovës, që kryesohet nga ish-emigranti Hashim Thaçi, do të përkushtohet për tua kthyer vullnetin emigrantëve. Një gjest domethënës e ka bërë kryeministri Thaçi, duke emëruar emigrantë si këshilltarë për çështje të emigracionit e të diasporës. Sa mirë do të ishte që strukturat komunale të organizonin ndonjë mbrëmje rinore për rininë e emigracionit, ose ndonjë piknik, që tua bëjnë atyre më joshës vendlindjen e prindërve të tyre. Ndoshta, në të ardhmen e afërt, qeveria do të mund të ndajë mjete për të ndërtuar qendra pushimi e rekreacioni në bjeshkët e bukura të Kosovës për rininë tonë, brenda dhe jashtë shtetit, që atyre tua joshim më shumë Republikën e Kosovën, që të njihen me njëri-tjetrin, të shoqërohen e të miqësohen.

Bota investon për të joshur turistë, kurse Kosovës nuk i shkon ndërmend për të joshur emigrantët e saj, qoftë edhe vetëm si turistë.

Në fund të fundit, se mos është më mirë që vetë emigrantët të organizohen për të ndërtuar në Kosovë qendra të vetat rekreacioni, për të organizuar lobingje për të mbrojtur interesat e tyre, duke gëzuar hisen e shtetit të Kosovës që u takon, pasi që për çlirimin e saj sakrifikuan shumë.



Në vend të mbylljes:

Katarsis - pastrimi i shpirtit



Vërtet, duam apo nuk duam të bëjmë shtet të mirëfilltë? - kjo është pyetja. Në dukje sikur duam, por dukja nuk mjafton. Me rëndësi është përmbajtja, është përcaktimi i njëmendtë i secilit, gjegjësisht i të gjithëve. Do të ishte gjynah dhe e kobshme të lëshojmë këtë shans kaq të favorshëm, vetëm se disa pushtetarë kanë babëzi për pasurim të shpejtë, të pandershëm dhe marramendës, vetëm pse disa pushtetarë kanë babëzi për tu bërë pashallarë të Kosovës. Secili mbase di se çfarë është e ndershme, çfarë përgjegjësie kemi dhe si duhet ti dalim zot Kosovës. Nuk mjafton vetëm të duam, por të vendosim që të bëhemi qytetarë e shtetas të përgjegjshëm dhe këtë ta praktikojmë çdo ditë.

Nuk kemi dëshiruar që ta çlirojmë Kosovën vetëm pse kemi pasur shtytje romantike kombëtare, vetëm për shkak të rendit të gjërave. Nuk jemi angazhuar për ta çliruar Kosovën pse e ëndërronim çlirimin dhe lirinë, por këto i kishim synim të hershëm, kushedi që sa shekuj. Nuk jemi angazhuar për ta çliruar Kosovën vetëm sa për ta çliruar, më në fund, nga pushtimi serb, por gjithsesi edhe për të jetuar të gjithë më mirë se sa kemi jetuar në Kosovën e robëruar dhe mundësisht aq mirë sa i ka potencialet reale shteti ynë dhe sa do të bëhemi në gjendje për ti shfrytëzuar ato.

Kishim nevojë për përkrahje të miqve ndërkombëtarë dhe ishte njerëzore që ti lusnim për përkrahje. Por tani nuk është e dinjitetshme që të presim pa fund që miqtë ndërkombëtarë të na ndihmojnë në ndërtimin e zhvillimin e shtetit tonë. Jo vetëm që nuk është e dinjitetshme, por mund të ndodh që kjo gatishmëri e tyre shpejt mund të konsumohet dhe ata mund të zhgënjehen nga mosdëshira dhe mosangazhimi ynë i njëmendtë për të ndërtuar shtetin tonë. Kam pasur rast të dëgjoj drejtëpërsëdrejti opinionet e taksapaguesve të BE-së. Atyre po u zvogëlohet gatishmëria që të vazhdojnë të sakrifikojnë për shtetbërje e shtetndërtim të shtetit tonë, e lëre më që të sakrifikojnë edhe për zhvillimin tonë ekonomik e demokratik, siç ia hapëm sytë padenjësisht konferencës se donatorëve.

Gjithçka që kam propozuar nuk më duket se janë ilizioniste, utopiste e futuriste. Gjithsesi, mendoj, janë të realizueshme, vetëm po të duam, secili sinqerisht e njëmendësisht. Jam kurioz dhe mirëpres ndonjë arsyetim e argumentim se përse nuk mund të realizohen këto që kam propozuar, nëse ne, sinqerisht, njëmendësisht, vendosmërisht, duam.

Ndonjërit mund tia kem provokuar mërinë e zëtin e papërmbajtshëm kundër meje me vlerësimet kritike për të kaluarën, bazuar në kriterët e mia përceptuese dhe vlerësuese, por u bëfsha shka, siç më betohej ndonjëherë Babai, nëse i kam bërë i nxitur nga inati e urrejtja personale, por nga zemërplasja. Unë nuk urrej e nuk mbaj inat as ndaj atyre që gjithë jetën më kanë shpifur e më kanë akuzuar për vrasës, për përvetësues personal të ndihmave financiare të popullit, për shpërdorues të përgjegjësive që kisha, pasi dija se ishin viktimë të luftës speciale të pushtuesit dhe argatëve të tij mercenarë. Dhe që të jetë më e kuptueshme kjo filozofi imja, për ndokënd ndoshta naive, e kam të bazuar në analizat që u kam bërë angazhimeve të personaliteteve historike, që një pjesë të gjatë të jetës se tyre janë detyruar tu shërbejnë pushtuesve, por në momente vendimtare janë vënë në shërbimit të popullit të vet, duke siguruar respekt të madh nga populli, brez pas brezi. Unë nuk i urrej as keqbërësit e përjetshëm, pasi, në fund të fundit, gjykoj se ata nuk kanë qenë prodhues autentikë të vetes së tyre, por produkt i rrethanave që imponon pushtimi shekullor, produkt i destruktivitetit biologjik, pasi të tillët nuk kanë aftësi për ta komanduar arsyeshëm e për ta kontrolluar veten e tyre. Nuk i gjykoj as ata keqbërës që ishin produkt i shantazheve e i mashtrimeve të pushtuesit që i cyti ti shkaktojnë shumë të këqija popullit tonë, etj., etj. Sa herë jam bërë pishman pse kam urryer ndonjë UDB-ash, ose oficerë e politikanë që shumë gjatë i kanë shërbyer Beogradit pushtues, por kur populli përfundimisht vendosi dhe u angazhua për tu çliruar nga Serbia pushtuese, ata kaluan me tërë qenien e tyre në anën e popullit. Eh, sa shumë shqiptarë do të duhej të urreja për shërbimet që ua kanë bërë pushtuesve (deri edhe Gjergj Kastriotin, Ismail Qemalin, Hasan Prishtinën etj.), po të ashpërsoja kriteret, siç duket normale dhe e logjikshme. Mbase pak do tepronin për ti respektuar e admiruar.

Pres me shpresë dhe i gëzohem kësaj pritjeje, se mund të vijë momenti që edhe shqiptari i keq të bëhet qoftë edhe vetëm një ditë shqiptar i mirë dhe me kaq unë ndjehem i mjaftuar.

Po të ashpërsoja meritueshëm kriteret, atëherë e sot do të më duhej të urreja Amerikën, Francën, Anglinë, Gjermaninë etj., për formimin e mbretërisë serbo-kroato-sllovene (1919), për ndihmën e madhe që i dhanë RSFJ-së gjatë viteve 1948-1990 që të bëhet superfuqi ushtarake dhe politike, që të bëhet në gjendje të mbajë të pushtuar dhe të terrorizojë popullin tonë; që ti urrej për përkrahjen që i dhanë Serbisë pushtuese gjatë viteve 1991-1998 për ta mbajtur Kosovën dhe popullin tonë të pushtuar, duke bërë ndaj tij krime makabër; që ti urrej për përndjekjet që kam përjetuar në disa prej këtyre shteteve gjatë viteve 1978-2000, vetëm pse isha i angazhuar politikisht kundër Jugosllavisë e Serbisë pushtuese. E shihni, pra, pikërisht këto dhe shtete të tjera, në momentin më kritik, kaluan në anën e popullit tonë, për ta shpëtuar nga zhdukja fizike, dhe pikërisht këto dhe shtete të tjera përkrahën Kosovën që të bëhet shtet, dhe pikërisht këto dhe shtete të tjera, të bashkuara në NATO, po e mbrojnë Republikën e Kosovës nga rrezikimi pushtues serb, dhe pikërisht këto dhe shtete të tjera tani po angazhohen që ta ndërtojmë bashkarisht shtetin tonë. Sa mirë që kam duruar për të mos i urryer atëherë, sepse do të isha penduar shumë rëndë tani.

Po të ashpërsoja meritueshëm kriteret, siç do të dukej e logjikshme, më në fund, do të më duhej të urreja edhe vetën time për disa mendime e angazhime të gabueshme politike dhe jopolitike, të bëra, i shtyer nga bindja dhe shtytja e brendshme se ishin mendime e angazhime të mira; po kështu do të më duhej të urreja edhe bashkëveprimtarët e mi për disa gabime të paqëllimshme e të qëllimshme.

Prandaj i kam relaksuar kriteret dhe vërtet kam kritere shumë të shtrënguara që të marr vendim për të urrejtur njerëz.

Sa shumë po shpresoj se tani do të ndërgjegjësohen shumë bashkështetas, njerëzisht, qytetarisht e shqiptarisht, që ta bëjmë e ta ndërtojmë Republikën e Kosovës, sa më të mirë që të jetë e mundur, që ta përshpejtojmë zhvillimin ekonomik, demokratik e social.

Sa shumë po shpresoj se tani do të ndërgjegjësohen shumë bashkështetas, që të zvogëlojnë mërinë e urrejtjen ndaj njëri-tjetrit, që të zvogëlojnë kriminalitetin për të mos mbytur të rinjtë shqiptarë e botërorë me droga për përfitime personale kriminale, që të zvogëlojnë mërinë, urrejtjen e ndjenjën e hakmarrjes kundër bashkështetasve serbë dhe të tjerë minoritarë, dikur keqsjellës e keqbërës ndaj popullit tonë, sepse nuk ishin të ndërgjegjësueshëm njerëzisht, sepse shpërdoroheshin nga shpërdoruesit nacionalistë serbë, sepse ishin fatkëqinj.

Sa shumë po shpresoj se tani do të ndërgjegjësohen shumë bashkështetas, që në vend të shpenzimeve për prostitucion, për blerje të panevojshme të automobilëve luksoz, për ndërtim e blerje të vilave, panevojshëm të mëdha, do të investojnë në shtetbërje, shtet-ndërtim e në zhvillim të përshpejtuar ekonomik të shtetit tonë, njëherit edhe për të mos lënë të vuajnë nga uria bashkështetas tanë, që mund të vuajnë urie jo për faj të tyre, jo për përtaci të tyre, jo për kulturë parazite të tyre.

Sa shumë po shpresoj se tani do të ndërgjegjësohen shumë bashkështetas, për të mos përvetësuar pandershëm pasurinë shtetërore, të shtyrë nga babëzia krimogjene për të vënë pasuri për shtatë breza pasardhës të tyre.

Sa shumë po shpresoj se tani do të ndërgjegjësohen shumë bashkështetas biznesmenë, që të kenë edhe ndërgjegje sociale për të mos trajtuar si skllevër të punësuarit në firmat e tyre, që të kenë ndërgjegje edhe sociale për ti paguar meritueshëm e njerëzishëm për punën që bëjnë.

Më në fund, sa shumë po shpresoj se tani do të ndërgjegjësohet klasa jonë politike, pushtetarët, kryepartiakët, njerëzisht, qytetarisht e shqiptarisht, që të bëjnë më të mirën e mundshme për shtetbërjen e shtetndërtimin e shtetit tonë, që të bëjnë më të mirën e mundshme për zhvillimin e përshpejtuar ekonomik, demokratik e social.

I turpëruar do të jetë për jetë të jetëve secili që është i vetëdijshëm të gjykojë çka është njerëzore, qytetare e shqiptare, që është i vetëdijshëm të gjykojë çka është në interes të shtetbërjes, shtetndërtimit, të zhvillimit ekonomik, demokratik e social, por qëllimisht dhe për të shuar babëzinë e tij krimogjene vazhdon të sillet e të veprojë prapë shtazërisht, si keqbërës pervers, për interesa primitive personale!

----------


## DriniM

*Nëse ky njeri ( Ibrahim Klemendi ) meriton të jetë elitë , atëherë pa frigë vendosni Esat Toptanin, Hamza Kastrioitin e shum tradhëtarë e kriminel të tjerë në këtë nënforum .


I lus moderatorët që këtë temë ta hekin nga ky nënforum '' Elita Kombëtare '' .


Së pari këta idiotë -klyshë të dullës, kujt krimineli  ia kanë ndëgjuar emrin e fusin në elitë kombëtare .
Sëdyti , ky shtazë me fizionomi njeiu  ,nuk është elitë,se elitë si ai atëherë duhet konsideuar çdo rrugaç shqiptar që sillen rrugëve të perëndimit ,por ky është edhe spiuni dyfishtë më i rezikshm më i madh i udb-së dhe sigurimit .
Ky është ai që vrau Vëllezërit Gërvalla dhe Kadri Zekën dhe me thjeta të tjerë si në perëndim e si në Kosovën e atëhershme ,përveç burgimeve që kanë hëngër njerzit me mija vite nga ky shtazë .

Poashtu ky është ai që mblodhi të gjithë bërëllogun shqiptar të perëndimit ( rrënjën e  vetë dygjuhëshe shqip-sërbisht ) dhe i dërgoi poshtë në Vlorë në 1997 të armatosur e duke pëllatë si gomarë sërbisht rrugëve të vlorës ,me akuzën se Saliu ka prurë sërbët për të vrarë e dhunuar nënat dhe motrat shqiptare .

Një ditë kur do vendoset drejtësia në Kosovë ,ky njeri do pagon krejt veprimtarinë e vetë  kriminale .


*

----------


## Llapi

DriniM

ne past vend ketu per tema per esatin e hamzen ka edhe per ty 
dhe do ta hapi une nji tem per ty haaaaaa

----------


## DriniM

Ti Llapçe ,mund tia hapish nënës tate -.....  temën  ,nëse vërtet e njeh se kënd ke nënë .
Se ,siç duket nga sjellja jote ,ti je një nga ata të ishujve/çerdheve të  fëmijëve .  

Se mu, mundesh veç me më hëngër në mëjth .


*Dhe e përsëris që Moderatorët ta heqin këtë temë për këtë shtazë me fizionomi njeriu nga ky nënforum .*

----------


## m.g.q.n.t.v.

> Ti Llapçe ,mund tia hapish nënës tate -.....  temën  ,nëse vërtet e njeh se kënd ke nënë .
> Se ,siç duket nga sjellja jote ,ti je një nga ata të ishujve/çerdheve të  fëmijëve .  
> 
> Se mu, mundesh veç me më hëngër në mëjth .
> 
> 
> *Dhe e përsëris që Moderatorët ta heqin këtë temë për këtë shtazë me fizionomi njeriu nga ky nënforum .*



Ka mundesi ti lini sharjet dhe te argumentoni pse ky duhet te hyje tek elitat apo te argumentoni te kunderten, pse duhet te hyje tek tradhetaret.

----------


## Nertili

Ky libër nuk duhet të rrijë në konturet e një faqe interneti - duhet të botohet

Njeriu i sfidave që në fushën e ideve 

shtron sfidat e kohës


·       E rëndësishmja tek libri i Kelmendit është e ardhmja e Kosovës. Ai e sheh mundësinë e zhvillimit dhe të ringritjes së ekonomisë, të mendimit politik dhe social të Kosovës, sjell fakte, argumente, shembuj, lakon rrugë nëpër të cilat kanë kaluar shtete të tjerë, thekson idenë se nëse gjithësecili prej nesh e pastron oborrin e tij, atëherë gjithë Kosova është e pastër, çka do të thotë se nëse secili mendon për Kosovën, zhvillimin e saj, për ndërtimin e shtetit; nëse gjithësecili e vendos sinqerisht një gur, atëherë mund të ndërtohet e ardhmja.



Shkruan: Bedri Islami - 22. 10. 2008

_______________________


-         Përkitazi me librin Sfidat e radhës të autorit Ibrahim Kelmendi.


*  *  *

    Që Ibrahim Kelmendit i pëlqejnë sfidat dhe të fton të debatosh rreth tyre, kjo është tashmë një gjë që dihet. Kjo është në natyrën e tij, ndoshta e gjithë jeta e tij politike ka kaluar përmes sfidash, herë pas here ata kanë qenë kaq afër njera tjetrës, saqë ka qenë e pamundur të dallosh kufirin mes tyre. Tani vjen një ditë që Kelmendi shtron në fushën e ideve "Sfidat e Kohës", si pjesë e qenësishme e mënyrës së tij të të menduarit dhe të të konceptuarit të punëve, të gjërave, të së shkuarës dhe të asaj që do të vijë.



    Mund të jesh ose të mos jesh dakord me të, mund të jesh i kënaqur ose jo, mund të gjesh shumë nga mendimet e tua nëpër rreshtat e "Sfidës" së Kelmendit ose fare pak gjëra; mund ti rikthehesh atyre ose mund ti lësh krejtësisht mënjanë; por indiferent ndaj tyre nuk mund të jesh. Ose do të shfryhesh kundër tyre, dhe në këtë rast, nëse je kundërshtar i Kelmendit mund të thuash "po ky çfarë dreqin kërkon", mund të jesh mik i tij, dhe të gjesh në të pjesë të vyera edhe të mendimit tënd; ose mund të jesh i paanshëm dhe të kesh burrërinë të konfirmosh se, edhe kësaj rradhe, Kelmendi, i befasishëm si gjithnjë, ka sjellë diçka që shumë njerëz nuk e kanë pritur.



    Le të vihemi tek të parët dhe të themi se "çfarë dreqin kërkon" Kelmendi, pra pse nuk rri në punën e tij dhe në hallet e tij, në atë qoshe apo mes ku e ka vënë jeta?



    Mund të thuhet kështu, mirëpo Kelmendi është nga ata njerëz që kurrë nuk ka qenë vetëm në "qoshen" e tij dhe kurrë nuk ka kërkuar mesin e artë. Ai, në të vërtetë, kurrë nuk e ka parë vetëm "punën e tij". Nuk e ka kërkuar këtë "qoshe" as në vitet e para kur u largua nga Kosova dhe u përfshi në sfidën e përpjekjeve për të rrëzuar dhe dëbuar pushtetin e dhunshëm serb në Kosovë, i cili, vetëm deri në vitin 1947 i kishte shkaktuar popullit shqiptar të atjeshëm më shumë se 86 mijë viktima. Pra thënë shkurt e saktë, kishte vrarë më shumë se 86 mijë shqiptarë. Kur e kishte nisur Kelmendi këtë SFIDË, ai kishte qenë ndër të paktët, ndër shumë të paktët, po ashtu do të ishe ndër të paktët nga ai grup të paktësh që do e vazhdonte, dhe edhe në më të paktët që do e çonte deri në fund. Kështu që pyetja se "çfarë dreqin kërkon" mund të bëhet për këdo tjetër, por si vështirë të bëhet për Kelmendin. Kështu që Sfidat e sotme janë vazhdim i sfidave të djeshme, por në një rrethanë të re, krejt tjetër si atëherë, sepse vetë ndryshimet e mëdha që kanë ndodhur e detyrojnë një gjë të tillë. Jam krejt i bindur se Kelmendi është i lumtur që kësaj rradhe mirret me këtë SFIDË, se sa me sfidat e dikurshme. Pra është një pyetje e kotë edhe nga ata që e bëjnë.



    Miqtë e Kelmendit, të cilët, ashtu si edhe kundërshtarët e tij, nuk janë të paktë, kanë edhe ata mendimin e tyre. Kush e ka njohur nga afër e ka të vështirë të zemërohet me të, edhe kur, me  disa nga sfidat që lëshon nuk janë të një mendimi. Miqtë e kanë besuar gjithnjë atë, megjithëse ka pasur edhe miq të përkohshëm, të cilët bënë mirë që shkuan, ashtu si ka pasur edhe njerëz, nga të cilët Kelmendi ka bërë gabim që është larguar. Kjo është jeta. Unë bëj pjesë në rradhën e miqve të Kelmendit, ndoshta nga më të afërtit e viteve të fundit, të paktën e 15 viteve të fundit, mirëpo nuk desha të gjykoj librin sipas këtij prizmi. Për vete e di se ky është një libër që jo vetëm është i vyer, por edhe i domosdoshëm.



    Është dashur ta bëjnë shumë vetë këtë libër, është dashur të kalojë përmes shumë hallkave, është dashur që në vend të studimeve të kota dhe titujve shkencorë të pabukë, të ndalen pikërisht në këtë sfidë, sepse mbi të gjitha është sfida e përballimit të jetës në Kosovë.



    Unë do të përpiqem të jem i panshëm në gjykimin tim, e mgjithëse e di se është e vështirë. Sidoqoftë, ata që do të duan të gjykojnë mendimin tim, përpara se të thonë se "kjo është fjala e një miku", le të lexojnë me vemendje, deri në fund, librin e ri të Kelmendit.



    Si shumë të tjerë, librin në formën e tij të përfunduar, e lexova përmes faqes me pretigjioze të internetit në gjuhën shqipe, www.pashtriku.org .  Më është bërë zakon tashmë që çdo mëngjez, në fillimin e punës, të futem në këtë faqe interneti. Nuk e kam bërë këtë disa kohë më parë, jam i detyruar ta bëj tani, pasi është bërë e domosdoshme për të ditur më shumë dhe më gjërësisht. Për fat të keq, disa gazeta në gjuhën shqipe si "Epoka e re" nuk është në internet, kështu që "dashurinë time të vjetër" për shtypin në Kosovë, pra për "Epokën", filloi ta mbushë kjo faqe interneti.



    Pasi e lexova librin, thujase me një frymë, pasi lexova fjalën e thënë mjeshtërisht nga njëri prej mjeshtrave më të mëdhenj të fjalës shqipe, profesor doktor Shaban Sinanit, së pari, më janë kujtuar kur në fillimin e luftës e më pas, në shtëpinë e vogël të këtij të fundit, bënim mbledhjet e gjata të Kryesisë së Lëvizjes Popullore të Kosovës, më janë kujtuar dhjetra e dhjetra shokë që kalonin përmes këtij Njeriu të jashtëzakonshëm, pastaj edhe nata e fundit para se me Rifat Jasharin të ktheheshim në Kosovë, kur në njerën nga dy dhomat që kishte e gjithë banesa, fjetëm disa burra që ishin nisur në rrugën e rikkthimit. Kosova në të vertetë i ka shumë borxhe këtij Njeriu, në mos i vetmi, më i rëndësishmi, në përkrahjen e Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Mu kujtuan të gjitha këto, dhe vetëm nëse i ke ditur këto, mund të dish edhe shkakun përse ajo parathënie e librit është aq e saktë, aq e argumentuar shkencërisht, pasi në të njeriu i shkencës, profesor doktor Shaban Sinani, është mpleksur me atdhetarin e madh Shaban Sinani.

VIJON..

----------


## Nertili

(...)

Pastaj unë i shkrova autorit. Po e sjell këtë kumt të parë ose, më saktë, këtë mendim të parë, ashtu si e kam shkruar.



   Miku im Ibrahim,

   sot e fillova diten duke lexuar ne internet librin tënd të ri "Sfidat e rradhes". Megjithese ishte i njohur për mua, pasi e kam lexuar ne variantet e dërguara, tani pas redaktimit, edhe gjuhësor, u ndjeva rishtas i befasuar. Dhe e gjithë ajo që është thënë në parafjalën e librit nga profesor Shaban Sinani ( nuk do të kishe mundur dot të gjeje parathënës më të mirë), është e merituar, deri në imtësi.



   Natyrisht unë do të kisha mundur të shtoja edhe ndonjë gjë në këtë parafjalë, e cila, ka folur edhe përmes librit, por që të ja bëja të qartë edhe një herë atyre që ose nuk e kanë harruar, ose nuk e kanë ditur sepse nuk kanë dashur ta dijnë, ose bëjnë sikur nuk e kanë ditur: kryefjala e këtij punimi është në ndjenjën tënde për Kosovën. Është një libër që dëshmon edhe një herë se sa fort dhe sa kuptueshëm, nganjëhere deri në dhimbje, e do ti vendin tënd, i do njerëzit e tu. Kjo ishte ajo që më përcolli sot që në mengjez herët, pasi kam filluar të lexoj që pas orës pesë e gjysmë. U ngrita sepse nuk kisha gjumë, kjo po me ndodhë kohët e fundit, hyra në internet, sepse është bërë zakon, si njeriu që sheh çdo ditë postën e tij; ndesha në një shkrim për Lëvizjen që më kishte dërguar "Pashtriku", dhe kur hyra aty, tek Pashtriku, gjeta materialin tënd, tashmë në formë të plotë, të tejmbushur me mirësi, me mendim të analizuar, pa asnjë lloj mllefi, në vendin e duhur dhe, mendoj unë, nga njeriu i duhur.



   Them nga njeriu i duhur, pasi ti je, në këtë kohë mizore, aspak mirënjohëse, njeriu më i paanshëm, pasi nuk je as në qeveri, as në pushtet, as nuk ke qenë; nuk je as në opozitë, sepse edhe atë e sheh me syrin e paanshëm; nuk je as i mërzitur dhe nuk ke asnjë lloj mllefi. Je njeriu i duhur pasi, në gjithë këto vite ke mbledhur në vete përvojën e mosdurimit të së keqes, dhe këtë nuk e ka gjithkush; ke mbledhur vitet mes një vendi që të ka mësuar; nuk je bërë kurrë konformist dhe të gjitha, së bashku me dijeninë e thellë, e ke thënë ndershmërisht.



   Nuk do të doja të kisha filluar një mëngjez më mirë se kaq. Nuk do të doja të kisha një fillesë më të mirë se kjo. Nëse do të isha zyrtar i Kosovës apo i Tiranës do të kisha mbajtur librin tënd me vete.



   Ata mund të mendojnë se i dinë të gjitha këto, por më beso se nuk dinë as një të pestën e tyre: Edhe nëse i dinë pjesë pjesë dhe në koka të ndryshme, nuk janë bërë kurrë bashkë, asnjëherë për ti mbledhur të gjitha në një libër, për ti thënë shkoqur, hapur, saktë dhe për ti përmbushur ato.



   Shumë njerëz, edhe ata që të njohin, do të ndjehen disi të habitur. Sepse kanë pritur prej teje më shume mërzi në libër, ngaqë, jo rrallë, të matin me kutin e tyre. Do të ketë njerëz që do të thonë se "çfarë i duhet", "çfarë fiton", do të ketë të tjerë që do të llogaritin se "kujt ia ka futur" dhe "cilin ka marrë në mbrojtje".



Nga të gjitha këto mjegulla, e vetmja që më pëlqen, është e fundit, hamendja se në krah të kujt je dhe se në krah të cilit nuk je, sepse tregon, edhe se nuk kanë dashur të dëshmojnë se të njohin mirë, përsëri e ndjejnë se mendimi yt është i fuqishëm.

Ky është një libër që nuk duhet të rrijë në konturet e një faqe interneti.

Duhet të botohet.

Bedri Islami


Kjo ishte letra ose mesazhi im i parë për librin e ri të Kelmendit. Është i sjellur saktësisht si e dërgova atij mëngjezi të herët. Sidoqoftë, thënë sinqerisht, megjithëse është një libër që sjell hapësirën e tij, përsëri ai sjell edhe një herë, rënien e disa tabuve ose tentimin për shembjen e tyre.



    Le të marim njerin prej tyre, i cili është sjellë çuditërisht në libër: qëndrimi i Kelmendit ndaj një figure si Miladin Popoviç. Është një figurë e njohur në Kosovë dhe në Shqipëri, për të cilin, sipas kohëve të ndryshme, janë sjellë mendime të ndryshme, por që kohët e fundit, me ose pa të drejtë, është cilësuar si njëri ndër rrënuesit e idesë së bashkimit të shqiptarëve në një shtet të vetëm. Kelmendi mendon se ai ishte një njeri që ndryshe nga sa është thënë vitet e fundit, ai ishte ndër të paktët politikanë jo shqiptarë që e donte një bashkim të tillë, ndaj edhe e vranë. Të jetë e mundur kjo? Të jetë e mundur që pesëdhjetë e ca vite më parë, republika e Kosovës, të ketë pasur "njohjen" e parë malazeze nga një njeri i tillë? Kelmendi e sjell këtë shembull në kontekstin e asaj që me njerëz të kombësive të tjera edhe mund e duhet të bisedohet, duhen të ndërtohen ura të ndërsjellta për ngushtimin e hapësirave.



    E rëndësishmja tek libri i Kelmendit është e ardhmja e Kosovës. Ai e sheh mundësinë e zhvillimit dhe të ringritjes së ekonomisë, të mendimit politik dhe social të Kosovës, sjell fakte, argumente, shembuj, lakon rrugë nëpër të cilat kanë kaluar shtete të tjerë, thekson idenë se nëse gjithësecili prej nesh e pastron oborrin e tij, atëherë gjithë Kosova është e pastër, çka do të thotë se nëse secili mendon për Kosovën, zhvillimin e saj, për ndërtimin e shtetit; nëse gjithësecili e vendos sinqerisht një gur, atëherë mund të ndërtohet e ardhmja. 



    Në libër ka edhe shembuj, përvoja, sjellje e qëndrime të cilat mund të mos jenë të përshtatshme për Kosovën në stadin e saj të zhvillimit; ka fakte të cilat, edhe pse në vete qëndrojnë, nuk mund të përbëjnë risi për Kosovën.



    Kjo është në degëzimet e atyre që duan të thellohen në libër. Kelmendi vjen kësaj rradhe si erudit, por është i bindur se shumëçka mund të shtohet apo edhe të pasurohet në librin e tij. Një gjë që mund të bëhej më mirë do të ishte në sendërtimin e idesë se çfarë përfitimi do të kishte një treg i hapur ndërshqiptar, krijimi i një zone të lirë ekonomike mes Shqipërisë dhe Kosovës, por edhe pjesës shqiptare në Maqedoni; çfarë përparsish do të kishte, a do të mund të realizohej krijimi i një blloku të madh të punës, të idesë dhe të përvojës ndërshqiptare.



    Mund të ketë, por unë i rri besnik deri në fund frazës së fundit që shkrova menjëherë pas leximit të librit: Duhet të botohet. Shtoj edhe më tej: duhet bërë pronë e debatit. Ai na ka ftuar. Më mirë se gazetarët, publicistët apo shkrimtarët, këtë mund ta bëjnë njerëzit e shkencës. Koha është e tyre.

.



Bedri Islami: Ademi Jashari, Fehmiu dhe Xheva


Kete shenim  te ilustruar edhe me foto mund ta shfletoni edhe ne 
faqen www.pashtriku.org

----------


## Brari

lol

dhe bedriut dhe kelmendit ne fakt i pelqejne sfidat.. or nertili i enverit..

te dy folen shume per luften..
te dy  e kishin qejf gjermanine..
te dy vegla te sigurimit enverist..
te dy organizatore te vrasjeve e listave  te likujdimeve  te atdhetareve..
te dy  qeflij te qosheve te ngrohta..  qe luften e bene duke pi caj e  kafe  ne hamburg e mynih..

te dy kane hanger paret e vendlindjes therret..

por kto sjan kurgja..

ajo qe keta te dy e shoket e tyre do mbahen mend ne histori.. eshte se keta..luften ..pra tenkat e predhat e topat e kallashet e bajonetat e ushtrise serbe.. nuk dolen me i prit me gjoksin e tyre te cilit prej 20 e ca vitesh i kishin rrah me grusht proletaresh.. por ja u a rrasen kte lufte femijve e grave e burrave e pleqve te pa mbrojtur te kosoves..

ska lum e prru qe ju a lan ftyren ktyre dy faqezijve..

----------

